# Disney Picture of the day



## mtb2005

Post pictures of ONE of the four Disney parks.

RULES:

1. Post ONE picture a day
2. Have Fun!!!!


----------



## 2x_dis_dad




----------



## my3princes

Here's one of my favorites


----------



## ALostBoy

Hi,
Here is are pics of my daughters
getting a hairwrap. 
Facepainting in toontown 
Little girls with Indiana Jones 
Thanks


----------



## pooksma

Some great shots keep 'em coming!


----------



## Whisky In A VAse

If somebody can let me know the easy way to add pictures I will do.

I seem to have real trouble doing this.

Thanks


----------



## 7thdwarf/dopey

Our twins, John and Jessica, with the Magic Kingdom's WDW Railroad conductor.


----------



## 7thdwarf/dopey

Whisky In A VAse said:
			
		

> If somebody can let me know the easy way to add pictures I will do.
> 
> I seem to have real trouble doing this.
> 
> Thanks



The best way to learn is to hop over to the Technical Board and read the thread about posting pictures. It can explain it much better than I (without confusing you) can.


----------



## tinkerbellmom31

My dd9 at the time and my ds2 at Animal Kingdom. My DS is saying "CHEEEESE" LOL. They love the water things.This was last July.


----------



## gingermommy94

Betcha can't tell what our favorite counter service in MK is


----------



## PaulDavid's mom

great pics!! I NEED to see more!!


----------



## WDWorBUST

Well it's not a Disney park......but it's MY favorite thing in a Disney park


----------



## txgirl

my3princes said:
			
		

> Here's one of my favorites




precious picture!


----------



## disneyaggie

Great pics! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## HollyJoy

Cute idea!  I love seeing everyone's pictures!


----------



## ophie

I love the one with Pluto and Minnie!

Okay, so one a day?

You got it!


----------



## AlwaysAPrincess

Great Pics everyone!  I have to learn how to post! I saw someone wrote the technical board.  Thank you!


----------



## ophie

AlwaysAPrincess said:
			
		

> Great Pics everyone!  I have to learn how to post! I saw someone wrote the technical board.  Thank you!



copy the web address of the picture, paste it between 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in your post


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## kilee

I'm only posting one--- the other is in my signature-- so I am following the rules.  I just love this photo of my sister and neice from our 2003 trip:


----------



## MommyBoo!




----------



## BostonTink85

GREAT PICS!


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Miller1412

Spectromagic


----------



## bizeemom4

My Prince Charming....


----------



## wtpntigger2




----------



## disneyfreakjackie

It's in my sig!!!


----------



## my3princes

awesome pics.  I want to go back now!  pout, pout.


----------



## pumpkinfish

*The castle right after Wishes!*


----------



## yogibigdog




----------



## grimgrningghost

ok trying this for the first time.  My brother, my sister, me, and our spouses.


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## ophie

Day 2, picture 2...


----------



## mimif1

My youngest, enjoying the luau!


----------



## ophie

mimif1 said:
			
		

> My youngest, enjoying the luau!


What a great picture!    It warms my heart.


----------



## 2x_dis_dad

Another one from me...


----------



## 2x_dis_dad

A second one. I didn't post one yesterday. Click on the picture for more...


----------



## bamajill




----------



## bamajill

ophie said:
			
		

> What a great picture!    It warms my heart.



Oh, I agree!!  What a precious picture!!  Adorable!  I'm loving this thread!


----------



## loveBond

mimif1 said:
			
		

> My youngest, enjoying the luau!



wow-what a great one!
thx for sharing,
V-


----------



## LongIslandCouple

grimgrningghost said:
			
		

> ok trying this for the first time.  *My brother, my sister, me, and our spouses.*



Okay, I see two women, three men and a bear.  Which of the men is into "bear love"?


----------



## declansdad

here is one of my favourites.


----------



## grimgrningghost

LongIslandCouple said:
			
		

> Okay, I see two women, three men and a bear.  Which of the men is into "bear love"?




Ha!  I guess that would be my brother.


----------



## tinkerbee

my3princes said:
			
		

> Here's one of my favorites



Where did you take this picture?  It is one of the cutest pictures I've ever seen taken at Disney.


----------



## PaulDavid's mom

Wish I had some pictures to add! Please Please Please keep them coming.


----------



## crazee4mickey




----------



## gingermommy94

I love this thread!    

New day, new picture...

Checking for those dreaded Tinkerbelle pins!


----------



## Miller1412

My DD and DS at Downtown Disney


----------



## ophie

gingermommy94 said:
			
		

> Checking for those dreaded Tinkerbelle pins!


Oh that's funny!!  I thought the Wicked Queen would turn me into a frog when she saw my seven dwarfs pin!!  Nice one gingermommy!!


----------



## eaturpasta1




----------



## xoxpluto88

great thread...keep them coming!!!


----------



## THE HAT

love them all!!! keep them coming!! i have to fig out this whole posting pics thing so i can join in the fun too!!!!


----------



## ophie

THE HAT said:
			
		

> love them all!!! keep them coming!! i have to fig out this whole posting pics thing so i can join in the fun too!!!!


copy the web address for the picture and paste it between


----------



## antkim

Here's one of my favorite's from Chef Mickey's! Ds kissed Minnie right after!


----------



## antkim

oops didn't work!


----------



## antkim

And I think this is hysterical of my oldest ds! He is "star struck" with the Lion King CM!!


----------



## kilee

Day 2 Photo 2---


This is from MNSSHP in 2003:


----------



## tinkerbell81284

Great pictures everyone! 

Jessica


----------



## GinaGrumpyDwarf

great THREAD!!!

this is one of my DD (2 1/2) who is a HAM!!


----------



## Sleuth

My DH and DS (age 3 at the time) at MGM we met Max!


----------



## MommyBoo!




----------



## my3princes

tinkerbee said:
			
		

> Where did you take this picture?  It is one of the cutest pictures I've ever seen taken at Disney.



The picture of my son with Minnie and Pluto was taken at MGM on Mickey Ave at around 9:45am.  We were heading to have our picture taken with Sorcerer Mickey, but he doesn't appear until 10am.  We were alone on Mickey Ave and had Pluto and Minnie to ourselves for the better part of 1/2 hour.  Colby was a little bashful around them so when he walked away and sat down they followed him.  He wasn't bashful for long and he thought that he should have them all to himself whenever he saw them for the rest of the trip.   .  It was very magical for us all.

Deb


----------



## my3princes

Here's my day 2 photo:


----------



## DisneyForLife

Deb, what an adorable picture. That is what disney is all about, it really captures the magic.


----------



## Disney Bumfords

Here is one of my favorites -



I can't believe I'm leaving in 10 days and cannot even feel the excitement due to broken bones, surgery and business trips.  I've gotta get myself in GEAR!!!


----------



## jlc1012

Here is Daniel in A.K. with Donald.  He didn't even know who Donald was until this trip. Now he walks around the house all day yelling Donald Duck!!


----------



## disney4us2002

A bit historical now, lol, but still one of my faves.......


----------



## wtpntigger2

DD2's idol


----------



## eaturpasta1

All of the characters were really great letting DD1 (at the time) touch their faces!


----------



## declansdad

Day 2 - Here is another.  I love how close you get to these animals.


----------



## my3princes

Day 3, photo3, park 3.... DH and I on our 12th Anniversary.


----------



## dcg0317

Ok I'm joining the fun. love everyones pictures from the world. Here's mine for today.


----------



## savs

Here is a favorite of mine, we had them to ourselves for a few minutes.






My other favorite is already in my signature


----------



## tbelfonti

Yummy!


----------



## Stitch Inside

My Parents, DW and Knucklehead on BTMRR!


----------



## kimwim8

Can I use some of the park shots for my desktop pic?

Namely dcg0317 & MommyBoo!

Please let me know!! Thanks!


----------



## Aroura




----------



## Horizons16

Nice... Centered perfectlly.


----------



## Leanne1972

Mine is in my signature.  DD3 at Animal Kingdom Character Breakfast, May 25, 2005


----------



## crow11ad

I have some photos I would like to share if someone can tell me how to put the pics so that when I post, all can see...


----------



## Dznefreek

You need to upload them to a site like:
Ofoto
Image Station
Snapfish
Webshots
Dis Photo Site

1) After you upload click on the picture for a larger view
2) Right click to open a window and select Properties
3) Highlight the adress and do Ctrl key and the C key at the same time. This will copy the address.
4) Return to this thread and go to "Post Reply"
5) Above the message window click on the yellow box. This will open the image box.
6) Press the Ctrl key and the V key at the same time to paste the code.
7) Click OK
8) Click "Submit Reply"


----------



## crow11ad

what is the dis photo site?


----------



## 3lilprincesses

tbelfonti said:
			
		

> Yummy!



OMG!  LOVE IT, LOVE IT, LOVE IT!


----------



## Dznefreek

Click here    http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/index.php


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## Stitch Inside

Bo Bo and Piglet


----------



## declansdad

Day 3 for me so here is another.


----------



## jlc1012

Here is Daniel enjoying dessert at Cape May Cafe


----------



## bytheblood




----------



## bytheblood

Man, my pictures from Snapfish will never post.


----------



## gingermommy94

The *biggest*  highlight of my DS's trip, meeting and interacting with lucky (he's in the white shirt)


----------



## cruisin'Mike

Look, Ma!  No hands!   Well, OK, maybe one hand....


----------



## kaydoggy

Not Disneyworld, but my daughter preparing for California Adventure.


----------



## savs

Crystal Palace Breakfast: Tigger helping my son get a drink from his sippy cup


----------



## mimif1

Molly NOT enjoying meeting Cinderella! So much for getting that picture with Cindy and the girls alone!


----------



## msmouse

Sorry, I have to work on posting pictures some more!


----------



## eaturpasta1




----------



## dcg0317

Here's mine for today. Love them all.


----------



## mommykds

tbelfonti said:
			
		

> Yummy!



She is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!! Great shot!


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## wkrider

bump!!!  bump!!!


----------



## tbelfonti

My mouseketeers!


----------



## kimwim8

austinsmommy said:
			
		

>



Now that's Disney Magic!!! That is so adorable!


----------



## Melissa M

We need to make this post a sticky like the pictures of food post in the restaurant forum.


----------



## JMSMommy

This thread pulled me out of lurkdom...but I have to have a minimum number of posts to post a picture!   So...I'll look and post as much as I can so I can share some of our Disney Pics.  

These are GREAT and getting me in the mood for our September trip.


----------



## dismom9761

How many posts before you can post a picture?


----------



## JMSMommy

I don't know, it didn't say.  I'm guessing more than the number I have now (tried again after a couple of posts).   It shouldn't take me long though considering the number of posts I have on my "mommy board"      (hey and see here...2 posts to this thread...I'll be there before I know it!)


----------



## Dznefreek

> Man, my pictures from Snapfish will never post.


 I use Snapfish for all my pix to post. What problem are you having?


----------



## dcg0317

dismom9761 said:
			
		

> How many posts before you can post a picture?


There is no mim. post required to post pictures. Go to the tech boards and it will tell you how to post a picture.
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=4886029#post4886029


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## JMSMommy

Trying again....I kept getting a URL message and not being able to use that since I didn't have enough posts.     Could be me trying to post like I do on my "Mommy Board" though...hmmmm...wouldn't surprise me being in "potty training land with my 2.5 year old"

Anyway,  DS (5.5 then) all excited about "beating" Daddy in the RACE on speedway.  

grrrrr...didn't work AGAIN.   



> 1. Your Post contains one or more URLs, The DIS requires a minimum number of posts before allowing the posting of URL's



That's what I keep getting.... the picture is on Photobucket, and I'm using the IMG tags with the URL between them....grrr....guess I'll try posting on the Test board (going hunting for it now) so I won't take up tons of space on this thread.


----------



## t2simon




----------



## Tinkbell

my3princes said:
			
		

> Here's one of my favorites




That is just precious!


----------



## Mrs.D

My picture for 6/16:This is my nephew, before he moved back to IL  




Watch out for those birds!!!


----------



## my3princes

Day 4, Park 4


----------



## bibbidiboo

Dznefreek--

Excellent picture of the castle--oooh, I can't wait until October--I wanna go now


----------



## tci1212

jlc1012 said:
			
		

> Here is Daniel enjoying dessert at Cape May Cafe


How sweet!


----------



## JMSMommy

Here is my DS (then 5.5) all excited about beating Daddy on the Speedway.


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

tinkerbell81284 said:
			
		

> Here's a pic from my *first* date! Even better he's from the DIS (SyracuseWolvrine)! BTW his name's Eric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica



I think this is a pretty cool picture 

(then again, I'm not exactly an un-biased observer either )


----------



## tinkerbellmom31

My son waiting for the bus (his favorite ride  ) to MK.


----------



## ekmdisney

Just found this thread. I'T GRRREEEAAATTT!

Here is my pic of the day!


----------



## Suzanne74

Here is a pic with my dd3 last Sept at Chef Mickey's. It was right after the hurricanes, we lost 2 days of our vacation time so we were a little bummed. We got the first flight out of BWI to MCO and landed around 4pm. We didn't even check in, we went straight to Chef Mickey's because I knew I could get in. There were more characters then kids    and dd was in heaven. She played hide n seek with Minnie, danced with Donald, and played tag with Chip & Dale!!  This was her absolute FIRST experience in WDW and it will probably be the best memory I have ever had there.   So worth the 2 days we lost.  Here is a group pic of all of them and my daughter before we closed the place - seriously we spend 3hrs there and I still couldn't get dd out of there. "Minnie" was very attached to her too and was so great with her that she is now dd's absolute favorite!!!

Never again will dd have 6 characters playing with her for hours!!!


----------



## party of 3

Ok here I go. I am going to give it a try. Mine always come out so small you cant hardly see it. 

Here is John on his 1st visit to WDW having breakfast with Winnie the Pooh!!!!


----------



## 2x_dis_dad

Click the picture for more...


----------



## Stitch Inside

Friday's Picture
Bo Bo and Goofy


----------



## my3princes

Day 5.  Just gotta have a little Mickey to get me through the weekend. 





Deb


----------



## msmouse

I hope this works.  This is one of my favorite pictures of my Son (26) and my Sister (50 something  ).  Those two love Disney as much as I do and it is so great to see them together there.


----------



## declansdad

Here is another.  Less than 3 weeks 'till I can take some new ones!!!


----------



## cheyita

What GREAT photos!!!  This is a great thread!!!

Some people have probably seen this one before, since it used to be in my signature.  But I don't know how many of you have, so here is one of my favorites of our WDW photos - the girls riding IASW with Peter:


----------



## MiRi

My bf and I with Lilo & Stitch @ MGM.


----------



## kaydoggy




----------



## jlc1012

Main Street Memorial Day Weekend:


----------



## savs

We found a Hidden Mickey on a dinosaur while at Animal Kingdom (the black spot on the dinosaur)


----------



## crtstitch




----------



## MommyBoo!




----------



## tinkerbellmom31

My DH and Ds being silly after Mickey's Philharmagic.


----------



## DisneyMom5

declansdad said:
			
		

> Here is another.  Less than 3 weeks 'till I can take some new ones!!!




Great picture -- Where is that?  What a neat fountain.


----------



## MommyBoo!

kimwim8 said:
			
		

> Can I use some of the park shots for my desktop pic?
> 
> Namely dcg0317 & MommyBoo!
> 
> Please let me know!! Thanks!




Oops!  Just saw this!  Feel free!  I'm glad you like the pictures!


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## wtpntigger2

DD2 and Cinderella comparing outfits


----------



## sanfordx5

this is a couple of the kids at MGM


----------



## DisneyJen0504

DH and I with the Genie last May!


----------



## BostonTink85

these are all great pics, can't wait til i go back so i can post some of mine


----------



## dcg0317

Some more for today, sorry posting 2 this time, Minnie trying to kiss my DS!!


----------



## California Mom

great Castle pic!  what type of camera/film did you use? flash?  I'm hoping to get some evening shots of castle, spectromagic, etc...but not sure if it will come out...any suggestions?  I have a Canon Rebel camera.


----------



## California Mom

wtpntigger2....another great pic of Castle?  how did you get such a great pic, at night?  what camera? film? flash?   

sanfordx5....wow! how'd you get all of those characters together for a great group shot?!   

THANKS for sharing!


----------



## wtpntigger2

California Mom said:
			
		

> wtpntigger2....another great pic of Castle?  how did you get such a great pic, at night?  what camera? film? flash?
> 
> THANKS for sharing!




We have a Cannon digital camera (not sure of pixels as that is dh's dept).  Dh just set the camera on a trash can so he could get a steady picture, otherwise it just turned out blurry.


----------



## California Mom

Thanks, wtpntigger2, for your quick response....

here's hoping I can come back from 'the world' with lots of great pics like yours...for scrapping!


----------



## TeresaNJ

Baby elephants playing in the water on the Kilimanjaro Safari attraction at Animal Kingdom!


----------



## Geebs

That is so cool how you have your first date on film!!! =)


----------



## Zoo Keeper

Here's one of my favorites..it was a girls only trip (we didn't warn JayJay about Auntie Clare!)


----------



## declansdad

DisneyMom5 said:
			
		

> Great picture -- Where is that? What a neat fountain.


 
Thanks.

That fountain was behind Ariel's Grotto in what I think used to be the 20000 leagues lagoon.  I took it in March 2004.  I'm not sure but I think that area is under construction right now.


----------



## msmouse




----------



## chiconh

Here is one of my favorites.  It was taken at the WL last Sept during Hurricane Frances.  We were in "lock-down" mode in our room.  Bored out of our minds.  Afterall...how many times can you watch Brother Bear?    We decided to take a nap.  Just as we were dozing off, I hear a pounding at the door.  I jump out of bed, thinking that they are evacuating us  .  When I open the door, who do I see?  Chip & Dale, coming around to say Hi to everyone.  This is my daugher Heather with them in the hall outside the room.  Needless to say, it was such a surprise after the initial shock.  Well just some more Disney Magic.


----------



## cheyita

Oops, just realized it's supposed to be a pic from one of the four parks.  Changing my photo to one of our favorite rides.


----------



## kaydoggy




----------



## eaturpasta1

here you go!


----------



## BostonTink85

awww kaydoggy that sombrero pic is so cute!


----------



## Tinkerbellmom33

These pictures are great!! Thanks everybody! I can't wait for Sept


----------



## wdw4pwe




----------



## crtstitch

I have 4 sisters and 3 brothers this is only 4 of us.


----------



## sanfordx5

My DH and the garbage pail at TL


----------



## MommyBoo!




----------



## dcg0317

Here's mine for today. Got DS right where I want him.


----------



## lacy1101

DzneFreek - could I use your castle pic as my desktop background?  It's beautiful!


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## shewelch

My favorite WDW picture is from 1996- DD#1 at 7months, we were eating at Liberty Tree Tavern!!!  This picture has been in a prominent place in my family room through a divorce and several moves...  We are going in October for her 10th birthday trip, and taking DD#2 for the first time at 18 months (I'm getting slack...LOL!)


----------



## California Mom

wtpntigger2 - how far away were you when you took your pic?


----------



## wtpntigger2

California Mom said:
			
		

> wtpntigger2 - how far away were you when you took your pic?



If you're standing at the end of main street near the castle and before the circle we were to the right of the castle if you're looking at it.  There was a popcorn vendor right there (don't know if it's permanent though).


----------



## rahwest




----------



## jlc1012

Here are my 2 little brothers ( I think they were a little embarrassed!!  )


----------



## ekmdisney




----------



## DisneyCP2002

A few random picks from today















An interesting view of some of the fireworks from the bus:


----------



## dcg0317

Not a park picture but I like this one of Coronado Springs Resort
that I took one morning.


----------



## MickeyMacks

dcg0317 said:
			
		

> Not a park picture but I like this one of Coronado Springs Resort
> that I took one morning.



That is an absolutely beautiful picture! Makes me want to go there!


----------



## msmouse

Fun at Animal Kingdom!


----------



## party of 3

here's mine for the day. i love this pic for some reason!!








hope you enjoy it as much as me!!!


----------



## eaturpasta1




----------



## kaydoggy

BostonTink85 said:
			
		

> awww kaydoggy that sombrero pic is so cute!



THank you.   Here is the picture before that one.


----------



## DisneyMom5

dcg0317 said:
			
		

> Not a park picture but I like this one of Coronado Springs Resort
> that I took one morning.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> That picture is absolutely gorgeous!
> I wish I could take such nice pictures.  I went through our trip pics from last time and couldn't find one I thought would look good on the computer!  sigh


----------



## lsutigger2

What a great pic of Coronado Springs!  It is awesome.Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dcg0317

Thanks MickeyMacks, DisneyMom5, & lsutigger2 on the comments about my picture, can't wait to get back there, only 2 more months. CSR is a beautiful resort.


----------



## dukester

dismom9761 said:
			
		

> How many posts before you can post a picture?



Saw where you were at the Sports Resort in April....You have any pictures...We are going there July 17-22...


----------



## Bouncing4Tigger

Great pictures everyone!! Thanks for sharing and please keep them coming. I will figure out how to post pictures and add one of mine.


----------



## BostonTink85

all these pics are making it so hard to wait 2 more months til we finally return to wdw


----------



## sanfordx5




----------



## sanfordx5

she had fun too


----------



## msmouse

sanfordx5 said:
			
		

> she had fun too




that is precious!


----------



## disney1990




----------



## RoseRoni2

dcg0317 said:
			
		

> Not a park picture but I like this one of Coronado Springs Resort
> that I took one morning.


What a great pic


----------



## MommyBoo!

Not a park, but yummm!


----------



## ekmdisney

Rainbow in the EPCOT water fountain


----------



## daisy_77

ekmdisney said:
			
		

> Rainbow in the EPCOT water fountain



That is so pretty!


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## 4DisneyfansinNC




----------



## msmouse

Tree of Life at Animal Kingdom


----------



## RoRoLovesEeeee

Great pics everyone!!!  Here is one of my favs---DD taking MK all in.  Is there anything better than seeing Disney through a two year old's eyes?


----------



## cheyita




----------



## kaydoggy

My daughter getting ready for the princess breakfast.


----------



## msmouse

kaydoggy said:
			
		

> My daughter getting ready for the princess breakfast.




ahhhhhhhhhhhhh.  So cute!


----------



## sanfordx5

famous haircut


----------



## LongIslandCouple




----------



## savs

My youngest after getting his haircut on Mainstreet (they gave him Mickey ears that said "My 1st haircut")


----------



## jlb21

dcg0317 said:
			
		

> Not a park picture but I like this one of Coronado Springs Resort
> that I took one morning.



Hey *dcg0317*, I hope you don't mind, but I am using that as  my wallpaper now. Thanks.  It will help keep me thinking about my August trip.

[....and how many posts are necessary before I can use URLs?.......(off to "search" now)]


----------



## Stitch Inside

Knucklehead and Tigger


----------



## TimothyG

If ya'll are looking for a good, easy way to post pictures, I always post mine on http://imageshack.us.  They allow the main photo types (gif, bmp, tiff, etc) and flash, up to 1 meg.  You can post as many as you want.  Just click browse, find your picture, then click "Host it!" and a page will pop up with all the different options on your picture.  Just use the BBcode version for here!


----------



## dcg0317

You are more than welcome to use it for you own personel use. Glad you like it.



			
				jlb21 said:
			
		

> Hey *dcg0317*, I hope you don't mind, but I am using that as  my wallpaper now. Thanks.  It will help keep me thinking about my August trip.
> 
> [....and how many posts are necessary before I can use URLs?.......(off to "search" now)]


----------



## dcg0317

Here's one for today.


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## jenny2

This sequence of my DD always cracks me up!

Yeah... I'm gonna go check out those mice...






Nooooooo!  Keep them away Daddy!!!!


----------



## declansdad

Hope I didn't post this one yet.


----------



## party of 3

here come mine for today! i just love to look at all the pics!!!!









have a disney day!!!


----------



## Jennifer48

I just want to thank everyone for sharing their pictures.  They are all wonderful!      I am hoping to get a digital camera soon for my trip in October.  Hopefully then I can post some of my own


----------



## MommyBoo!




----------



## Scouter

There are so many great photos here!

Here's one of Pluto and my DS Sean at the Liberty Tree Restaurant


----------



## bibbidiboo

What type of camera do you have. You post some really wonderful pictures


----------



## aplejax76

Great photos everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disneyfreakjackie

EPCOT





MGM - I have this same pic of the older girls (1994) sitting on this GIANT BUG!!


----------



## bibbidiboo

I finally got pictures added--Here's my first one


----------



## ekmdisney




----------



## dcg0317

AK Tree of Life


----------



## msmouse




----------



## Scouter

bibbidiboo, I am glad to see you got your first photo up and your
daughter is beautiful!


----------



## my3princes

Here's another one from us.


----------



## Scouter

Here's my photo for the day:


Mickey, scuba diving, at the Coral Reef restaurant at Epcot


----------



## ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Boardwalk Early Evening...


----------



## AaronandJessica

Now that is a great photo!! She is adorable!
Can't wait to have kids to take them to Disney World.

Jessica


----------



## pumpkinfish

This is during the Flower & Garden Festival at Epcot. I took this one for my mother who loves to garden!


----------



## kaydoggy

My wife will kill me for this one, but here we are last year at MNSSHP.


----------



## pumpkinfish

LOL..

I will never look at deviled eggs the same... (and they are my favorite at family bar b q's).


----------



## RoRoLovesEeeee

Here are two for today from Tony's in MK.


----------



## savs

My husband and 3 boys on the staircase/balcony inside the Castle after having lunch


----------



## declansdad

Here is another.


----------



## cruisin'Mike

Here's the family with Santa Mickey.


----------



## MiRi

My niece w/ Pluto.


----------



## gypsydoodlebug

Here's Bella, 22 mos. old, on the carousel two weeks ago...total joy. Does is get any better than that?


----------



## shewelch

gypsydoodlebug said:
			
		

> Here's Bella, 22 mos. old, on the carousel two weeks ago...total joy. Does is get any better than that?


WDW- THAT is what it's all about! and someone said the hokeypokey... great pic gypsy!


----------



## greenyskp

ok... had to join the fun...





A Pirates Life for me!
(in DTD)


----------



## MommyBoo!

bibbidiboo said:
			
		

> What type of camera do you have. You post some really wonderful pictures



Thank you!      We have a Canon Powershot G2.  We've taken several thousand pictures with it.  It's a great camera!


----------



## loriandmatt

disney1990 - i just have to say that the pic of the two older guys on dumbo that was on the link you posted back on page 13 was probably one of the best WDW photo's i have ever seen.  A kid couple of kids at heart.  

thanks for sharing that one.

 - lori


----------



## yusinskas

Here's Merlin from the Sword in the Stone Ceremony in the MK.


----------



## bibbidiboo

loriandmatt said:
			
		

> disney1990 - i just have to say that the pic of the two older guys on dumbo that was on the link you posted back on page 13 was probably one of the best WDW photo's i have ever seen.  A kid couple of kids at heart.
> 
> thanks for sharing that one.
> 
> - lori




I missed that one originally  I had to go back--That truly is the disney spirit


----------



## shewelch

bibbidiboo said:
			
		

> I missed that one originally  I had to go back--That truly is the disney spirit




fabulous!-  I am smiling and laughing on that one-  pic #3 off the link... took me a minute to find it.


----------



## savs

Of course I had to go back and look at it now that everyone has gotten me curious  

I was so amazed at looking at the child and the statue, I didn't look any further.

That one on Dumbo is a great one to put in a picture frame of wonderful memories


----------



## sanfordx5

we love nemo


----------



## MommyBoo!

I love allof these pictures.  We use our Disney vacation pictures as the screensaver on my computer.  It's so much fun to see the memories popping up at random!


----------



## bibbidiboo

sorry, my new favorites at WDW all include this little one


----------



## eeyore45

I too love all the pics posted...   

Of course I must tell you it makes me want to hit DH  Well, ok, maybe that's too strong a word, it makes me want to force him to clean the garage! 

I bought him this great digital camera, great memory, great carrying case... and he put it "somewhere" in the garage",   "Why the garage dh"   "Well you told me you were cleaning the house, and i wanted to put it someplace safe"


----------



## party of 3

here's mine for today! hope you like it! i do!!!!


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## msmouse




----------



## dcg0317

DS at Animal Kingdom, wanted his picture taken on the dino.


----------



## party of 3

here is ds at epcot. i thought he would be upset because Mulan was not there too! But he was thrilled to see Mushu!!!!


----------



## my3princes

This picture is very special to my middle ds.  He was having a bad day, I don't remember why, but Hercules picked up on this and struck up a conversation with him based on a Pokemon tatoo that ds was wearing.  They probably talked for 10 minutes about all the different Pokemon characters.  Hercules was very knowledgable.  It completely turned ds's day around and he looked for Hercules the rest of the trip.


----------



## Mister Disney

Kevin with his partner Mister Disney and Deb in IA and her family including her DS, our guest conductor....Mark! We were on the Magic Behind the Steam Trains Tour!


----------



## kaydoggy




----------



## sanfordx5

wanna go for a ride?


----------



## sarhenty

September 2004


----------



## sarhenty

Lil Sis, right before dinner


----------



## sarhenty

Mickey signing my cast


----------



## JMSMommy

DS (age 18 months) loved the characters...and as soon as it was his turn he ran to the Genie and gave him a hug.  He didn't even know who Genie was as we'd not watched Aladdin with him yet.






Then another day....eating lunch at Garden Grill (he didn't eat, he was too busy enjoying characters)


----------



## Keebles

I'll give it a shot....Donald and Goofy during the Cinderella's Surprise Celebration:


----------



## kupperman

Just giving this a bump!   I love looking at the pictures!  Keep um coming!


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## greenyskp

My pic for the day!


----------



## MommyBoo!

DD8 (then 6) and DS 10 (then 8) getting their hair?! cut at the Barbershop!!


----------



## declansdad

here is another for the thread.


----------



## ekmdisney




----------



## nrsldy

Took this last Dec 04


----------



## my3princes

Here's another.


----------



## tbelfonti

First haircut with Michal - same person who cut older DD's hair 4 years ago


----------



## kaydoggy




----------



## lacy1101

I am at work right now, but would like to try this.  I only have a couple of pics online at photobucket.com, so I'll just post one of those.








I love this picture because it is so typical of a boy and girl:  my son is just laid back and going with the flow, while my dear daughter is obviously distressed about something (aside from the pursed lips, she has a glare in her eye that tells it all!)  For those of you that have one of both gender, you know what I mean!    

I'll try to upload more this weekend to share later!

Lisa


----------



## Keebles

Today's gem has a funny story...our first day at MK...it's still early, we come out the back side of the train station, half asleep, when suddenly our Mother screeches, "it's a bear!" and runs up and grabs him!!  It was the funniest thing ever because it is so out of character for her!  I don't even think she knew who he was!


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## pumpkinfish

austinsmommy said:
			
		

>



My goodness your boys are so very charming!! Did you make their matching outfits?


----------



## austinsmommy

Thanks pumpkinfish!!!! No, I did not make their outfits. I am not that talented!!! I found several designers on Ebay that make them for me. I always have several matching sets for my kids!!!!


----------



## msr709

My little DNce with her favorite Princess.


----------



## Catrin

Kyle at his favorite pool at POR.
6/9/2005


----------



## kathbuet1

. . . it didn't work.


----------



## dcg0317




----------



## funhouse8

hope this isn't too big I'm having a hard time trying to resize this one picture.


----------



## msmouse




----------



## shay425

My favorite is in my signature...


----------



## t2simon

I took this from our balcony at the Polynesian in Oct. 2003...


----------



## declansdad

Another from AK.


----------



## Scouter

My DS and a crash test dummy at Epcot.


----------



## Miller1412

A little photo fun...my DD and her favorite princess at TL.


----------



## WickedWench

funhouse8 said:
			
		

> hope this isn't too big I'm having a hard time trying to resize this one picture.



Um... better make it a little bigger, I can barely see it! :>


----------



## bibbidiboo

Okay, so this isn't WDW, but DL is close, besides  I like the "eyes"


----------



## party of 3

ds at breakfast at ak


----------



## dcg0317

DS and Pluto @ MGM


----------



## nrsldy

My Dh celebrates his birthday at Chef Mickeys.Just Goofing around


----------



## Stitch Inside

Knucklehead and Pooh


----------



## declansdad

me and my boy, the future racer.


----------



## Scouter

Pedaling around the Carribean Beach Resort


----------



## pnutmnm

My oldest son got picked to be a Jedi during the Star Wars weekend. He was so thrilled!!!


----------



## kaydoggy




----------



## sanfordx5

isn't he cute


----------



## Exp.626Stitch

Here's one of the castle at Magic Kingdom.... it always makes me want to go back


----------



## kathbuet1

This was at Crystal Palace for Lunch.  It was his first look at all the characters.


----------



## savs

My youngest crawling thru the tunnels at "Honey I shrunk the Playground"


----------



## Disneygrl36

Ok, I have figured out the whole posting picture thing....but when I test the pics on the tech board, they are coming out really small. See....http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=845570 

What am I doing wrong?

P.S.  I loved the photo of the 2 granddads on Dumbo....that's a classic!!!!


----------



## RoRoLovesEeeee

My little viking in Norway!!!!


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## msmouse




----------



## Keebles

She's gonna kill me, but....DSis and Prince John:


----------



## HomeSweetDisney

Stitch Inside said:
			
		

> Knucklehead and Pooh



Oh my goodness! That has to be one of THE most adorable pictures I've ever seen! Gotta love that Disney magic


----------



## nrsldy




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## tinkerbellmom31

Disneygrl36 said:
			
		

> Ok, I have figured out the whole posting picture thing....but when I test the pics on the tech board, they are coming out really small. See....http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=845570
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> P.S.  I loved the photo of the 2 granddads on Dumbo....that's a classic!!!!


When this happened to me it was because I had clicked the properties on the thumbnail and not the larger  picture itself. HTH


----------



## Suzanne74

This is my daughter with her first ever visit to Ariel's Grotto in MK. She was nervous but Ariel brushed her hair with a fork to make her feel better


----------



## ekmdisney

Inside the Adventures Club. I can not what untill I am able to go back to get more pics!


----------



## ucfsweetie82

here is one from my most recent trip 6-23-05 Me and Chip

sorry can't get it to work


----------



## J.J.

Space Mountain lift hill.


----------



## dcg0317

Here's mine for today, DS at Epcot with Mickey and Goofy.


----------



## msmouse




----------



## Scouter




----------



## ericamanda01

I just love my big kid!


----------



## kathbuet1




----------



## declansdad

My son the deep sea diver.


----------



## t2simon

DS as a space ranger:


----------



## savs

I just took this in May, I thought it was the perfect picture.


----------



## Stitch Inside

Knucklehead at Crystal Palace


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## cascarlet

Erica,

Where did you take that photo?  I'll have to find that for our upcoming trip, if it's still there!

Marianne

11 Days and counting until our 1st WDW trip


----------



## Mysteria

Stitch Inside I love that picture! lol  Too cute.


----------



## kaydoggy

We added the sunglasses for this one!


----------



## cgcruz




----------



## disneyfreakjackie

cgcruz said:
			
		

>



SO COOOOOL!!!


----------



## sanfordx5

my five yr old on the teacups


----------



## party of 3

my3princes said:
			
		

> Here's another.




ooooh my do i love this pic!!! where was it taken? my ds3 would have loved that. he has a deep love for trucks,tractors,cars......


----------



## Scouter




----------



## party of 3

here's mine for today! i LOVE ALL the pics!!!!!!!


----------



## T1130

I love looking at all the pictures, unfortunately I have cannot show any of my pictures because I am probably the only person who does not have a digital camera.

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Alice42




----------



## Stitch Inside

Main Street Haircuts


----------



## elastigirlfan

Here's one of my favorites taken at the top of Splash Mtn.


----------



## msmouse




----------



## msmouse

Animal Kingdom???  Is this the barge that carries the characters for the meet and greet?





			
				Alice42 said:
			
		

>


----------



## ALostBoy

Hi,
I have posted this before but I think it is great.
My daughter at LeCellier at Epcot. 
Good Luck


----------



## bibbidiboo

cgcruz

I love the picture in your signature--so that's what the briar patch looks like--I'm always too afraid to look.


----------



## boston1029

Here's my try. My three guys at AK.


----------



## IStoleMyKidsPins




----------



## dmslush

IStoleMyKidsPins said:
			
		

>


Here ya go!


----------



## Keebles

my sis actually laid in the floor of the China pavillion to get this one


----------



## Mysteria

Very cool shot Keebles!   

Myst


----------



## DisneyAddict_M




----------



## Lora

Finally learning how to do this, I hope.
http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=6752&size=big&sort=2&cat=500

Ok, I have the link - but still can't get the photo in my post.


----------



## dcg0317

Lora said:
			
		

> Finally learning how to do this, I hope.
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=6752&size=big&sort=2&cat=500
> 
> Ok, I have the link - but still can't get the photo in my post.



You almost did it but now you have to add this to the front and end of the link you posted. Type this   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



After doing that your picture will show up on the page. hope this helps

http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/data/502/27403cameranuts.jpg


----------



## Lora

dcg0317 said:
			
		

> You almost did it but now you have to add this to the front and end of the link you posted.



Thanks!!!!


----------



## mac3013

Hope it works.


----------



## dcg0317

mac3013 You need to have your pictures posted on a web site like photobucket.com in order to post pictures, it won't work from your hard drive.
Take a look at this link at the tech boards, hope this helps you out.
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=4886029#post4886029


----------



## mac3013

I got it finally.  Went to the tech board like you suggested. Thanks


----------



## dcg0317

Here's my picyure for today. taken during MNSSHP Oct. 2003.


----------



## msmouse




----------



## Keebles

Mysteria said:
			
		

> Very cool shot Keebles!
> 
> Myst



Thanks!  We really gave her a hard time at first about laying in the floor, but the shots came out pretty darn good so I gave her permission to lay in the floor and take pictures any time the mood hit her!


----------



## Miller1412

AKL


----------



## declansdad

Flying over London.


----------



## my3princes

party of 3 said:
			
		

> ooooh my do i love this pic!!! where was it taken? my ds3 would have loved that. he has a deep love for trucks,tractors,cars......


The picture was taken at the Honey I Shrunk the Kids Play Area in MGM.  My youngest also loves trucks.

Deb


----------



## my3princes

I haven't been posting everyday because I can't remember which ones I've already posted.  Here's a new one.


----------



## party of 3

my3princes said:
			
		

> The picture was taken at the Honey I Shrunk the Kids Play Area in MGM.  My youngest also loves trucks.
> 
> Deb




we were there the 2nd week of june and did not see that! bummer! we actually went to the playground twice, because my ds loved it so much the 1st time, that right before we left mgm, he said lets go to the playground one more time. maybe next time!


----------



## bibbidiboo

DH will probably kill me for this one(love ya hon  ), Oh well--I will just have to go to Disney Heaven


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## austinsmommy

My son after visiting the barber shop...


----------



## declansdad

My favourite Pooh character.


----------



## mac3013

Here is mine


----------



## IStoleMyKidsPins

Can anyone help me? I type 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but all I get in my post is the link.

The strange thing is that someone else replied to my post by displaying their picture, and in their post, my picture shows up. But it doesn't show up in my own posts? What's going on??


----------



## Disneygrl36

DH & I one morning after an early character breakfast at CP.  My favorite thing about this picture is that there is no one else in it.


----------



## my3princes

I don't think I've posted this one yet.


----------



## savs

Having dinner at Chef Mickey's


----------



## sanfordx5

picture of the day


----------



## sanfordx5

picture of the day


----------



## ekmdisney

IStoleMyKidsPins said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me? I type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but all I get in my post is the link.
> 
> The strange thing is that someone else replied to my post by displaying their picture, and in their post, my picture shows up. But it doesn't show up in my own posts? What's going on??



Make sure that their is no space between the beging of the HTTP address and the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Try that to see if that is the problem. I think I remember the post you are talking about, and I remeber the spaces between the address and the command.


----------



## dcg0317

Here's DS on Tom Sawyer Island in the cave.


----------



## Scouter

Playing around at Epcot


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## lucyanna girl

*Me and DD back in 04'*


----------



## Castillo Mom




----------



## Baloo

This thread is GREAT!!!   

Here's one I like from our trip last month, of my DS Erich, taking a break at Epcot.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Valentine's Day 2005-Carriage Ride at POR


----------



## msmouse




----------



## dpic

MNSSHP 2004









Front of the monorail.








Ferry to MK.


----------



## ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

dpic said:
			
		

> MNSSHP 2004



Amazing!!! 

 @ your countdown


----------



## Mister Disney

dpic said:
			
		

> Poor man's countdown timer:
> 
> "We're leaving in [(Dec. 3) minus (today's Date)] Days"--you figure it out.


DITTO!!!


----------



## kaydoggy




----------



## Mister Disney




----------



## dpic

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! said:
			
		

> Amazing!!!
> 
> @ your countdown


Thanks! And,  I'd love to hear the story behing your expulsion....


----------



## StaceyA

Here are fireworks at MVMCP 2004:


----------



## Disneygrl36

Does anyone else remember the Old Chef Mickey's????


----------



## savs

Taking an afternoon break from the parks


----------



## bibbidiboo

Having fun on Aladdin's Magic Carpet ride (sorry, it's a little grainy)


----------



## Mister Disney

lucyanna girl said:
			
		

> *Me and DD back in 04'*


Looks like you "caught" Tink in your photo....flying .....WHEEEE


----------



## ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

yeah Mister Disney, Im curious about what that speck of light is...

looks neat!


----------



## austinsmommy

My DS and DD taking an afternoon nap at Epcot...


----------



## ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

one of my all time favorites -


----------



## Scouter




----------



## declansdad

Only 1 week to new pictures for me!!!


----------



## Stitch Inside

Knucklehead on Astro Orbiter


----------



## Lora

Here's dd (a few years ago) at Cinderella's trying to get syrup on her french toast sticks.  She was thrilled when I let her know she could actually dip the french toast stick into the syrup cup!


----------



## BostonTink85

i love all these pics!!!


----------



## septbride2002

One of my favorites.


----------



## angey77

Well, since I don't have any children to shamelessly plug yet , I'm going to have to stick to just plain-old cool Disney pics.
This was taken during Spectromagic. Look closely at Pluto's eyes (who ran into my camera when I was not expecting it!). Talk about freak me out when I first noticed!


----------



## party of 3

this is absolutly my favorite thread!!!!! i check it a million times a day, just to get my fix!!!!!!


----------



## Scouter

Lora said:
			
		

> Here's dd (a few years ago) at Cinderella's trying to get syrup on her french toast sticks.  She was thrilled when I let her know she could actually dip the french toast stick into the syrup cup!





This is toooo funny!


----------



## gypsydoodlebug

Here's DD with her first Mickey Mouse (and Princess jammies from the Disney Store!) after her very first day at the park...


----------



## KAMommy

We caused something of a sensation in MGM!


----------



## ckret01




----------



## ckret01




----------



## KMH1

In front of Small World at Disneyland as we awaited the Parade of Dream.


----------



## disneyfreakjackie

KAMommy said:
			
		

> We caused something of a sensation in MGM!



VERY COOL!!!


----------



## party of 3

disneyfreakjackie said:
			
		

> VERY COOL!!!




ditto!!! my ds would have LOVED that!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAMommy

Thanks disneyfreak and Party of three - we had never done anything like this and were amazed at the attention we got from cast members.  Characters in the parade counted us as they went by and everywhere we went cm's would yell "It's the Incredibles!"

In the picture, note that my daughter is doing Violet's forcefield pose!  We will definately do something like this next time.


----------



## bibbidiboo

EPCOT (also known as the big golf ball)




and of course--the magic concrete!!!


----------



## Disneygrl36

I think this is so cute......


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## Disneygrl36

KMH1.....I love the pic of Disneyland Small World---the gold accents on  SW are accentuated by your golden Mickey ears.    Great pic in your signature too!!!!

Angey77....love the pluto pic!!!!  That is wild!

KAMommy....your pic with Mr Incredible is great.  Where are you from in East Tennessee????  We might be neighbors.


----------



## dcg0317

Here's my picture for today, DS and Genie.
austinsmommy what a beautiful piture you took, very nice I like it alot, beautiful colors, thanks for sharing.


----------



## party of 3

mine for today! ds at 12:30pm having what he called "frozen disney blue drink". oh i can hear my mother now!!! "giving him all that sugar at what time?" & "why wasn't he in bed at that time!"


----------



## Lora

And you thought it was painful getting run over by a stroller!


----------



## mejaie

Mine is in my signature line.  I know there are thousands of them, but this one is mine.


----------



## Tinkerbellz

Here is my Dark DD15 in front of the Dark Castle...at the happiest place on earth, having the time of her life!  





KAMommy--I love the Incredibles picture.    I wish we had seen them on our last trip!


----------



## Tinkerbellz

I have one of my DS14 that's just hilarious...I'll save it for tomorrow


----------



## t2simon




----------



## WickedWench

Disneygrl36 said:
			
		

> Does anyone else remember the Old Chef Mickey's????



Where was this?


----------



## Baloo

> *Originally Posted by Disneygrl36 *
> 
> Does anyone else remember the Old Chef Mickey's????



I do! I do!!!   

*WickedWench* It use to be located at the Marketplace (*Disneygrl36*...wasn't it right around where RFC is located? ) in what is now DTD.The Marketplace Village was the only area over there for a few years.Some of the shops are still original from then but many have been torn down and rebuilt into waaaaaaaay bigger places.A lot of people didn't know about it back then and it was a _*really* _ out of the way spot to get away from the crowds but still get a dose of Disney without using a day on your ticket.  


I am loving these baby pictures! They are just too sweet!  





> _orginally posted by Tinkerbellz_
> 
> Here is my Dark DD15 in front of the Dark Castle...at the happiest place on earth, having the time of her life!



OMG that is toooooo funny!


----------



## Baloo

Of course I couldn't pass by a bear without taking his picture!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Yes, Baloo it was in the old Disney Village Marketplace & it was a nice quiet restaurant in an out of the way spot.  I loved the old Chef Mickey's & I'm glad to know someone else remembers it.  It was nothing like the current Chef Mickey's.  

I'll leave you all with another blast from the past.  I'm feeling nostalgic these days.  Darn I miss Dreamfinder.


----------



## angey77

This is still my favorite pic from MK. No one is cooler than the Evil Queen, and I love the reflection of Main Street and the holiday decorations on her globe.


----------



## kaydoggy




----------



## mommykds

kaydoggy said:
			
		

>



Kaydoggy,
where was that one taken? Doesn't look familiar?


----------



## dmslush

Lora said:
			
		

> And you thought it was painful getting run over by a stroller!




I love that one! Where is that at?


----------



## athenna

kaydoggy said:
			
		

>




That is a fantastic picture!!!!


----------



## knoxt

My DD4 (age 3 in picture) acting silly at AK!!!


----------



## Lora

dmslush said:
			
		

> I love that one! Where is that at?



MGM Studios - I think it's after the Backlot Tour exit and gift shop???   It's in another gift/photo area.  I'm sorry I'm not being very clear here.   Maybe someone else can explain it better or correct me if needed.


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

(Illuminations: Reflections of Earth)


----------



## austinsmommy

My 3 yr old DS LOOOOOVES R2D2 and was SOOOOOOOO excited to see him in person!!!!!


----------



## angey77

Hmm, after seeing that steam roller shot, here's another one of those crazy WDW vehicles. And this was my friend's first night ever in WDW! 
Disclaimer: she is faking. The car really did not hit her


----------



## mommykds

tbelfonti said:
			
		

> First haircut with Michal - same person who cut older DD's hair 4 years ago



Your photo is absolutely precious..gave me a warm feeling just looking at it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Gotta love the streetmosphere players at MGM....
These two walked up & dusted off the bench & said "The Stud bench is open for business."  When I went over to take their picture, the one on the right said "Take a picture now, so you can think about us later."  OMG................
so funny.


----------



## kaydoggy

mommykds said:
			
		

> Kaydoggy,
> where was that one taken? Doesn't look familiar?



It's actually at the Disney Princess Breakfast at Disneyland.


----------



## party of 3

love king louie!!!!


----------



## Beauty

We have to get a shot with that steamroller every trip.

Here is my DS at the Richard Petty experience although we would rather have had Jimmy Johnson's car,


----------



## Disneygrl36

Here's one of my favorites of the castle.


----------



## Carrie772

These are beautiful!  I love seeing all your children and the joy they are feeling!


----------



## knoxt

I couldn't believe where my daughter was holding her hand.    We laughed when we got the pcitures developed!!! LOL


----------



## purplern

[/IMG]


----------



## BostonTink85

knoxt that is so funny lol   

I'm lovin all these pics


----------



## bibbidiboo

Here's one from a family trip to WDW. My FIL didn't know he was going to be in the picture


----------



## angey77

Great one bibbidiboo!


----------



## SerinaEmily

I couldn't post a picture cause I don't have enough posts .. so I put it in my sig.  Great thread!


----------



## DisneyAddict_M

An exhausting day at AK!


----------



## MickeyMouseGal

[/IMG] 

EPCOT at twilight


----------



## stingfancb

Lora said:
			
		

> MGM Studios - I think it's after the Backlot Tour exit and gift shop??? It's in another gift/photo area. I'm sorry I'm not being very clear here. Maybe someone else can explain it better or correct me if needed.


 
 I hate to be the bearer of bad news; but, when we were at MGM a few weeks ago, the steam roller was gone!   They have changed that shop area since the opening of "Lights, Motor, Action, ....."


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Decisions, decisions, decisions.... I think I will start with this one.


----------



## party of 3

love this one.....


----------



## KMH1




----------



## Lora

stingfancb said:
			
		

> I hate to be the bearer of bad news; but, when we were at MGM a few weeks ago, the steam roller was gone!   They have changed that shop area since the opening of "Lights, Motor, Action, ....."




Bummer.  We have taken pictures there almost every year.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Partners statue with a show from MVMCP in the background.
I take so many pictures of the castle....but never tire of looking at them.


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## knoxt

My Mom was "trying" to drive and we laughed so hard!!! LOL


----------



## Stitch Inside

Knucklehead and Bo Bo Co-Piloting the Monorail


----------



## EpcotKilterFan




----------



## KMH1

The finale float in Disneyland's Parade of Dreams . . .


----------



## stingfancb

I have just loved looking at everyone's photos. I just have to give it a try!





My DS in the huge "fish tank" at The Living Seas!


----------



## Baloo

Another gone but not forgotten Disney thing.DSS Jon and DS Erich with Snoring Man at Legoland at the Marketplace in DTD.


----------



## party of 3




----------



## iluvstitch

I love all these pictures and I can't wait to go to WDW and take some of my own!!!  I have a few from my last trip, but not enough posts  yet....


----------



## kimmar067

...join in, too:


----------



## MickeyMouseGal

How 'bout a little Christmas in July?


----------



## ely3857

Excellent picture, I have never seen it from this angle before. Where were you stood?

 

Jodie


----------



## ely3857

msmouse said:
			
		

>



Excellent picture, I have never seen it from this angle before. Where were you stood?

 

Jodie


----------



## denman007




----------



## party of 3

denman007 said:
			
		

>




this has got to be one of my favorites!!! just love it, denman007. were you on the beach at the poly when you took it? and what kind of camera do you have?? it's a beautiful picture.


----------



## 2gether

I've been watching for awhile....you guys have some great pictures!  I would love to post, but appear to have not enough postings to make an attachment.  Keep it up!


----------



## denman007

party of 3 said:
			
		

> this has got to be one of my favorites!!! just love it, denman007. were you on the beach at the poly when you took it? and what kind of camera do you have?? it's a beautiful picture.



Thanks. I took this from my balcony at the Poly. I used a Canon Digital Rebel with a Canon 17-40L f4 lens. This was probably on the 4th night or so, which by then, I had the sequence of fireworks memorized.


----------



## DisneyDame

Here's one from our trip to AK in February.


----------



## kimmar067

DisneyDame said:
			
		

> Here's one from our trip to AK in February.



...met my DH???


----------



## StaceyA

party of 3 said:
			
		

> this has got to be one of my favorites!!! just love it, denman007. were you on the beach at the poly when you took it? and what kind of camera do you have?? it's a beautiful picture.



I agree, I loved that picture, has to be the best Fireworks pic I have seen!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Wow, denman that fireworks pic is incredible.
I don't have anything patriotic to add for the 4th.  Happy 4th of July everybody.  
Guess, I'll just add one of my favorite Americans instead--not me but Walt Disney!!!!


----------



## purplern




----------



## knoxt




----------



## denman007

One from AK


----------



## crazee4mickey

This has to be my favorite....


----------



## jenjen212

my adorable godson seeing donald for the first time:





my dh and his 2 brothers, goofing around before spectro:


----------



## Scoobmuzic

Here are a few from the recent Star Wars Weekends

Storm Troopers guarding the entrance to MGM





Anikan Skywalker, Does this guy look just like him or what?






Boba Fett


----------



## bibbidiboo




----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Epcotkilterfan...your pictures are awesome.  
What kind of camera do you use?
Are you a professional photog?


----------



## stingfancb

Outside of the Canadian pavilion during the flower/garden festival this past May.


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Disneygrl36 said:
			
		

> Epcotkilterfan...your pictures are awesome.
> What kind of camera do you use?
> Are you a professional photog?


  

No .. thank you though

I use a Sony Mavica CD-500  These are taken at 4.5 or 5 megapixel.  You should see the ones that did not come out   It just takes a bit of patience

Debbie


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Thinktinknpixiedust

Dznefreek, that is the best pic!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dznefreek

Thanks! I am very proud of it.


----------



## Baloo

My fireworks pic isn't great like the other ones but I wanted to wish y'all a *HAPPY** 4TH of July!!!  *  We were watching from Japan.


----------



## iluvstitch

My favorite Disney Rollercoaster!


----------



## Baloo

*bibbidiboo * and *Dznefreek*...I love the angles these pictures were taken from.  

All  the new pictures rock!!!


----------



## Disneygrl36

I just love this thead....between it & the Disney food pic thread, I get my daily Disney fix.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

it's a little blurry!  

Happy 4th of  July ya'll!


----------



## mavanilly

Dznefreek, Thank you for posting this fabulous picture.  It definitely put me in the mood to be back at Disney!  30 days and counting!!


----------



## lsutigger2

Diznefreek:
Did you take this photo using a panoramic setting? Maybe from the train station?  It is great!
I just got a new camera hoping to get a few good fireworks pics!!

Thanks to all for sharing.


----------



## Dznefreek

> Did you take this photo using a panoramic setting?


 Actually I took 3 zoomed in pix from the train platform and then stitched them together with Adobe Photoshop Elements 2.0. Panorama was not wide enough for the effect I wanted.


----------



## bibbidiboo

Baloo said:
			
		

> *bibbidiboo * and *Dznefreek*...I love the angles these pictures were taken from.
> 
> All  the new pictures rock!!!




Thanks!!!!!

This is what happens when you have to baby swap--You see things you've never ever noticed before.


----------



## austinsmommy

My 3 yr old son playing in the fountains in France...


----------



## KMH1

Inspired by watching our community fireworks and wishing we were in our happy place. Happy Fourth of July!


----------



## DisneyCP2002

Direct from tonight's fireworks show, the hidden Mickey:


----------



## eeyore45

I finally resized small enough to post!!  (*yawn ) now how do you copy to paste the url???






Interaction with DD and Stitch was priceless, dh was   so hard he forgot to take the pic, which made him mad!! but I did grab the camera at the end!!  Stitch has dd pen in his hand (it lit up) and her crown on his head!!


----------



## eeyore45

My castle picture....






ok, I give up!!


----------



## austinsmommy

Here ya go eeyore45...






OK..why didn't that work????


----------



## Disneygrl36

My favorite mouse deating the dragon......................


----------



## StaceyA

austinsmommy said:
			
		

> Here ya go eeyore45...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK..why didn't that work????



Let me try for you:


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kaydoggy




----------



## purplern




----------



## stingfancb

My DD relaxing in the shade with a Margarita in Mexico (okay, EPCOT!)


----------



## knoxt




----------



## eeyore45

StaceyA said:
			
		

> Let me try for you:



Why, thank you Stacey, now tell me - WHAT am I doing wrong??  I'm embarrassed to admit how long it took me to figure out how to resize, then to figure out how to post here!!   As soon as I figure out how to resize, dh changes our programs... I know how to do photoshop, knew how to do paint, but now we have something else!!  

BUT I am so elated - dh had lost the camera, JUST found it, almost one YEAR later!!


----------



## bibbidiboo

stingfancb said:
			
		

> My DD relaxing in the shade with a Margarita in Mexico (okay, EPCOT!)




MMMMMMMM... Margaritas in Mexico   

I can't wait for October.
anyhow, here's my pic for the day


----------



## StaceyA

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> Why, thank you Stacey, now tell me - WHAT am I doing wrong??  I'm embarrassed to admit how long it took me to figure out how to resize, then to figure out how to post here!!   As soon as I figure out how to resize, dh changes our programs... I know how to do photoshop, knew how to do paint, but now we have something else!!
> 
> BUT I am so elated - dh had lost the camera, JUST found it, almost one YEAR later!!




Hi there!
I just copied your link that you already provided and put IMG and /IMG with brackets around them [ ] before and after the link and it worked.
Try it with that and see if it works for you.


----------



## PNO4TE

Let's hope this works!








*ARGHHHHHHH*...  I have tried EVERYthing to make this work!!


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## StaceyA

PNO4TE said:
			
		

> Let's hope this works!
> 
> www.snapfish.com/slideshow/AlbumID=24835284/PictureID=679511650/t_=10317362[img][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> You have to put /IMG in your last brackets  ;) [ /IMG]  But put the brackets right around it


----------



## PNO4TE

StaceyA said:
			
		

> You have to put /IMG in your last brackets   [ /IMG]  But put the brackets right around it




Thanks for the pointers, Stacey and Julie...  between you two and my 18 yo DD and myself we figured it out!!.  I figured I would try one more time in a new post instead of trying to edit the old one.  

you all had better like this!!


----------



## knoxt

PNO4TE said:
			
		

> Thanks for the pointers, Stacey...  but I have still not been able to get this to work.  I figured I would try one more time in a new post instead of trying to edit the old one.
> 
> you all had better like this!!


Try, going to the properties of the picture and copying the www.   there and including it in the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! See if theat works...that is what I did for your picture!!!


----------



## MiRi

This is in EPCOT. Notice the manatee hugging his mommy.


----------



## briar_rose_59

Just wanted to tell y'all how much I ADORE your pics!!! You guys are making me so anxious! I don't know if I can wait till Sept. after looking at this thread so much lol. Keep up the awesome work everyone!
Dznefreek, your pic nearly made me cry! (that's like a huge thing for me lol)


----------



## msmouse

Not really sure what this is, but thought it was interesting!


----------



## party of 3

Hang Loose........


----------



## tc

This is the Canadian pavilion at 10:00 p.m. after our 25th anniversary dinner.  Cool, huh?






And this is me, the same night, same time, same place, just opposite direction. I am leaning on the fence around the gardens behind Le Cellier.


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

From Flower and Garden 2003


----------



## diznefan76

I'm loving all your pictures!!...Thanks for sharing them!!! I just got back from Dland...and now these pictures make me want to go to WDW again!!!


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## angel_of_music

msmouse said:
			
		

> Not really sure what this is, but thought it was interesting!




Oh my gosh?! What are they?!?!


----------



## Lora

This is the life.


----------



## Baloo

Loving all the new pictures!   They're _beautiful _ and the kids are adorable!

Here are my DSS Jon and DS Erich with the Disney Bear at Once Upon a Toy Store...DH Joe put his Gators hat on the bear!   (Jon and Erich have blue lips from eating one of those HUGE pixie sticks they made themselves!  )


----------



## Stitch Inside

Bo Bo on Pooh Ride


----------



## monymony3471

Waiting to enter the Spirit of Aloha Dinner Show at the Polynesian.


----------



## Greg K.

Three of a kind  .  Guess which one is me.


----------



## lacy1101

Stitch Inside - What more reason do we need to take our babies to Disney World!


----------



## Mister Disney




----------



## party of 3

Mister Disney said:
			
		

>




great pic, mr. disney!!

love it!!!!!!


----------



## monymony3471

Cooling off under the "secret" umbrella at MGM


----------



## msmouse

angel_of_music said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh?! What are they?!?!




Don't know.  This was not during Star Wars weekend or anything.  So, I really don't know what they are.


----------



## mommykds

kaydoggy said:
			
		

>



What character meal was this? where? Thanks


----------



## Disneygrl36

Anybody else miss the Tapestry of Dreams???????


----------



## kaydoggy

mommykds said:
			
		

> What character meal was this? where? Thanks



That was actually taken at Disneyland at the Disney princess breakfast on Main Street.


----------



## MiRi




----------



## angey77

Typhoon Lagoon on a perfect May day.


----------



## savs

"Hey, I found Nemo" My youngest trying on hats in Downtown Disney


----------



## knoxt

Asleep on the Wishes Cruise


----------



## purplern




----------



## austinsmommy

Snow on Main Street at MVMCP...


----------



## The Dark Dancer




----------



## tc

Wishes in late May 05


----------



## SplashLover93

pop century my fav resort


----------



## Carrie772

Pleeeeease post more pop pix.  I would like to see more of the resort.  I have looked at pix on the web, but other's pix seem more real.

Thanks!


----------



## SplashLover93

okay i will ill get the photo cd i only have 2 on this computer but anyway heres the gift shop lol  me and my dad went all over the complex and took a whole lot of pics i just have to get them


----------



## SplashLover93

here are some more pics of pop century




thats the walkway to the entrance its cool




those are the centurys statues lol




thats the check in place they have frames of stuff of every era of the walls




thats the eating place its very huge if you want me to post more i will i have tons of pics


----------



## kaydoggy




----------



## Carrie772

Thanks kaydoggy and splashlover!  Those look great!


----------



## disneyfreakjackie

Disneygrl36 said:
			
		

> Anybody else miss the Tapestry of Dreams???????



  SOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!  The BEST parade EVER!!!


----------



## Kramer

Photo from my most recent trip...


----------



## sleepyone

Mister Disney said:
			
		

>


Hey Mister Disney, did you use a digital or 35mm camera?  If you used a 35 mm, what speed film and what setting did you use?


----------



## party of 3




----------



## Disneygrl36

A couple of more pics of Tapestry of Nations/Dreams for you Disneyfreakjackie


----------



## elastigirlfan




----------



## ely3857

Bump!

Need to keep this thread alive - I plan on having tons of photos when I return mid  Aug!

 

Jodie


----------



## party of 3

elastigirlfan said:
			
		

>



i have got to have this as my screensaver! what a beautiful picture. can i please use on my home computer? i love the colors of the castle. what kind of camera did you use?


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## elastigirlfan

Hi Party of 3!  Thank you - Sure you can use the castle pic for your screensaver.  We don't have anything fancy - it's an Olympus D-380.  We've had it a few years now.


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Christmas in July!






Debbie


----------



## Mister Disney

sleepyone said:
			
		

> Hey Mister Disney, did you use a digital or 35mm camera?  If you used a 35 mm, what speed film and what setting did you use?


Hi there, I use a super little Canon Power Shot S410 (Digital Elph) 4 megapixel

I did the manual settings and used a stone wall as a tripod to capture that.

I can't say enough good things about this camera.  I use it in the clubs / bars all the time.  In the past year I've taken over 2000 photos with it and its never given me a problem.


----------



## ljb9539

Main Street ready for Red Sox Victory Parade last October with Pedro and Poppy. (Red Sox & Red star ballons on both sides)






the balloons close up


----------



## BostonTink85

I wish I could've been at the sox victory parade   

Loving all the pics


----------



## Pea-n-Me




----------



## Stitch Inside

Bo Bo at MGM's Honey I Shrunk the Kids Playground


----------



## mariamouse

Pea-n-Me... love the pic. it brings me back-- I especially love the reflection in the puddle. ooh man I miss it.


----------



## bibbidiboo

Playing in the sand at BC


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## athenna

BostonTink85 said:
			
		

> I wish I could've been at the sox victory parade
> 
> Loving all the pics



Ditto


----------



## PNO4TE

We were waiting for our Christmas Eve dinner PS...


----------



## party of 3

hidden mickey !


----------



## dmonroe

Here's one of our boys sitting with Santa at MK last December!


----------



## eeyore45

I have a lot of strange critter pictures, and animals!  (Bunnies, reptiles, Owls! Glad we're going back!!)

If I can post right, this is at MGM, the finale of Beauty and the Beast!  Lovely performance, I appreciated it tremendously!


----------



## ljb9539

not in the parks --- in DTD marketplace... but this makes me smile - 
A Stitch Christmas Tree


----------



## Disneygrl36

Staying in the Beauty & the Beast mode.......Belle & Beast in Fantasmic.


----------



## Disneygrl36

I have got to talk my hubby into a digital camera before our Oct trip.  My pics are so grainy compared to all the beautiful digital ones that you guys are posting.


----------



## StaceyA

Disneygrl36 said:
			
		

> I have got to talk my hubby into a digital camera before our Oct trip.  My pics are so grainy compared to all the beautiful digital ones that you guys are posting.





I Love, love, love my Kodak EasyShare with Docking Station...talk about easy to use!

The best part is you can take more pics because you can always just delete what you don't want and your not wasting film!


----------



## kaydoggy

My favorite picture of my princess with Mickey.  She insisted on wearing her dress after the princess breakfast until she could "meet Mickey".


----------



## eeyore45

Kaydoggy - that Princess grin is as big as MM _ that is just too precious!!!

RE - Digital camera - YES - and you can get a canon digital for under $200! I forgot what kind I got ds (19) for his bday/christmas gift, but it took AA batteries, I figured he'd lose a battery recharger!!  Anyway, both my 2.5 megapixel Canon and DS were low end, but the pics are GREAT - I like I can "preview""" before printing, I like that I still use it as a "point and shoot" camera!!

Now my dh wanted a 4.0 megapixel, and he was into cameras serious, hated my point and shoot method!    I get as good as he does!!  But it does take night pictures, and firework pictures much better (he uses a one pod like a tripod, but one leg!!)


----------



## purplern




----------



## angey77

While we are having Christmas in July, nothing like getting geered up for this December!


----------



## knoxt




----------



## dcg0317

Japan performers @ Epcot


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

I could not resist any longer


----------



## austinsmommy

This is the first time that we had ever seen the lion up and walking around!!!!! He is usually taking a nap!!!!!!!!


----------



## daisy_77

That lion looks so cute!


----------



## party of 3




----------



## dmonroe

From DTD


----------



## knoxt




----------



## kaydoggy




----------



## kathymc




----------



## Disneygrl36

It's all in the details......that's what I love about Disney. It's so dark you can't see it in the scanned pic, but that's Mary Popping carpet bag with the lamp coming up out of it.
P.S. To all those getting tired of my grainy pics....I finally talked DH into letting me order a digital camera.  Next trip I hope to have beautiful, clear digital pictures like some of you.


----------



## Kerlynne

austinsmommy said:
			
		

> This is the first time that we had ever seen the lion up and walking around!!!!! He is usually taking a nap!!!!!!!!




Love    that picture of the lion. First thing that he reminds me of with his stong face, and the wind blowing his mane, is the lion from The Lion The Witch and the Wardrobe. So glad Disney is finally redoing the movie. I loved watching this when I was young.


----------



## purplern




----------



## EpcotKilterFan

I love the tumble monkey's!!!!






Debbie


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## PixieDust32

kaydoggy said:
			
		

>



WOW!!

WHERE WAS NEMO AT?


----------



## Beauty

I    MVMCP Fireworks.   It is the most awesome sight.  I just stood there and cried.


----------



## Disneygrl36

I love this pic.  It was taken after MVMCP in 2002.


----------



## knoxt




----------



## oogieboogie

Maharaja Jungle Trek at AK:


----------



## Suzanne74

This is why I was calling at 7am 90 days out  Here is dd meeting Cindy for the first time at CRT's on her 3rd b-day


----------



## dpic




----------



## TuppenceABag

Crystal Palace


----------



## dcg0317




----------



## Tinkerbell10403

Just some pictures from our last trip to The World during Thanksgiving!!


----------



## HeatherinVT

Suzanne74 said:
			
		

> This is why I was calling at 7am 90 days out  Here is dd meeting Cindy for the first time at CRT's on her 3rd b-day




oh my goodness this picture is just precious almost brings tears to my eyes    because i can see how happy your daughter is/was.!    

What a great moment!


----------



## purplern

Visiting France we walked out back into the garden and found her sitting there all by herself.


----------



## austinsmommy

My 7 yr old DS as the guest conductor on the WDW Railroad...he was SOOOOOOO excited!!!!!!!


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Greg K.

Suzanne74 said:
			
		

> This is why I was calling at 7am 90 days out  Here is dd meeting Cindy for the first time at CRT's on her 3rd b-day



That has GOT to be one of the most enchanting and heart-tugging pictures I've seen on these boards.  Yes: THAT is what it is all about!  Walt would be proud.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Suzanne74....I love that pic....You can tell your daughter is just so happy to finally be hugging Cinderella.  So cute.  
Ahhhhhhhhhhhh....the magic.


----------



## 2gether

Don't have alot of pictures from our last trip as the 35 mm film got wrecked by the X-Ray at the airport.  Here goes, though...




Sunrise at the Contemporary....


----------



## party of 3

Suzanne74 said:
			
		

> This is why I was calling at 7am 90 days out  Here is dd meeting Cindy for the first time at CRT's on her 3rd b-day




just priceless!!!!! worth it all!!!!! i love it!!!!!!!


----------



## denman007

Another CRT...


----------



## denman007

No monkey business here...


----------



## EpcotKilterFan




----------



## Anc96

Suzanne74 said:
			
		

> This is why I was calling at 7am 90 days out  Here is dd meeting Cindy for the first time at CRT's on her 3rd b-day




Is there a vote?? This wins hands down. As one other poster said, this brings tears to my eyes.

What an incredible memory you have captured! This is what WDW is about...

Hmmm... I can't post the URL to the pic as it's  not allowed until after a certain number of posts. I don't really think I need the pic anyway.. anyone who saw it has it burned in the memories... 

Anc96


----------



## DisDarling




----------



## Suzanne74

Thank you everyone for the kind words. dd did LOVE seeing Cinderella and yes, I was crying - even DH had tears in eyes but don't EVER let him know I told you so   I don't know how I got so lucky with that pic. I am not the greatest photograher, that's for sure. I am surrounded with this pic, I have one in my wallet, DH has one in his office and I have one 5x7 in black and white on our family room mantle. Doesn't even include the disney photo albums  

All the pics here are great - I love looking at them all.


----------



## disneyfreakjackie

Disneygrl36 said:
			
		

> A couple of more pics of Tapestry of Nations/Dreams for you Disneyfreakjackie



THANKS!!!  I didn't have digital "back then", but we do have the parade on tape thanks to my dh!!!  LOVE THE MUSIC!!!


----------



## dmonroe

Here's one of dh and ds #1 during CP last December.


----------



## dmonroe

And one of ds #2 at the same time!


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## PNO4TE




----------



## kaydoggy

PixieDust32 said:
			
		

> WOW!!
> 
> WHERE WAS NEMO AT?



Just in front of the Living Seas at Epcot.  Unfortunately I ran out of film while everyone else was inside, so all I have is the picture the Disney photographer took.


----------



## kaydoggy




----------



## purplern




----------



## party of 3

here's dh and ds waiting for ITTBB. ds switched hats with dh!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Gone but not forgotten...Minnie Moo & 20,000 leagues under the sea.


----------



## undertheseas

Goofy loved DS's hat


----------



## imagineerhopefull

denman007 said:
			
		

> Another CRT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow your pictures came out absolutly great!  JW, what type of camera where you using??


----------



## Pea-n-Me

Dinoland


----------



## knoxt

Mickey feeding my Daughter!!!    Which was "AWESOME"   , but she didn't like what he feed her!!!


----------



## ALostBoy

Hi,
Here is the Boneyard in AK with the fossils showing.


----------



## Dznefreek

A princess and her court.


----------



## DisDarling

Enjoying a Mickey Bar- my beautiful blue eyed girl!!!


----------



## Tinkerbelll

Let's see if this works.... 









And guess where this is??? HeHeHe... 



And How Bout This One....


----------



## denman007

imagineerhopefull said:
			
		

> denman007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another CRT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow your pictures came out absolutly great!  JW, what type of camera where you using??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I used a Canon Rebel for that one. I have since upgraded to the Digital Rebel. The lens made the difference, though. Canon 70-200 L f4.
> 
> My DD has five princess 8x10's hanging in her room from that trip.
> 
> 3 is a great age to take you kids! All the princesses would get down on 1 knee to give hugs and it makes for great pictures as evidence from suzanne's picture too.
Click to expand...


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Tower of Terror and a little Christmas


----------



## daisy_77

Tinkerbelll said:
			
		

> Let's see if this works....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And guess where this is??? HeHeHe...
> 
> 
> 
> And How Bout This One....



My guess for the first is ToT and the second is CRT


----------



## sleepyone

deleted

WHY ISN'T MINE WORKING??


----------



## 2gether

The Rose and Crown at Epcot.


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## WDW1st-timers

ALostBoy said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Here is the Boneyard in AK with the fossils showing.




I have to ask you ....you have a picture in your file of the girls getting their hair done.  Could you tell me please how much this was and where you had it done.
Thank you.


----------



## Tinkerbelll

daisy_77 said:
			
		

> My guess for the first is ToT and the second is CRT




lol very good.


----------



## spacy9

Here is one of my favorites from March of 04.  My youngest daughter, 2 1/2 at the time had fallen asleep right before our lunch at the castle.  My oldest had her picture taken with Cinderella and we were just going to go up to lunch without a picture with our youngest.  Cinderella said to bring her over, and she held our daughter while she was sleeping and gave her a kiss on the forehead - it was pretty awesome.  After we told our youngest all she could do was walk around saying Cinderella kissed her on the forehead and point to her head  

Thank you Cinderella!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Awwww...That is so sweet! ^_~ That's a great pic!


----------



## umaangel00

Here is DH and I at MGM in March of 2005.


----------



## knoxt

Lynsey and her "favorite" character!!!


----------



## Disneygrl36

This is one of our traditions every trip.  Such a nice break.  Ahhhhhhh.


----------



## kathymc




----------



## purplern




----------



## Tinkerbelll

Cindy, her man, and Tink!!!!! Spectro...


----------



## andromedaslove

This is a picture of my youngest son at Animal Kingdom in April of 2005. He was 6 months old in his little back pack carrier. 






  This is a picture of an Egret in the Magic Kingdom. You can see Big Thunder Mountain Railroad in the background.


----------



## Tinkerbellz

purplern said:
			
		

>



What a beautiful pic of the tiger.  I wish I had been at the window when the tiger came up to it while my DD was standing there.


----------



## angey77

Purplern, 
Love the tiger, not like I'm partial or anything   

This was taken at California Grill, during our wedding reception dinner 12/6/04.


----------



## denman007

From our balcony Poly LVC...





Zoomed out - castle is much closer than it looks.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Tinkerbell,
I love your spectro picture of Cindy & her Prince.  I can't believe you caught 
Tink too!


----------



## Tinkerbelll

Disneygrl36 said:
			
		

> Tinkerbell,
> I love your spectro picture of Cindy & her Prince.  I can't believe you caught
> Tink too!




Hehe! Thanks! Tink's my favorite, but no one ever notices her in that picture! Good Eye!


----------



## sleepyone

Tinkerbelll said:
			
		

> Hehe! Thanks! Tink's my favorite, but no one ever notices her in that picture! Good Eye!


I don't see Tink.  Please tell me where she is?


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

A bit more Christmas in July.  An interesting perspective of the front of the castle:


----------



## Dznefreek

*Castle of Fire*


----------



## sleepyone

Dznefreek said:
			
		

> *Castle of Fire*


Dznefreek,  you take amazing photos.  Did the castle blow up or something???  My gosh!


----------



## greenyskp

She was my favorite when I was six. And she's my favorite now.


----------



## oogieboogie

a butterfly at the Flower & Garden Festival:






and another butterfly:


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## Disneygrl36

Animal Kingdom-Dinoland


----------



## angey77

check out the drop on Expedition Everest, taken on Dec. 7, 2004 (and see how wee the man looks next to it!)


----------



## mommystieg

DD#3's first trip to WDW.....


----------



## purplern

'What a beautiful pic of the tiger. I wish I had been at the window when the tiger came up to it while my DD was standing there.'

Thanks! They are beautiful animals!


----------



## purplern

Here's a picture taken in June 2004, it was so hot even the baby elephant was in the water.


----------



## sleepyone

Tinkerbelll said:
			
		

> Cindy, her man, and Tink!!!!! Spectro...


I need my vision checked...where's Tink??


----------



## andromedaslove

Storm Trooper that chased my 4year old son around my legs for 5 minutes!






Sand People


----------



## needawdwtrip

Hope this works, my first picture post DS3 and DH on the way to MK


----------



## needawdwtrip

ok it didn't work    will try again later after some research.  Love everyone elses pictures.  Wish I was computer savy!!!!


----------



## angey77

needawdwtrip said:
			
		

> ok it didn't work    will try again later after some research.  Love everyone elses pictures.  Wish I was computer savy!!!!



needawdwtrip,
Do you have this photo posted somewhere online? If not, you can upload it to the member gallery at wdwinfo.com. When you right click on the photo, go to "properties" and you will see an "address, URL." Highlight the address, copy it, and paste it between your 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You are almost there!


----------



## TuppenceABag

Tarzan Rocks!


----------



## fizz13

Oh thank you Tuppenceabag for posting a pic of my favourite man at WDW ( who will sadly be leaving before I can get back there!)

The pics are great and a couple of mine will be found below,

Claire


----------



## needawdwtrip

Guess I'll try this picture DS3, DD4, DD7 with Mary Poppins at CRT

Thanks for your help angey77


----------



## daisy_77

greenyskp said:
			
		

> She was my favorite when I was six. And she's my favorite now.



Ariel's my favorite, too....right up there with Daisy Duck!  What a cute little girl!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## needawdwtrip

One more time, think I have it finally


----------



## angey77

Yay For Needawdwtrip!!!!


----------



## greenyskp

daisy_77 said:
			
		

> Ariel's my favorite, too....right up there with Daisy Duck!  What a cute little girl!  Thanks for sharing!



I was a cute little girl.... what happened...? kidding... Thanks!!!

I think you and your hubby are so adorable!! What a perfect couple!


----------



## daisy_77

You are still adorable!!!  Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## greenyskp

My boyfriend and I.


----------



## Kerlynne

Stephenie, you have me cracking up here!    I never would have thought Buzz to be so fresh!  Look where he has his hands. Cupping your buns and all, and in public.<tisk, tisk> I guess this explains his little grin?!


----------



## austinsmommy

HEY greenyskp...is your boyfriend getting a little frisky in that picture???!!!!


----------



## kupperman

greenyskp said:
			
		

> My boyfriend and I.



Love it!!


----------



## greenyskp

i kissed him on the cheek... he copped a feel... we both got what we wanted 


His wings are sooo erec......er......straight. And his smile.... yeah i love that picture...


----------



## kupperman

greenyskp said:
			
		

> i kissed him on the cheek... he copped a feel... we both got what we wanted
> 
> 
> His wings are sooo erec......er......straight. And his smile.... yeah i love that picture...



You're a riot!


----------



## greenyskp




----------



## Tinkerbelll

It's Toad handing the deed of his ride to Pooh! I Found It!


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## crazee4mickey

What a gorgeous picture!!


----------



## Foxfiregrrl

Thanks to Kaydoggy and Splashlover for the pics of Pop Century!!     We will be staying there in Sept.  and I was unsure what it would really be like.  
    Thanks to everyone for the great pics!!       They are really helping me to get my Disney fix until it is time to go!   I have read the ENTIRE Unofficial Guide in like 5 days!   Now what am I gonna do for the next 2 months!   Hopefully your pics will get me through the days!


----------



## TuppenceABag

The view of Epcot from the front of the monorail.  If you ever get the chance to ride up front with the pilot, DO IT!


----------



## trish!

Suzanne74 said:
			
		

> This is why I was calling at 7am 90 days out  Here is dd meeting Cindy for the first time at CRT's on her 3rd b-day



wow, this photo made me tear up and gave me goosebumps at the same time. this is what wdw is all about to me!


----------



## MinnieM21

greenyskp said:
			
		

> i kissed him on the cheek... he copped a feel... we both got what we wanted
> 
> 
> His wings are sooo erec......er......straight. And his smile.... yeah i love that picture...


----------



## Disneygrl36

A little mini-golf anyone????


----------



## angey77

We walked out of Living Seas in December, and I thought there was a new character made out of clumps of laundry.  
Turns out to be "Living Coral."


----------



## purplern




----------



## austinsmommy

My DH, 2 yr old DS, and 7 yr old DS at the Crystal Palace..


----------



## MickeyWanaBe

I have been wanting to post some pictures for a while now...  So here goes my first attenpt.  Have lots of pictures so look for more in the upcomming days.  

Man it won't let me post the URL...  

"Your Post contains one or more URLs, The DIS requires a minimum number of posts before allowing the posting of URL's"

I guess I will have to wait longer to post my pictures...


----------



## greenyskp




----------



## WindowsJB

Hi,

MickeyWannaBe's husband here.  I've been charged with the task a posting the following pic for her since she doesn't have enough posts to do so...


----------



## bibbidiboo

WindowsJB said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> MickeyWannaBe's husband here.  I've been charged with the task a posting the following pic for her since she doesn't have enough posts to do so...




This picture is incredibly awesome.  You see so many pictures of the castle (and I've taken soooooooooooo many myself), but I've never seen it look this beautiful.  

Thanks.


----------



## vicceja

Hi!   

I finally found out how to add pictures - I am so excited !   

These are my Three Amigos - they are actualy half mexican too!


----------



## vicceja

Hi!   

One more....


----------



## Tinkerbelll

Playing around with my digital at Epcot   








The view of Wishes from the Fireworks Cruise!!!


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## needawdwtrip

I wanna go back, great pictures


----------



## needawdwtrip

DS2 watching parade at MK


----------



## party of 3

bibbidiboo said:
			
		

> This picture is incredibly awesome.  You see so many pictures of the castle (and I've taken soooooooooooo many myself), but I've never seen it look this beautiful.
> 
> Thanks.




help i cant see the pic!


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## StaceyA

party of 3 said:
			
		

> help i cant see the pic!




I couldn't see it either, so I right clicked and copied the address and went there to see it:
http://image51.webshots.com/151/7/86/65/394178665aDQtsH_ph.jpg

Here it is:  






Very nice!!


----------



## andromedaslove

Here is a picture from my son's first visit at around 16months old. 






Now fast forward and here he is at 3 years old!!


----------



## party of 3

StaceyA said:
			
		

> I couldn't see it either, so I right clicked and copied the address and went there to see it:
> http://image51.webshots.com/151/7/86/65/394178665aDQtsH_ph.jpg
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!!




thanks stacey. i still could not see it, so i took your way and copied the address and saw it there. What a beautiful pic of the castle. i love the pics of the castle. they are all so beautiful!!!!

thanks again


----------



## StaceyA

party of 3 said:
			
		

> thanks stacey. i still could not see it, so i took your way and copied the address and saw it there. What a beautiful pic of the castle. i love the pics of the castle. they are all so beautiful!!!!
> 
> thanks again



You are welcome, that is what I always do when I can't see pictures, so far it has worked for me


----------



## kaydoggy




----------



## Disneygrl36

Me & DH acting silly at MNSSHP Oct 31, 2004


----------



## party of 3

Tinkerbelll said:
			
		

> Playing around with my digital at Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one reminds me of the one dh and i took. it was also at epcot!


----------



## angey77

Sorry everyone, have to keep myself going with Christmas stuff while I have an excuse!
Here is a close-up of the decorations on the MK Christmas tree.


----------



## purplern




----------



## bibbidiboo

Sorry if I've already posted this one


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## purplern

austinsmommy said:
			
		

>




Beautiful!!!!! I like this one!!!


----------



## kathymc




----------



## tinknme

Ds Riley(8)with Pooh   





View Full Size at Glowfoto


----------



## umaangel00




----------



## austinsmommy

Thanks purplern!!!


----------



## vicceja

Hi!   

My Boys....


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## EpcotKilterFan

David Ogden Stiers narrating in December 2003


----------



## party of 3

vicceja said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> My Boys....




my three sons! does it get any better than that! how could you not love all those boys?!


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## adisneylife4me

I'm new to this site and I LOVE IT!!  Our group of 15 leaves for WDW in 27 days!  Looking at all of these pics and reading everyone's great ideas has REALLY put me in the mouse spirit!!
Thanks!


----------



## bibbidiboo




----------



## TheDisneyBunch

THANK you guys soooo much for all those great pics!  I swear I am loving this board!  WOW!!!!  i am having such a Disney fix.  I can't wait til Sept!  I am going to go picture CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!


Amanda


----------



## McDisney

Mostly I just wanted to see if I could post a pic. (never done it before), anyway, here's my contribution.


----------



## Alacrity

bibbidiboo said:
			
		

>



A very nice shot! I like that one!


----------



## andromedaslove

Ok, here's todays contribution!!

SAY CHEESE!!!






If you want to see some of my other photos without waiting for me to post them all here check out my home page!!

Andro's WDW Pics


----------



## party of 3

here's mine for today..

a mickey good morning....


----------



## knoxt




----------



## vicceja

Hi!   

Co-Pilots on the Monorail -


----------



## Disneygrl36

A little more Christmas in July..DH in EPCOT.


----------



## angey77

HO! HO! HO! HO!
On our way to Crystal Palace breakfast, and what do we see?


----------



## purplern




----------



## tinknme

Do they look the part   





View Full Size at Glowfoto


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## TuppenceABag




----------



## angey77

TuppenceABag,
Where are you and what in the world was Chip and Dale wearing??


----------



## Greg K.

TuppenceABag said:
			
		

>



Could that be..."Queer Eye for the Chipmunk Guy"  ?


----------



## TuppenceABag

Greg K. said:
			
		

> Could that be..."Queer Eye for the Chipmunk Guy"  ?



ROFL


That was in Tomorrowland in the Timekeeper loading area.  Since Timekeeper was closed and it was rainy they put the characters in there.  We also met Stitch and Buzz Lightyear there.


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Christmas at the America pavilion


----------



## TuppenceABag

Me after dinner at Le Cellier in WS's Canada Pavillion.


----------



## Carrie772

Wow!  Can you believe how beautiful the gardens are?  I would love to have that in my backyard!

Nice picture!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Staying in the World Showcase theme......Italy is a nice place for a toast.


----------



## heavenleigh412

DD 11 in the Tree of Life Garden at Animal Kingdom


----------



## purplern




----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## purplern

austinsmommy said:
			
		

>




WOW another really nice picture!!


----------



## sleepyone

purplern said:
			
		

>


Whoa!  Look at that line!  I'm glad we walked on most everything our last trip.


----------



## purplern

sleepyone said:
			
		

> Whoa!  Look at that line!  I'm glad we walked on most everything our last trip.


 

That was in June and the line was quiet long!


----------



## Woodstock

Splash Mountain


----------



## brer rabbit 28

Woodstock said:
			
		

> Splash Mountain


 this is an amazing photo of splash.I don't know if i could be that brave with my camera!!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Flower & Garden 2003


----------



## Woodstock

Like the new hats?


----------



## Merandab4

Wow, I can't believe I just found this thread! Thank you to whoever started it and made it a Sticky!  I am loving EVERYONE'S photos, but PURPLERN, I am just in love with the picture in your siggy of your puppy on the beach mat!  is  that a black lab?
Also AUSTINSMOMMY, I am loving all your great castle pics.  How did you get all three of your children in front of the castle with out anyone else around? (Great outfits by the way)

Okay, now for the pictures.
This is one of my favorites from our Wishes Fireworks Cruise.  Notice the ducks all lined up to watch the show!


----------



## purplern

Merandab4 said:
			
		

> Wow, I can't believe I just found this thread! Thank you to whoever started it and made it a Sticky!  I am loving EVERYONE'S photos, but PURPLERN, I am just in love with the picture in your siggy of your puppy on the beach mat!  is  that a black lab?"
> 
> She's an 7 month old chocolate lab. She looks black when she gets wet!


----------



## purplern




----------



## Disneygrl36

I like this one of Mickey with Splash in the background.....


----------



## party of 3

here's mine for today!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Here is one of my favorites:


----------



## sleepyone

RweTHEREyet said:
			
		

> Here is one of my favorites:


I have never noticed that sign in all our....2 trips to WDW!  Where is it?


----------



## RweTHEREyet

It is in MGM, I believe on the right just before you reach Who Wants to be a Millionaire.


----------



## renessa

This was from the 4th of July at MGM...one of DH's favorites!


----------



## sleepyone

RweTHEREyet said:
			
		

> It is in MGM, I believe on the right just before you reach Who Wants to be a Millionaire.


Thanks!  I'll have to look for it next trip!


----------



## tiki23

Wow!

Thanks for all the great pics; we have so much to look forward to!


----------



## HunnyPots

oops! I'll try again later!


----------



## HunnyPots




----------



## HunnyPots

It worked!


----------



## heavenleigh412

Here is one of my favorite pics of ToT


----------



## mrslane

Unique picture!  The symbolism you captured - wholesome Main St. confining the evil queen.  I know you planned this for the shot.  Good vs. bad - the good guys always win!  (Have you considered entering this in a state fair, etc.?)


----------



## mrslane

mrslane said:
			
		

> Unique picture!  The symbolism you captured - wholesome Main St. confining the evil queen.  I know you planned this for the shot.  Good vs. bad - the good guys always win!  (Have you considered entering this in a state fair, etc.?)



I am referring to post #430 that is of the evil Queen of Snow White in a a parade (in a bubble) with a reflection of Main St.  I thought the pic. would attach to my reply.


----------



## Woodstock




----------



## StaceyA

HunnyPots said:
			
		

>



LOL great one!  Licking his lips and everything!


----------



## TuppenceABag

Pocahontas and her forest friends show in AK.


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## benedicttw

Here is our Princess!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Wish I was here...................


----------



## pam66

I just found this thread and I love it!!  

I have lots of pics to look at to catch up and then I'll see if I have anything worth posting from our trip last summer


----------



## party of 3

Woodstock said:
			
		

>




great pic. we love that one.   very clear shot. what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## party of 3

good morning all......








my ds was just a hair to short to ride. so we took plenty of pics of it, from every angle. dh said "oh well buddy,next time"!    i was so happy to hear there would be a next time and that we were already talking about it!!!!!


----------



## pam66

Here is one from our trip last summer.....Molly and Cinderella at CRT


----------



## StaceyA

party of 3 said:
			
		

> great pic. we love that one.   very clear shot. what kind of camera do you have?




I thought the same thing, how clear that shot is!


----------



## Southern4sure

Here is my Mr. Grumpy while at DTD and he doesnt even realize it!!!.....


----------



## RweTHEREyet

This is one of my favorites since hubby doesn't like to be in front of the camera and doesn't usually smile when he is, but sitting at the controls of the monorail made his day, and mine.  It was a magical moment.


----------



## sleepyone

party of 3 said:
			
		

> good morning all......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my ds was just a hair to short to ride. so we took plenty of pics of it, from every angle. dh said "oh well buddy,next time"!   i was so happy to hear there would be a next time and that we were already talking about it!!!!!


For some reason, I can't see the picture.  There's just a white space between the text.  ???


----------



## kimmar067

...to make y'all chuckle......

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.


----------



## jcemom




----------



## angey77

Dream a dream!


----------



## austinsmommy

My 2 sons in front of their favorite ride...


----------



## Carrie772

You have to tell me the link for those adorable outfits!  I just love them!


----------



## Woodstock

party of 3 said:
			
		

> great pic. we love that one.   very clear shot. what kind of camera do you have?


Thanks for the comment.
Camera is a Cannon AP85


----------



## purplern




----------



## Jennifer48

I usually check this thread out at least twice a day but I was on vacation last week and missed so many great pics.  Thanks everyone for sharing them all!


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Woodstock




----------



## Sazzo'sMommy

DD and I on the Fourth of July!


----------



## Disneygrl36

I like this one....I like being surrounded by Mickey's.


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## angey77




----------



## purplern




----------



## Merandab4

I thought this thread was a sticky, but I was mistaken. It keeps getting lost. Can we make it a sticky?





Being Goofy at Epcot!


----------



## ricktib




----------



## baby_becky716

Hey everyone, 

I'm actually starting my own website all about Walt Disney World. It's going to be a picture/history and secrets site. I was wondering if anyone had any pictures that they would like to share so I could put them on my site.  

This website will have a variety of topics including Walt Disney World history, Theme park info with pictures,  disney wedding info, secrets and so much more including a page on the smiles at disney all I need is your help.  

If you want to share them just tell me if not that's so fine and you get full credit for your pictures I promise. I have another thread going also for my website so if you want just post your picture them. 

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=864764

Hope to see all your beautiful pictures and interesting facts. lol


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## disneyfreakjackie

United Kingdom!  My 16 year old was enjoying The British Invasion and wouldn't leave to get her pic taken!!!  Three dd's out of four isn't bad!!  (Would have made a GREAT Christmas card though.)  Darn teenagers!


----------



## rclacey




----------



## mac3013

4th of July at CR


----------



## Cindyzgoingtodizny

MGM Disney Studios July 7, 2005


----------



## sleepyone

Merandab4 said:
			
		

> I thought this thread was a sticky, but I was mistaken. It keeps getting lost. Can we make it a sticky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being Goofy at Epcot!


I agree.  Maybe if we stick some chewing gum to the monitor it will stick to this thread???  You can subscribe to the thread when you post a picture then if you check your User CP it should be there when someone posts another picture.  That's how I keep up with this thread.  HTH!


----------



## kaydoggy

Me and a giant troll....  In Norway I guess??  Been a long time.


----------



## Carrie772

Yikes!  Now that's funny!


----------



## heavenleigh412

This is my daughter and my cousin in the Norway pavilion... my whole vacation was like this! They played everywhere (I got to take pictures!   )


----------



## snowy76

Detail of the castle, June 29th...


----------



## mac3013

Why aren't my pictures showing up??? They were earlier


----------



## kimmar067

Your cousin sure is a nutty guy....  !!


----------



## DisneyFreq

Thanks for all the great pics! Definatly having to hold back the urge to jump in the car and go back now!! I'm getting ideas for a trip in December and someone posted a pic of two guys with blue hair/mickey dust. I wanted to show it to my son (b/c he wont try something til he's seen someone else safely do it first) and now I can't find it. Does anyone know what page its on? I swear I've scanned thru every page several times and tried searching but with no luck. Thanks.


----------



## jcemom

Fred is my favorite.


----------



## ckret01




----------



## ckret01




----------



## dumby

Great pics.  I love this thread.


----------



## momshark

Is that Robin Williams in the center of your pic?  He sure looks like him...


----------



## Arielt

About the little girl hugging Cindy @ CRT.  There are not enough words to describe what Disney is all about but this picture says it perfectly!


----------



## ahappydisneymommy

DisneyFreq said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the great pics! Definatly having to hold back the urge to jump in the car and go back now!! I'm getting ideas for a trip in December and someone posted a pic of two guys with blue hair/mickey dust. I wanted to show it to my son (b/c he wont try something til he's seen someone else safely do it first) and now I can't find it. Does anyone know what page its on? I swear I've scanned thru every page several times and tried searching but with no luck. Thanks.



The pics are on page 23 HTH


----------



## Alacrity

ckret01 said:
			
		

> Wow...where is that first shot?  Looks like the Contemporary to me?
> You seem to find interesting angles to your shots...a good thing...kind of a different mood.  Especially that cloudy shot over Epcot.


----------



## party of 3

ckret01 said:
			
		

>


----------



## pam66

That is my DD holding Wendy's hand!    Last summer we did the *Family Magic Tour* and we loved it!!  We met Peter Pan and Wendy at the end of the tour.  Molly asked Wendy to hold her hand as we all walked to Mickey's Philharmagic show and then she sat next to her duing the show


----------



## party of 3

good morning all.....


----------



## tinknme

View Full Size at Glowfoto


----------



## Woodstock




----------



## purplern




----------



## angey77




----------



## ricktib

I would LOVE to play in one of these bands:


----------



## jcemom

Tom Sawyer Island...these birds were my DD's favorite part of the trip that year, lol.


----------



## Cindyzgoingtodizny

Tea cup ride visitors:


----------



## Disneygrl36

The wand before it said EPCOT.....


----------



## Belle1111

I love all the pictures!  here's mine. It was a time when we were picked to help open Mickey's House.  Mickey actually showed us around his house.


----------



## HunnyPots

DD, DS, and I in "France"; WDW June 2004


----------



## Woodstock




----------



## cascarlet

My DH enjoying the Ohana!

Below are my kids in Morocco.  Notice the hidden Mickey behind them!

Marianne


----------



## cindyfan

ricktib said:
			
		

> I would LOVE to play in one of these bands:


OMG........  
That is my 14 yr old DD's dream......She wants to go to WDW for the college internship and play her trumpet!  
Her music and her trumpet are her life..... WDW is her favorite place in the world!    
When we went in June we saw these guys and she said "that will be me in 5 years!!!  You just watch mom!"


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## cpanagiotakos

Disneygrl36 said:
			
		

> It's all in the details......that's what I love about Disney. It's so dark you can't see it in the scanned pic, but that's Mary Popping carpet bag with the lamp coming up out of it.
> P.S. To all those getting tired of my grainy pics....I finally talked DH into letting me order a digital camera.  Next trip I hope to have beautiful, clear digital pictures like some of you.



Where is h=this? I love Mary Poppins...  that is just soo cool.


----------



## TuppenceABag

Here are two pics from the Cinderellabration show at the Magic Kingdom! 





Cinderella and Prince Charming





The Princesses: Jasmine (Nice abs!), Snow White (with a crown!), Aurora (in a rarely seen purple dress) and Belle (My favorite Disney heroine)


----------



## poohangel

here is one of my favorites, hope this works


----------



## poohangel




----------



## tinknme

My picture is in my signature line


----------



## StaceyA

Disneygrl36....congrats on talking DH into a new camera, what kind are you getting?


----------



## jcemom

Indiana Jones show...


----------



## jcemom

On the Winter side of Winter-Summerland Mini Golf...


----------



## Disneygrl36

Quote:

It's all in the details......that's what I love about Disney. It's so dark you can't see it in the scanned pic, but that's Mary Popping carpet bag with the lamp coming up out of it.
P.S. To all those getting tired of my grainy pics....I finally talked DH into letting me order a digital camera. Next trip I hope to have beautiful, clear digital pictures like some of you.

Where is h=this? I love Mary Poppins... that is just soo cool
To answer your question:
It is in the very back of the shops on the right side of the United Kingdom pavillions in EPCOT if you are facing them with your back to World Showcase Lagoon.  The shops all run together & this is set up in the last one in the very back & across from this was a back drop where they had all the 100 acre wood's characters. So I'll make that my picture for today-me & dh with the 100acre woods gang.





Oh & StaceyA, I got a Kodak Easyshare cx7530.


----------



## ricktib

A shot of one bygone attraction, taken from another:


----------



## purplern

AK Baby elephant playing in water


----------



## Belle1111

Here's one for today!  For some reason I think this troll is so cute!


----------



## Cindyzgoingtodizny

My favorite shot at AK - fish and hippo!


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## DisneyAddict_M

I have no idea what pictures I've already posted, lol.  I hope I didn't post this one already.  

DD at MGM


----------



## angey77




----------



## HunnyPots

The face says it all!


----------



## elmo2wdw

It took me forever to figure out how to do this...but I love all the pictures and I wanted to add to it!2 of my boys at MGM.


----------



## elmo2wdw

Here is one more!


----------



## mac3013

I love this, as we were leaving MK one night I looked up and just couldn't resist taking the picture.


----------



## Tinkerchele

HunnyPots said:
			
		

> The face says it all!



 LOL, was it the vegetable flavored soda??  I'm going to miss Ice Station Cool during my trip!


----------



## Tinkerchele

My future MGM director!


----------



## elmo2wdw

I think I finally got...if not I am sorry for posting again!


----------



## angey77

Tinkerchele said:
			
		

> LOL, was it the vegetable flavored soda??  I'm going to miss Ice Station Cool during my trip!



Beverly is not the vegi flavored soda, I think that one is Veggie Bean (???). Beverly is unmistakable. It tastes like soda water mixed with stomach bile. And what sickens me is my DH LOVES it!


----------



## tinkerbellmom31

elmo2wdw said:
			
		

> It took me forever to figure out how to do this...but I love all the pictures and I wanted to add to it!2 of my boys at MGM.


I did not see a pic in either one of your posts  .


----------



## angey77

elmo2wdw,
I see both of your pics posted.


----------



## Tinkerbellz

elmo

You have the cutest boys!    Great Pix


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## PhotobearSam

Mine is in my siggy...DH and I looking up at ourselves at the entrance to Ellen's Universe of Energy...

Narcisists, I know...


----------



## TuppenceABag

jcemom said:
			
		

> Indiana Jones show...




Awesome Pic!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## kelmac284

Ok I just finally checked this thread out and I LOVE it.

I have taken like 4 trips to DL in the past year so here are some highlights.

This first is from our Christmas trip in Dec of 2003.






This is the castle BEFORE the rehab






Surfin Santa at DCA:






IASMW Holiday:






Splash at X-mas






Nightmare Before X-mas overlay of HM


----------



## kelmac284

Sorry got some of my 04 pics in my 03 trip LOL.

Anyway here are more from Nov 04

This is in New Orleans Square.  I get a pic here everytime we go:






This is also New Orleans Square.  They REALLY go all out on the x-mas decs.  This is a pirate in some garlands.  I wish I had pics of it at night cuz it is incredible!!






And this is the castle AFTER the rehab.  Looks MUCH better!!






Two VERY tired little ones after a long day in the park






The girls listening to the storyteller around the fire at Grand Calif Hotel


----------



## kelmac284

And last but not least I thought I would post a few from when dh came home on R&R from Iraq last August

This is the matterhorn and Dh






And this is us in front of the DL hotel.  That is a mini cooper with giant Mickey ears.


----------



## kelmac284

If this works this is one I tried to post earlier but it didn't work.

This is my mom, my step daughter and myself waiting for the Mystery, Myths and Legends tour at DCA in front of my FAV ride the TOT


----------



## heavenleigh412

I have never been to Disneyland (have been to DW, more times than I can count) and it always amazes me when I see pics of Sleeping Beauty's castle how small it seems!
I can't picture not being able to see the castle from all over the place like you can at DW.
Does Cinderella's castle look huge to people who are used to DL?


----------



## kelmac284

Oh yeah it does.  In fact I never thought anything of "our" castle until I went to DW the first time and I was like WOW.  Of coure then we went BACK to DL a few months later and I THEN realized just how tiny our's was.

But as magnificent as Cinderella's is we can say ours is the orig and that makes it quaint.

We don't have a restaurant either but it used to have a sleeping beauty diorama walkthru.

It had little dolls and images from the cartoon throughout the castle and it told the story.  It was neat but alas it is gone and I have heard will not return.  

I tried to post pics that I hadn't seen on here either. That is why I chose the ones I did.  I figured people might be curious what the HM overlay looked like or the Its a Small world Holiday.  And I haven't seen any DCA pics posted so I tried to post some of those as well.

All of my DW pics are from 02 and I don't have any of them on disc so I can't share those but I am going back in Oct for the MNSHP so hope to get some great ones!!

I will be going to DL for the 50th next week so I will post some of that as well.

I am glad you enjoy seeing the DL pics.  It seems most everyone here posts DW and I know this is a DW board but still I thought people who have never been to DL might enjoy seeing what it is like.


----------



## oogieboogie

Spectromagic:


----------



## disneyfreakjackie

HERE COMES MICKEY!!


----------



## tinkerbellmom31

elmo2wdw said:
			
		

> I think I finally got...if not I am sorry for posting again!


I see one now. Very cute, my son loves it wants to get his hair done now.


----------



## disneyfreakjackie




----------



## jcemom

February 2005...if you look closely you can see the ugly green walls around the hub.


----------



## jcemom




----------



## ekmdisney

DCA Sun Plaza and Grizzly Rapids Mountain


----------



## party of 3




----------



## party of 3

i just LOVE the castle!!!!!


----------



## mac3013

Catastrophe Canyon after the catastrophe


----------



## Disneygrl36

Thanks for the Disneyland pictures.....I have only gotten to go once & can't wait to go back.
Oogieboogie those Spectro pics are beautiful.
Here's mine for today....before July is over a little more Christmas in July-All Star Movies Lobby Christmas tree.


----------



## jcemom

We found Peter and Wendy in their 'usual' location in front of the Pirates ride at MK...


----------



## angey77




----------



## purplern

I love this thread!!!


----------



## ekmdisney

DCA Grizzly Rapids


----------



## angey77

I am LOVING these DL and DCA pics. I'm leaving in six days for my first ever trip to the "Motherland," and these pics are really getting me going!


----------



## Cindyzgoingtodizny

Disney MGM


----------



## purplern




----------



## disgram

Love the Catastraphe Canyon Pic....going to have to try and get one when we are there!  This is great!!!


----------



## jcemom

Cosmic Ray's...


----------



## austinsmommy

I LOOOOVE Christmas at WDW!!!!!!!!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

From One Man's Dream at the Studios. This is my favorite picture of Walt and Mickey


----------



## ekmdisney

View from the Sun Wheel in DCA on Paradise Pier.


----------



## party of 3

EpcotKilterFan said:
			
		

> From One Man's Dream at the Studios. This is my favorite picture of Walt and Mickey





oooooh do i love that!!!!!

thanks for sharing


----------



## TuppenceABag

The Evil Queen from Snow White is my all-time favorite Disney baddie!  Here she is in DL in 2004.


----------



## Disneygrl36

DH at Ohana at the Poly.


----------



## diddldonna

Hope to take some more lovely pictures in November.


----------



## purplern




----------



## disgram

My favorite picture, too, is Mr.Disney and Mickey!!!  How did you get that so light?
Mine turned out too dark to really see.


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

disgram said:
			
		

> My favorite picture, too, is Mr.Disney and Mickey!!!  How did you get that so light?
> Mine turned out too dark to really see.



Many tries!

I just changed settings on my camera until I got it right. DOn't ask which one!    

Debbie


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## purplern

austinsmommy said:
			
		

>




Very nice


----------



## ekmdisney

DLR Rivers of America


----------



## Yellow_Stitch




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Scoobmuzic

Here is one of my Mom and niece Christy at the Crystal Palace.  Christy is just so facinated by Pooh!!


----------



## party of 3

TuppenceABag said:
			
		

> The Evil Queen from Snow White is my all-time favorite Disney baddie!  Here she is in DL in 2004.




tuppence, 
your pics are always so clear! great shot of the evil queen!!!! what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## Rob_b

First Pic Test


----------



## Rob_b




----------



## Rob_b




----------



## Disneygrl36

Another blast from the past.  DisneyMania show from 2000.


----------



## purplern




----------



## Yellow_Stitch




----------



## EpcotKilterFan

A light post at DLR:


----------



## austinsmommy

My son falls asleep on the way back to the resort..EVERY NIGHT!!!


----------



## monami7

bibbidiboo said:
			
		

>



I hope you framed this one! That is priceless!!


----------



## disneyfreakjackie

Rob_b said:
			
		

> First Pic Test



Where is this in AK??


----------



## Disneygrl36

DH at DTD


----------



## vascubaguy

party of 3 said:
			
		

> tuppence,
> your pics are always so clear! great shot of the evil queen!!!! what kind of camera do you have?



I figured I'd answer this one since I actually took that picture.   

First of all.. thanks for the nice comment!

Haha, I can still remember taking that pic of the queen.  She made several poses for me (lots of evil glares).   

To answer your question... we have a Sony Cybershot DSC-P92.  The only thing I don't like about the camera is the night pictures.  The flash takes too long, IMO, to recharge and when in nighttime mode if you move even slightly you get blurry pics.  I need to experiment more to see what I can adjust to make it better.


----------



## Minerva

*More Christmas in July * 

I am loving your Christmas in July pics. Since we're currently experiencing near 100 degree temps with 100% humidity it's nice to be reminded that there will be and end to it and we'll be watching that fake snow with Mickey soon!


----------



## purplern




----------



## angey77

I got what I wanted for Christmas last year, at the Boardwalk!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Angey77 that is such a sweet pic.  Awww, you got to be a Disney Bride.


----------



## angey77

Disneygrl36 said:
			
		

> Angey77 that is such a sweet pic.  Awww, you got to be a Disney Bride.



Thank you for the compliment! We made sure to get tons of holiday photos with the wedding. We couldn't resist with all the great decorations!


----------



## VanHouten

Here is one from MK.


----------



## tmq2766

You made a beautiful bride......


----------



## *Fantasia*

ToT




Fantasmic!  Before the show.  Do you guys notice something??  Most of the folks you see are staring towards the right (they are looking at the center seats)... Do you know why??  They are just watching the "groups" do their LOUD ANNOYING cheers and dancing and yelling... I don't know what they are yelling about.  Most of us were annoyed by it.


----------



## funhouse8

The Sun Wheel at DCA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## ekmdisney

Alice on the carosel in Disneyland


----------



## declansdad

PhotobearSam said:
			
		

> Mine is in my siggy...DH and I looking up at ourselves at the entrance to Ellen's Universe of Energy...
> 
> Narcisists, I know...


 
I always wondered where that was.  I was thinking Champlain Place or something like that.


----------



## PhotobearSam

DECLANSDAD...Funny  For all that don't know where Champlain place is, it's a mall not far from where I live and obviously declansdad think I carry my camera everywhere...


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## Cindyzgoingtodizny

View of Crystal Palace:


----------



## vascubaguy

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> I figured I'd answer this one since I actually took that picture.
> 
> First of all.. thanks for the nice comment!
> 
> Haha, *I can still remember taking that pic of the queen*.  She made several poses for me (lots of evil glares).
> 
> To answer your question... we have a Sony Cybershot DSC-P92.  The only thing I don't like about the camera is the night pictures.  The flash takes too long, IMO, to recharge and when in nighttime mode if you move even slightly you get blurry pics.  I need to experiment more to see what I can adjust to make it better.




  Silly tag fairies....


----------



## TuppenceABag

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Haha, I can still remember taking that pic of the queen.



For a second _I_ was going to give you an evil glare!  I thought you were talking about me being the queen you took pictures of!


----------



## Tinkerbellz

You guys are a riot!


----------



## TuppenceABag

Tinkerbellz said:
			
		

> You guys are a riot!


You should try living here!   

And now for a pic i actually took!





Check out the look on that random kid's face.  Priceless!


----------



## Tinkerbellz

That look is priceless!


----------



## angey77

TuppenceABag said:
			
		

> The Evil Queen from Snow White is my all-time favorite Disney baddie!  Here she is in DL in 2004.



I absolutely adore the Evil Queen but I have to ask: Is that the Evil Queen or Joan Crawford? Is it just me? Does anyone else think "no wire hangers!!!"?


----------



## Tinkerbellz

angey77 said:
			
		

> I absolutely adore the Evil Queen but I have to ask: Is that the Evil Queen or Joan Crawford? Is it just me? Does anyone else think "no wire hangers!!!"?



You are SOOOOOOOO right!    

Hey Angey77     G-E-A-U-X Tigers!


----------



## wkrider

In TommorrowLand....




On the Boardwalk (ESPN)....


----------



## theycallmered

angey77 said:
			
		

> I absolutely adore the Evil Queen but I have to ask: Is that the Evil Queen or Joan Crawford? Is it just me? Does anyone else think "no wire hangers!!!"?




I was thinking, "Where are her real eybrows?".


----------



## sleepyone

theycallmered said:
			
		

> I was thinking, "Where are her real eybrows?".


What do you mean her "real" eyebrows....are you saying she's not the real queen????  What???JK


----------



## theycallmered

sleepyone said:
			
		

> What do you mean her "real" eyebrows....are you saying she's not the real queen????  What???JK


----------



## vascubaguy

In that other pic of the evil queen, she was actually surrounded by a bunch of kids.  Here's was the before shot as the kids were approaching!






   Whew.... ooo the memories we have... (this was at DL last year BTW)


----------



## party of 3

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> In that other pic of the evil queen, she was actually surrounded by a bunch of kids.  Here's was the before shot as the kids were approaching!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew.... ooo the memories we have... (this was at DL last year BTW)




thanks for the info vascubaguy!!


----------



## party of 3

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Silly tag fairies....



i guess you never know when that tag fairy will strike!!!!


----------



## TarGander

My kids can't get enough of the jumping fountains at Epcot!!!!


----------



## *Fantasia*

Daughter and the evil Queen!  My daughter looked pretty scared there.  I think she did got scared.


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

wkrider said:
			
		

> In TommorrowLand....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Boardwalk (ESPN)....



Oh what a fun idea!!


----------



## StaceyA

Since we are doing Queen Pictures...here is mine!


----------



## bengalbelle

wkrider said:
			
		

> In TommorrowLand....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Boardwalk (ESPN)....


I love the ears!


----------



## party of 3

i did not get the evil queen, but i did get darth vader!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

I do not have any good queen pics on this computer.... so this is the best I can do for a villain  






Notice the full moon in the corner.... (and see not all of my pics are perfect   )

Debbie


----------



## angey77

With all these Evil Queen pics, I am getting jealous. She is my absolute favorite, and I have yet to encounter her anywhere, besides on a float in the MK, which is posted somewhere on this thread. I must meet her in real life (I just hope its not the scary Joan Crawford version). Mommy Dearest scared me as a child.


----------



## MMcCarthy

the CM told us that he had the eight of way
http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/uploads/60358/ak_rhino.JPG


----------



## binigrl417

TuppenceABag said:
			
		

> You should try living here!
> 
> And now for a pic i actually took!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the look on that random kid's face.  Priceless!




Thanks for this.  Cruella is my favorite villain, I've dressed up as her on countless Halloweens.


----------



## cheerful chickadee

TarGander said:
			
		

> My kids can't get enough of the jumping fountains at Epcot!!!!


 lol great pic!  I hope you don't mind me asking but what kind of camera do you use? I am so into cameras all of a sudden, I don't wanna be a freak but I wish everyone would put the name of their camera under their pics. lol ok that is a tad freak-ish huh?


----------



## austinsmommy

One of my favorite Hidden Mickeys...


----------



## party of 3

cheerful chickadee said:
			
		

> lol great pic!  I hope you don't mind me asking but what kind of camera do you use? I am so into cameras all of a sudden, I don't wanna be a freak but I wish everyone would put the name of their camera under their pics. lol ok that is a tad freak-ish huh?





i don't think that's freak-ish! i agree. it's just sometimes the pics are so clear and beautiful i often wonder what kind of camera it is. sometimes i get a beautiful pic and sometimes not!! so i'm just curious like you!!!


----------



## Disneygrl36




----------



## dumby

Disneygrl36 said:
			
		

>


 I guess I am blind but where is he at?


----------



## angey77

dumby said:
			
		

> I guess I am blind but where is he at?



One of the vikings is wearing mouse ears. Look carefully, he's in the top row.


----------



## angey77




----------



## tmq2766

angey77 said:
			
		

> With all these Evil Queen pics, I am getting jealous. She is my absolute favorite, and I have yet to encounter her anywhere, besides on a float in the MK, which is posted somewhere on this thread. I must meet her in real life (I just hope its not the scary Joan Crawford version). Mommy Dearest scared me as a child.




You are the Evil Queen....Bwaaaaa haaaa haaaaa!


----------



## Tinkerbellz

I don't have my Evil Queen pic on this computer.  We saw her in the Stars & Motorcars parade at MGM.  She was walking the parade route and posing for pictures along the way.  My DD16's favorite villain in Maleficent.  Anybody have pics of her?  I'd love to pass them along to DD.


----------



## purplern

It was 90+ when we were there. Think how hot these guys are! Including the horse!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellz

I know those guys were just about to melt.  That picture is fantastic.  My DD will love it.


----------



## angey77

tmq2766 said:
			
		

> You are the Evil Queen....Bwaaaaa haaaa haaaaa!



All I have to say is ... who will be in Disneyland at the end of this week?


----------



## purplern

Tinkerbellz said:
			
		

> I know those guys were just about to melt.  That picture is fantastic.  My DD will love it.




Thanks!!!


----------



## tmq2766

angey77 said:
			
		

> All I have to say is ... who will be in Disneyland at the end of this week?




All I have to say is that Malificent could kick the evil queens booty!!!! BWAAA HAAAA HAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## vascubaguy

I thought I had one of Malificent by herself, but the only one I could find was with the "nephew-in-law".    Doesn't he look thrilled?


----------



## Foxfiregrrl

Vascubaguy:   Where did you get the pic of Malificent?!  I love her and hope to get a photo op when we are at WDW this Sept.!  It sounds like she is hard to find.  

  All of the pics on this thread are wonderful!  I am so excited I cannot wait to go.    I still can't convice my DH that we need more memory for our digital camera though.      I still have time though.  Thanks to everyone for sharing!


----------



## Mickey Fanatic

Just found this thread! I am DYING to go back now. These pix are just super. I loved the castle picture by DZNYFREEK! That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## vascubaguy

Foxfiregrrl said:
			
		

> Vascubaguy:   Where did you get the pic of Malificent?!  I love her and hope to get a photo op when we are at WDW this Sept.!  It sounds like she is hard to find.
> 
> All of the pics on this thread are wonderful!  I am so excited I cannot wait to go.    I still can't convice my DH that we need more memory for our digital camera though.      I still have time though.  Thanks to everyone for sharing!




We found her at the Expedition Hall when we were waiting for dinner at Tony's.  She was just standing around back towards the back where they do all of those photos.  I think that's the only time we've ever seen her out.

We'll probably see her out and about when we are at DL in October.  I hear a lot of the villans are out then.


----------



## ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

our room view of wishes, 14th floor concierge

great pics, everyone!


----------



## tinkerbellmom31

austinsmommy said:
			
		

> One of my favorite Hidden Mickeys...


Im blind, can you tell me where it is I'm missing it   .


----------



## ckret01

It looks like Walts hand...is that correct?


----------



## sleepyone

tinkerbellmom31 said:
			
		

> Im blind, can you tell me where it is I'm missing it   .


I'm guessing it's on the ring???


----------



## DisneyDame

Speaking of rings, anyone have a picture of the so called wedding ring in front of the Haunted Mansion??? 

I've looked for it on every trip we've taken and haven't found anything in the cement that resembles a ring.


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

A bit of Space Mountain from the monorail


----------



## TwoOldPoohs

Some inhabitants of China:


----------



## austinsmommy

Yes, it is Walts hand. The Hidden Mickey is on the ring..it is difficult to see in that picture since it was such an overcast, rainy day.


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## sleepyone

austinsmommy said:
			
		

>


What an excellent shot!


----------



## Disneygrl36




----------



## angey77




----------



## Tinkerbellz

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> I thought I had one of Malificent by herself, but the only one I could find was with the "nephew-in-law".    Doesn't he look thrilled?



Thanks vascubaguy!  My DD will be so excited.  She's still hoping to see Maleficent in the parks on our next trip!  This will give her hope


----------



## skiingwife

Back on page 65, post 965, there's a picture of the Fantasmic theater.  Can someone tell me if the seats way over there to the far right are the seats for the Fantasmic Dinner Package?  About how far to the center do the seats go?  I've read the FDP seats are not bad, but it sure looks a long way over.  Thanks!


----------



## jcemom

skiingwife said:
			
		

> Back on page 65, post 965, there's a picture of the Fantasmic theater.  Can someone tell me if the seats way over there to the far right are the seats for the Fantasmic Dinner Package?  About how far to the center do the seats go?  I've read the FDP seats are not bad, but it sure looks a long way over.  Thanks!


I think the FDP seats are the ones that go from the edge to where the picture cuts off, approximately.  (Someone correct me if I'm wrong please!)  It appears that the photo was taken from approximately the same location but on the opposite side of the theater.  If you look towards the front you can see it's a great view!  I don't think there's really a bad seat anywhere.  I don't care to be in the very front rows, but otherwise IMO the view is good from the sides.


----------



## purplern




----------



## vascubaguy

skiingwife said:
			
		

> Back on page 65, post 965, there's a picture of the Fantasmic theater.  Can someone tell me if the seats way over there to the far right are the seats for the Fantasmic Dinner Package?  About how far to the center do the seats go?  I've read the FDP seats are not bad, but it sure looks a long way over.  Thanks!




Yes, those on the right of that picture are the FDP seats.  They appear to be far over (and they are pretty far over from where that picture was taken), but they are not as far from center stage.  I've been in the sections where that pic was taken and although you can see the show, IMO the show is much better over on the other side (even if you aren't dead center, you are still much closer).


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## VanHouten

Here is a fireworks picture:






And a few more fireworks photos can be found here.


----------



## Mickey Fanatic

I know that it wasn't taken at the park but I love it anyway...


----------



## Disneygrl36

OMG Mickeyfanatic....that is so darn cute.  I love it.


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Mister Disney

Dznefreek said:
			
		

>


*WHERE IS THIS?!?!?!*


----------



## TwoOldPoohs




----------



## Deweysgirl

kelmac284 said:
			
		

> Two VERY tired little ones after a long day in the park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic is just too adorable! Your girls are surely enjoying their vacation!


----------



## Disneygrl36




----------



## Dznefreek

> WHERE IS THIS?!?!?!


The Jungle Cruise. Entrance to the temple.


----------



## Mister Disney

Dznefreek said:
			
		

> The Jungle Cruise. Entrance to the temple.


ahhhh....OK...now I recognize it.....I knew I knew it from somewhere, but couldn't recall.

THANK YOU


----------



## mac3013

Lucky at AK.  What a cool thing to see.


----------



## Mister Disney

not sure if I posted this yet....


----------



## mac3013

Mister Disney said:
			
		

> not sure if I posted this yet....



What a cool shot!!


----------



## mac3013

Rainbow outside of PoC 7/04.


----------



## Alacrity

Mickey Fanatic said:
			
		

> I know that it wasn't taken at the park but I love it anyway...




Hehheh...I have one of those Tigger suits too! Mines about 20 times that size...er, maybe more!     Nice lookin' crew ya got there. Sure to get a good haul on halloween with those outfits I would think!


----------



## PixieDust32




----------



## PixieDust32

You can see my DD 10 on the left corner.


----------



## cindyfan

PixieDust32 said:
			
		

>


I love Mary Poppins!  
But where was this taken?  And what is that big blue ball (or whatever it is) behind her?


----------



## purplern




----------



## declansdad

Now that I am starting to get through some of my new pics, I thought it was time to add some new favourites.


----------



## PixieDust32

declansdad said:
			
		

> Now that I am starting to get through some of my new pics, I thought it was time to add some new favourites.



*
HOW CUTE!!!*


----------



## PixieDust32

cindyfan said:
			
		

> I love Mary Poppins!
> But where was this taken?  And what is that big blue ball (or whatever it is) behind her?




She was in the MK parade, and the blue thing behind her is the float, not sure if it was Aladdin's float or Pinocchio.


----------



## dumby

How did you get all the dwarfs together without all the other people crowding around.  I love you pic.  It is sooo disney.  LOL


----------



## ricktib

This one I keep as my desktop wallpaper:


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

ricktib said:
			
		

> This one I keep as my desktop wallpaper:



Wow, that is a great picture!


----------



## disgram

I would like to know too how you got that picture with no other people crowding in!!  Snow White and the 7 are my fave!! would love to get it!!
TELL TELL TELL!!!!


----------



## declansdad

dumby said:
			
		

> How did you get all the dwarfs together without all the other people crowding around. I love you pic. It is sooo disney. LOL


 
[Quote-disgram]I would like to know too how you got that picture with no other people crowding in!! Snow White and the 7 are my fave!! would love to get it!!
TELL TELL TELL!!!![/QUOTE]

We had to pay big bucks to get that shot.  

Actually they were set up to do pictures only.  A cast member would take your picture with your camera but only 1 shot per family.  They moved you through as fast as they could.

I have heard that it is not very common to see all seven dwarfs together.  I guess it is just another example of all the magic we experinced on our trip.


----------



## Jennifer48

Man do I love this thread


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## Carrie772

Okay, I think I am going to go nuts if I don't find out about where you got those outfits!  Your kids are just cute as a button!!  Jus' 'bout caint stan' it!!


----------



## TheDisneyBunch

I was just thinking the same thing!  OH I love them!  I would just love to have a pair to let Ethan wear on one of our MK days!  WOW!  They are the cutest!


----------



## ekmdisney

Sleepin Beauty Water fountain in Disneyland


----------



## Disneygrl36

Mickey & Minnie in the Christmas parade at MVMCP


----------



## ryanmilla

I know we're going to be great friends!


----------



## kimmar067

....and Tommorowland!!


----------



## purplern




----------



## mac3013

DS - 2004





DS - 2005


----------



## funhouse8

[/IMG] After a long day at DCA.


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## dumby

austinsmommy where did you get your kids outfits.  They are absoulutely beautiful.  I think there are several of us who would llike to have some like them.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Even the dog is a Disney Dog...my princess Bella on her Bday.  Note the Cinderella princess hat.


----------



## ekmdisney

DLR Parade of Starts, Belle


----------



## smilie

Finally found some old pics of me and DH,


----------



## OzFan

My favorite from our May trip!


----------



## Dznefreek

Remember this. . .


----------



## vascubaguy

Dznefreek said:
			
		

> Remember this. . .




I think many have tried erasing that from their memories.... but thanks for bringing back the nightmares!


----------



## austinsmommy

Thanks for the compliments everyone!!!! I have several different designers on Ebay make them for me...I will send you all a PM tomorrow with the info!!!!


----------



## disneyw/kids

My DD sleeping while DH is riding Aerosmith:


----------



## tinknme

Oh how precious!   




			
				disneyw/kids said:
			
		

> My DD sleeping while DH is riding Aerosmith:


----------



## Disneygrl36

Cinderella's Royal Table


----------



## purplern




----------



## VanHouten




----------



## Yellow_Stitch




----------



## ckret01

I hope I haven't posted these already, if I did I apologize for the duplicates.


----------



## kimmar067

WOW!  That is one awesome pic you took of the "Festival..."!!


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Alacrity

Dznefreek said:
			
		

> Remember this. . .



Yahhh!  It's so...PINK!   

I got a couple of those somewhere!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

This was taken just this past Wednesday during the Mickey's Magical Memories tour, and we were up on the train station.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

disgram said:
			
		

> I would like to know too how you got that picture with no other people crowding in!!  Snow White and the 7 are my fave!! would love to get it!!
> TELL TELL TELL!!!!



When we were at the MK this past week, we saw all 7 dwarves set up in front of the Barber Shop.  They had a CM handler and there was a huge line for people to have their pictures taken with them.  We didn't get in the line as it was quite long, but I managed to get a couple of shots of them in between Guests so that no one but the dwarves were in the pictures.  It sure isn't often that you see them all together.


----------



## vascubaguy




----------



## WickedWench

RweTHEREyet said:
			
		

> This was taken just this past Wednesday during the Mickey's Magical Memories tour, and we were up on the train station.



Now that's a hidden Mickey!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

My most favorite snack spot in the whole world................


----------



## purplern




----------



## Disneygrl36

Country Bear Jamboree


----------



## Woodstock

Tree at Splash Mountain


----------



## party of 3




----------



## Dznefreek

Lights!Motors!Action! panorama.


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## kelmac284

I just got back from the 50th at DLR so thought I would post a few pics.






My daughter and Prince Phillip






Us in front of DCA


----------



## joyjoy

kelmac,

Your dds are sooo cute.  (I hope you let them keep the purses).


----------



## kelmac284

Here's a few more for those curious about the 50th decs






The wall in front of Monster's Inc.






A nighttime shot in fantasyland.


----------



## kelmac284

Thanks Joy.  What purses?  LOL.  I'm confused.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Wonders of Life was open in Feb when we were there.  Got to see Cranium Command-one of my favorites.


----------



## Woodstock

Mississippi steamboat hooter


----------



## mac3013

DS in Minnie's house in ToonTown.  Notice the lime green shirt.


----------



## purplern




----------



## ryanmilla




----------



## ricktib




----------



## greenyskp

Can someone post a link to, or quote the actual picture, of the panorama of Main Street? I just cant find it. I need the biggest one possible. I'd really appreciate it!!!!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Just got my laptop back!   

It's a Small World at WDW:






It's a Small World at DLR:


----------



## Beastlover




----------



## StaceyA

Beastlover, great pic....looks like everyone is having a blast...

FYI, The pic in your siggy of you and your DD....you look like sisters, are you sure you are the mom??!!


----------



## tinknme

Exactly what I was thinking   




			
				StaceyA said:
			
		

> Beastlover, great pic....looks like everyone is having a blast...
> 
> FYI, The pic in your siggy of you and your DD....you look like sisters, are you sure you are the mom??!!


----------



## Beastlover

StaceyA said:
			
		

> Beastlover, great pic....looks like everyone is having a blast...
> 
> FYI, The pic in your siggy of you and your DD....you look like sisters, are you sure you are the mom??!!



Funny-I posted this a while back as a "caption this" and got the funniest response!
Banditas take Epcot:
Pose with borrowed headgear
Identifying features: dazzling smiles and shaved legs

They were...left to right:  DSD-21 Lauren, her buddy-21 Rochelle, Mollie-14-buddy to lastly DD-14-DeeAnne (pictured with me in my siggie)
We had a great trip!!!


----------



## Disneygrl36




----------



## ryanmilla




----------



## savs

Greenyskp:  Is this the picture you were looking for???  It is in post #493 and was posted by Dznefreek.  I hope this helps   



			
				Dznefreek said:
			
		

>


----------



## purplern




----------



## TuppenceABag

The view from our table at Ohana!  Needless to say I was very pleased when we were taken over to the table.


----------



## greenyskp

savs said:
			
		

> Greenyskp:  Is this the picture you were looking for???  It is in post #493 and was posted by Dznefreek.  I hope this helps




Thats it! I love you! My dad and I were talking about painting a mural of this on the side my parents garage! I wanted to use this pic, and a few others, as a guide. Yay!


----------



## Greg K.




----------



## ricktib




----------



## Beastlover

This is my DH, DD-14, and DD's friend-14 in Oct '04 when we were waiting for American Adventure to open its doors.


----------



## Anim8ed

A week late to qualify for Christmas in July...


----------



## austinsmommy

My 2 DS ready for their favorite show...Philharmagic...


----------



## dsneygirl

Frontierland in May


----------



## savs

greenyskp said:
			
		

> Thats it! I love you! My dad and I were talking about painting a mural of this on the side my parents garage! I wanted to use this pic, and a few others, as a guide. Yay!




Wow, you'll have to post a picture of the mural as soon as your done.  Good Luck!


----------



## Woodstock

Inside Splash Mountain


----------



## EpcotKilterFan




----------



## tci1212

View from Saratoga Springs


----------



## mommystieg

Hope this works....


----------



## pic22

Anim8ed said:
			
		

> A week late to qualify for Christmas in July...




Can't wait to see the castle decorated this Dec with Anniversary Decorations as well.






Taken last Tuesday.


----------



## mommystieg

With a 9 month old baby, I don't get many opportunities at the computer so I am going to break the one picture per day rule.....

We were lucky enough to see Lucky in June


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## mommystieg

One more and then I promise to go to bed...

Click your heels together and repeat after me --

There's no place like home, there's no place like home...


----------



## WDW1st-timers

mommystieg said:
			
		

> One more and then I promise to go to bed...


Yeah right... your not going no where... your just like the rest of us...we all prisoners of the DIS boards.  There is no leaving...


----------



## ekmdisney

The Haunted Mansion on a rainy day.


----------



## disgram

these pictures are awesome!! I am going to bug the DH for a scanner for Christmas!! I want to share!!


----------



## Disneygrl36




----------



## ricktib




----------



## purplern




----------



## Anim8ed

So many Mickeys...


----------



## ryanmilla




----------



## Gooofy-Blade

time for a.........BUMP! back to the top!


----------



## MinnieMouseMom




----------



## tci1212

The Beach in Fort Wilderness


----------



## ekmdisney




----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Also at Fort Wilderness


----------



## Anim8ed

It's Nahtazu, but this guy calls it home...


----------



## SorcererDonald16

Here's one of my favorites from my June trip. This was taken during the 3pm parade at MK.


----------



## RoutemanDan

Great thread! I have really enjoyed all of your photos. 

Here's one from Epcots Flower and Garden show this past May:


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest




----------



## LtlTee

Close-up of the castle....


----------



## LtlTee

Sunset from the California Grill


----------



## baby_becky716

I was wonderin if I could use some of the attraction pictures for my website all about disney. THese pictures are amazing and don't worry you would get full credit for taking them.


----------



## WDW1st-timers

LtlTee said:
			
		

> Sunset from the California Grill





Beautiful colours in the sky....wow....love it!!!


----------



## tci1212

Epcot anyone?


----------



## cindyfan

Eeyore'sthebest said:
			
		

>


GREAT PICTURE!!!!!    
"Afraid of Santa, but not the Beast!?"  Wow that says a lot about Disney and the "Beauty & the Beast"!!


----------



## ryanmilla




----------



## Disneygrl36

I love the windows on Main Street.....
Here's Walt's Window looking toward Cindy's castle





And in all the times I have been to WDW, I never noticed that Walt also has a window on the Train Station until last October....It's hard to see in this picture, but it says Keeping Dreams on Track-Walter E. Disney-Chief Engineer.


----------



## purplern




----------



## keagansmom




----------



## kimmar067

baby_becky716 said:
			
		

> I was wonderin if I could use some of the attraction pictures for my website all about disney. THese pictures are amazing and don't worry you would get full credit for taking them.




...try picking out specific pix that you want to use, and then try pm'ing THAT particular DIS'er....just a suggestion!  (Pssst, BTW, you can use MINE!  )


----------



## baby_becky716

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> ...try picking out specific pix that you want to use, and then try pm'ing THAT particular DIS'er....just a suggestion!  (Pssst, BTW, you can use MINE!  )



lol   
 I should have thought of that my self.   
I will do that lol 
OH BTW THanks for letting me use your pictures.


----------



## dsneygirl

LtlTee said:
			
		

> Close-up of the castle....



I like the unique perspective on this one.


----------



## LtlTee

dsneygirl said:
			
		

> I like the unique perspective on this one.



Thanks!  After going to WDW a few times, I started to find myself taking the same pictures over and over again. I now try to look at something I've seen a bunch of times in a different way or from a different angle.


----------



## LtlTee

MinnieMouseMom said:
			
		

>



This is so cool!  I love the day/night comparison!!


----------



## banks37

And in all the times I have been to WDW, I never noticed that Walt also has a window on the Train Station until last October....It's hard to see in this picture, but it says Keeping Dreams on Track-Walter E. Disney-Chief Engineer

Disneygrl36

I took the steam train tour in December and the tour guide siad the window at the train station was new. So that's probably why you didn't see it before October.


----------



## LtlTee

WDW1st-timers said:
			
		

> Beautiful colours in the sky....wow....love it!!!



That was taken right after a thunderstorm.  The sky was just amazing.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Well thanks Banks37....now I know I wasn't as non-observant as I thought I might have been.


----------



## Dznefreek

Fire in the Sky.


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

LtlTee said:
			
		

> This is so cool!  I love the day/night comparison!!



Thanks!!


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## LtlTee

An Epcot shot...


----------



## kupperman

tci1212 said:
			
		

> Epcot anyone?



I want to run and jump on that bus right now!   It calls to me!


----------



## purplern




----------



## Disneygrl36

The beast waltzed me around.......It was awesome.


----------



## ryanmilla




----------



## VanHouten




----------



## jan&theboys

For some reason I've always liked this one...






Passing by Spaceship Earth from the monorail.


----------



## GF Girl

The Tree of Life


----------



## GF Girl

My DD having fun at Tony's Town Square


----------



## GF Girl

Us with Chip & Dale





Us w/ Mickey





Pluto





And Goofy


----------



## GF Girl

GF Pool


----------



## GF Girl

Donald


----------



## GF Girl

Devine


----------



## GF Girl

In Mexican Pavillion


----------



## GF Girl

It's A Small World


----------



## GF Girl

GF


----------



## CaseyJr

to put a photo in my post?  I have a great shot taken during the FLOWER & GARDEN FESTIVAL that I have to show!

(somewhat computer-challenged)


----------



## angey77

CaseyJr said:
			
		

> to put a photo in my post?  I have a great shot taken during the FLOWER & GARDEN FESTIVAL that I have to show!
> 
> (somewhat computer-challenged)



First, upload your picture online. If you don't have a site to do that with, you can upload to the Dis Photo Gallery.
Once your pic is uploaded, click on the picture on the site to bring it to its optimum size. Once that is open, right click on the photo and select "Properties." From there, you will see an "address/url." Copy this address. Come back to this thread and copy the url address between these two codes: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(have the address completely bump between the two codes with no spaces)
Hit preview and make sure it works. It should and you'll be all set.


----------



## CaseyJr

_Shreveport_ thanks you, _Baton Rouge_!  I'll see what happens!


----------



## angey77

CaseyJr said:
			
		

> _Shreveport_ thanks you, _Baton Rouge_!  I'll see what happens!



Good luck! 

I just got back from my first ever trip to DL! Here is my WDW favorite, DL edition, from Bug's Land.


----------



## StaceyA

angey77 said:
			
		

> First, upload your picture online. If you don't have a site to do that with, you can upload to the Dis Photo Gallery.
> Once your pic is uploaded, click on the picture on the site to bring it to its optimum size. Once that is open, right click on the photo and select "Properties." From there, you will see an "address/url." Copy this address. Come back to this thread and copy the url address between these two codes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (have the address completely bump between the two codes with no spaces)
> Hit preview and make sure it works. It should and you'll be all set.




You can also try Photobucket.com since the DIS makes you wait for approval before your pics can be uploaded and on Photobucket it is instant.


----------



## DisneyMom5

My future entertainer.  Here he is singin in the rain.  (He actually can do the running in a circle laying on the floor thing that Donald O'Connor does in the Make em laugh scene.  Keeps us entertained!    )


----------



## CaseyJr

YEA! (at least, I hope so...)
This is my "BUTTERFLY-NOSE" DS(10) "in costume" at the EPCOT FLOWER & GARDEN FESTIVAL in June.


----------



## angey77

CaseyJr said:
			
		

> YEA! (at least, I hope so...)
> This is my "BUTTERFLY-NOSE" DS(10) "in costume" at the EPCOT FLOWER & GARDEN FESTIVAL in June.



Great pic! Pretty funny.


----------



## Tinkerbellz

That's a great pic...Love the"costume"


----------



## Dznefreek

Not Disney, but a hidden Mickey on the Back to the Future Train at USF.


----------



## EpcotKilterFan




----------



## kimmar067

....this is the "Epcot" page....


----------



## Jotash

Me - in 1972!!


----------



## purplern




----------



## cindyfan

Jotash said:
			
		

> Me - in 1972!!


CUTE!!!!   
But where is the "30 years later" picture??


----------



## Disneygrl36

This animal had the most beautiful eyes....


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## Jotash

cindyfan said:
			
		

> CUTE!!!!
> But where is the "30 years later" picture??



I was the one taking the pictures by that time!   I was four in that picture.  Hope to get my DS (5), in the same position when we go in Oct.


----------



## party of 3

austinsmommy said:
			
		

>





ooooooh do i love that one!!!!! great pic of your boys with matching jackets!!!!


----------



## austinsmommy

thanks party of 3!!!


----------



## angey77

Early entry at DL Monday. Didn't take long after opening for those Tea Cups to fill up!


----------



## WDW1st-timers

angey77 said:
			
		

> Early entry at DL Monday. Didn't take long after opening for those Tea Cups to fill up!



Do the tea cups spin around???  Just wondering how dizzy I will get if they do.  Thanks.


----------



## Mickey Fanatic

The teacups do spin but you have control over how fast or how slow. So beware the people that you ride with.


----------



## sjams

Okay, I really want to post, but my dh said our files are too big.  So how do we ZIP and make it smaller?  Austinsmommy?  you have high resolution pics so how do you do it?   Or anyone else that takes the high resolution pics...

We really need "posting for dummies" here!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

sjams said:
			
		

> Okay, I really want to post, but my dh said our files are too big.  So how do we ZIP and make it smaller?  Austinsmommy?  you have high resolution pics so how do you do it?   Or anyone else that takes the high resolution pics...
> 
> We really need "posting for dummies" here!



You can post them to Photobucket http://www.photobucket.com  and they will automatically resize. Or you can select 50% of orginal, 25% etc.  I have HUGE files also with a high resolution.  

Here is my Epcot pic of the day.


EDITED: WOW! I am the first and last on this page


----------



## S. C.

Dznefreek said:
			
		

>


LOVE this pic of the castle.


----------



## S. C.




----------



## S. C.

Last ones out of MK!


----------



## LtlTee

View of the castle from the California Grill


----------



## Mykelogan

Here's my first entry to the thread... Aurora's Prince scares me in this one!!! hehe!!


----------



## S. C.

The middle window says   ROY E. DISNEY


----------



## ekmdisney

A blast from the past!


----------



## cindyfan

Jotash said:
			
		

> I was the one taking the pictures by that time!   I was four in that picture.  Hope to get my DS (5), in the same position when we go in Oct.


That would be awesome!!  But someone will have to take a picture of you and your DS so you can compare!!    
I would love to see it.


----------



## Jotash

cindyfan said:
			
		

> That would be awesome!!  But someone will have to take a picture of you and your DS so you can compare!!
> I would love to see it.




That's what DH is for!!


----------



## baby_becky716

S. C. said:
			
		

>




I love this picture. Is it ok if I put it on my site? You will get full credit for it.


----------



## ekmdisney

Another remeber when!


----------



## S. C.

baby_becky716 said:
			
		

> I love this picture. Is it ok if I put it on my site? You will get full credit for it.




 Thank You    yes feel free to use it.


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Jotash

Another oldie...Bicentenial Parade, Dec. 1976






You can see Donald peeking around the back of Goofy.


----------



## Disneygrl36




----------



## purplern




----------



## tci1212

A quiet day in MK


----------



## Mykelogan

Tower of Terror... don't be scared!!


----------



## tinknme

I would love to have a day like this in MK   When was this taken?




			
				tci1212 said:
			
		

> A quiet day in MK


----------



## tci1212

That was taken on May 25th 2005 at 12:20 pm.


----------



## gcoxua

I have a question. Earlier in this thread there was a link to a site where a photographer took some really awesome photos from the magic kingdom. I was wondering if anyone had that link. I can't seem to find it anymore. Thanks for the help.


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

I don't remember if I posted this one yet, but here it goes.


----------



## ricktib

MGM,  pre- big hat (1/90):


----------



## LtlTee

ricktib said:
			
		

> MGM,  pre- big hat (1/90):


That's so cool! I had forgotten what it looked like before!


----------



## Disneygrl36




----------



## tinkfan2005




----------



## GoofyGirlnPrincessV




----------



## purplern




----------



## ryanmilla




----------



## SplashLover93

Mykelogan said:
			
		

> Here's my first entry to the thread... Aurora's Prince scares me in this one!!! hehe!!


OMG!!!! i had him as prince charming on my last visit!!! he was supper sweet and nice and spent like 15 minutes looking through my autograph book


----------



## vascubaguy

ryanmilla said:
			
		

>



I hope you don't mind LOTS of company!!!


----------



## ryanmilla

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> I hope you don't mind LOTS of company!!!



The more the merrier   , besides I think    had enough tools in his shed. We can build additions if we need them.


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## DisneyRoys

EpcotKilterFan said:
			
		

>




Where is this at in Epcot??  I don't remember seeing this.  I had heard there was a hedge maze but I couldn't find it.


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

DisneyRoys said:
			
		

> Where is this at in Epcot??  I don't remember seeing this.  I had heard there was a hedge maze but I couldn't find it.



It is in France and it is a permanent fixture.  Sometimes you do not notice it because of it's height.

I got the picture on a good day 


Debbie


----------



## RoutemanDan

Halloween 2004_ "Moon over The Mountain " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## EpcotKilterFan




----------



## Mickey&Co

EpcotKilterFan said:
			
		

>



What is this a picture of?    

M&Co


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

It is the railroad village in Germany in Epcot.

Boy today must be stump the board day!  

Debbie


----------



## elastigirlfan

Here is one from Fantasmic from our trip this past July!!


----------



## jcemom

Here are my train village photos:


----------



## BeNJeNWaFFLe

austinsmommy said:
			
		

>



WOW!  The castle looks iridescent. Thats just really pretty.


----------



## scrapbookersdis

After riding Space Mountain on July 26th, we walked out to see a large group of people looking up at the sky.  Turning around (camera in hand, fortunately), we saw Space Shuttle Discovery launch right over the top of Space Mountain!  Everyone in Tomorrowland was clapping and cheering.  






In seconds, we could see it was safely into space.  Now anxiously awaiting its safe return!





Sharla
_A Scrapbooker's Guide to Walt Disney World_


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

scrapbookersdis said:
			
		

> After riding Space Mountain on July 26th, we walked out to see a large group of people looking up at the sky.  Turning around (camera in hand, fortunately), we saw Space Shuttle Discovery launch right over the top of Space Mountain!  Everyone in Tomorrowland was clapping and cheering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In seconds, we could see it was safely into space.  Now anxiously awaiting its safe return!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharla
> _A Scrapbooker's Guide to Walt Disney World_




Wow!  What a neat experience!!


----------



## DisneyMom5

EpcotKilterFan said:
			
		

> It is in France and it is a permanent fixture.  Sometimes you do not notice it because of it's height.
> 
> I got the picture on a good day
> 
> 
> Debbie



I thought there was a hedge maze in UK, back by the gazebo where the bands play.  Do I have them mixed up, or is there more than one, and if so, where is the France one?


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

There are some hedges in the back part of the UK.  But this one is the Fleuer de ???? (ok I can't spell this morning) design that is in the front of the France pavilion just as you are walking up.  To the right of the fountains.

Debbie


----------



## GF Girl




----------



## DisneyMom5

EpcotKilterFan said:
			
		

> There are some hedges in the back part of the UK.  But this one is the Fleuer de ???? (ok I can't spell this morning) design that is in the front of the France pavilion just as you are walking up.  To the right of the fountains.
> 
> Debbie


Cool, thanks!
My kids saw your picture and said they wanted to go there.  I would have gone to the wrong place!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Today is my anniversary so I am feeling a tad romantic & we used So This Is Love from Cinderella which she is singing here in our wedding.


----------



## purplern




----------



## angey77

My DH thought these guys have the greatest job in the world


----------



## ryanmilla




----------



## kelmac284

Hey Angey did you see Mickey climb the matterhorn while you were there?  I got it on video but no pictures.  That was pretty cool.  We just happened upon it while going to main street!!


----------



## angey77

kelmac284 said:
			
		

> Hey Angey did you see Mickey climb the matterhorn while you were there?  I got it on video but no pictures.  That was pretty cool.  We just happened upon it while going to main street!!



No! I always heard about it, but I never saw him do it. But we must have seen the climbers themselves about five times over a two-day period. I would have loved to see Mickey though!


----------



## kelmac284

yeah we saw the climbers too but one day we were walking out of adventrueland towards main street for the parade and happened to hear goofy talking to him.  We looked up and Goofy and Minnie were about halfway up on a ledge and Mickey was almost to the top.  We watched him for a bit but didn't see him get all the way to the top.  It was pretty neat.

It was also neat to see the regular climbers again.  I guess they used to do that back in the day when the park opened.  It was neat to see them doing it again!!


----------



## MickeyMouseGal

scrapbookersdis said:
			
		

> After riding Space Mountain on July 26th, we walked out to see a large group of people looking up at the sky.  Turning around (camera in hand, fortunately), we saw Space Shuttle Discovery launch right over the top of Space Mountain!  Everyone in Tomorrowland was clapping and cheering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In seconds, we could see it was safely into space.  Now anxiously awaiting its safe return!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharla
> _A Scrapbooker's Guide to Walt Disney World_



Wow!  That gave me chills!  What an awesome thing to see!


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## dumby

austinmommy you picture looks like a professional one.  You boy is so cute.


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## party of 3

austinsmommy said:
			
		

>





austinsmommy,
     i am so jealous! you always have the greatest pics of your kids. i especially love this one!!! what a background.
thanks for sharing


----------



## DisneyDame

Here's one in front of the World of Disney store at DTD back in February...


----------



## SplashLover93

a pic of me and wendy in adventureland me and my dad were walking by and we stopped to see if it was actually her and it was! no one was around so she came up to us and talked to me and my dad and my bro who was shy but i was always remember her asking me if ive seen tinkerbell! i was like no and she was telling me all this stuff about her and peter. It was one of my best memories with a character she spent about 10 mintues with us! anyway here is the pic
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 she was soooo pretty! she even talked with a british accent which was awesome!


----------



## DisneyDame

I've fallen behind so I'm going to post a couple more...

King Triton in the old 20,000 Leagues lagoon...






The sun shining down on Walt & Mickey...


----------



## Jennifer48

I've only been to Disney twice and I have yet to see "One Man's Dream."  I am planning on seeing it in October.  I've read such good things about it.  Thanks for the picture!


----------



## Jotash

Christmas Eve, 2003.


----------



## elastigirlfan

Mickey in the AK parade...


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Elastigirlfan this is for you


----------



## austinsmommy

dumby and party of 3...thanks so much for the compliments!!!! I LOVE to take pictures of my kids!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## faecrafter




----------



## ekmdisney

EPCOT 1998


----------



## PixieDust32

HI!!

Here a couple on ours from last week.

LOL!! DD loves Test Track! Can you tell?


----------



## Sinclare

It was our last night before heading home and look who turned up as were were leaving to say bye and thanks for comming!


----------



## elastigirlfan

EpcotKilterFan said:
			
		

> Elastigirlfan this is for you




Oooohhhh!!! I love it.  I was so disappointed that we didn't get to see the Incredibles on our trip last month.  Awesome pic!!


----------



## elastigirlfan




----------



## purplern




----------



## jan&theboys

Setting the boys straight...






...Dale taking care of DS and friend at Liberty Tree Tavern.


----------



## austinsmommy

My DS trying to pick the jewels out of the walkway in Adventureland..LOL!!!


----------



## elastigirlfan

Double decker bus full of characters at Epcot....


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

From Splash Mountain


----------



## ricktib

From 4/91:


----------



## DisneyDame

A couple of Epcot pic's.

Italy, near and far...


----------



## DisneyDame




----------



## slo




----------



## deedeew80

ricktib said:
			
		

> From 4/91:




I remember those Ninja Turtles!!     I have several pics of them from a previous trip years back!


----------



## tinkerbellmom31

Just got back Sat. and took about 300 pictures so I have alot to share   .


----------



## tinkerbellmom31

Our Goofy group of 18.


----------



## deedeew80

tinkerbellmom31 said:
			
		

> Just got back Sat. and took about 300 pictures so I have alot to share   .




tinkerbellmom31....I can't see your pics.  They are coming up as red x's.  I right click on it & click show picture but it still doesn't work


----------



## tinkerbellmom31

deedeew80 said:
			
		

> tinkerbellmom31....I can't see your pics.  They are coming up as red x's.  I right click on it & click show picture but it still doesn't work


It came up in your reply for me. I don't know why it does that. I see red x's for some peoples too. I hate that.


----------



## deedeew80

tinkerbellmom31 said:
			
		

> It came up in your reply for me. I don't know why it does that. I see red x's for some peoples too. I hate that.



I hate that too.    Oh well, guess there's nothing we can do about it.  Hope you had a great trip.  I leave in 18 days!!!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

tinkerbellmom31 said:
			
		

> It came up in your reply for me. I don't know why it does that. I see red x's for some peoples too. I hate that.



The photo is hosted on webshots, and they do not allow linking of pictures, so that is why there are red x's

You need to post it to photobucket or imagestation or similar.  

Debbie


----------



## tinkerbellmom31

Does anyone see it? I have used my webshots before without problems


----------



## DisneyMom5

tinkerbellmom31 said:
			
		

> Does anyone see it? I have used my webshots before without problems


Only if I right click on the red x, click on "properties", copy the url, and paste it to my address bar.  Then I can see it in both the new window, and when I hit back I can see it in the post.  But only as long as I am on the site this time, when I come back, I can't see it at all.
(and for some reason now I can't see the smilies that are dogs and paw print?)


----------



## elastigirlfan

We were so excited to find the Beast & Belle together on our trip last month...Here is my two daughter's with the Beast & Belle in France.


----------



## angey77

During Flower & Garden Festival


----------



## purplern




----------



## LtlTee

Here are a couple from AK this past May:


----------



## HowDoYouDo?

This was from Sept. 2004 - It's not tough to get a good show of the Castle!


----------



## ekmdisney




----------



## ShuisFan584

Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## disneyaggie

Wow ShuisFan584 . . . how did you get such a great inside picture of the Pirates of the Caribbean? Did you sneak in a flash or is there a particular setting you used on your camera? Do tell!


----------



## ShuisFan584

I honestly don't remember, lol!  This picture was taken 4 years ago using my dad's digital camera.  I just happened to be looking at old pictures since I'm going again in a week, and I liked some of the pictures I found from inside the rides.  This was around the time we first got the camera, so we probably didn't use any specific settings, probably just the flash.


----------



## DisneyDame




----------



## faecrafter




----------



## Stitch Inside

....... Knucklehead           ....................              String Bean   ...........   DW & Bo Bo


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## Stitch Inside




----------



## purplern




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## elastigirlfan




----------



## ekmdisney




----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## Jotash

DH, then DBF, sneaking up on a wolf.


----------



## tinkerbellmom31




----------



## tinkerbellmom31

My 2 DD's (tall one in the blue and the little curly girl in pink stripe shirt and pink shorts) and my nephew (purple shirt) in the FOTLK.


----------



## tinkerbellmom31

Our goofy group of 18.


----------



## purplern




----------



## EpcotBill

Perfect weather at The Studios in January.


----------



## Stitch Inside

Everybody sing!


----------



## PixieDust32




----------



## PixieDust32




----------



## tinkerbellmom31




----------



## WDW1st-timers

tinkerbellmom31 said:
			
		

>





could you tell me please what the green mix drink is called?  It looks so good.


----------



## PixieDust32




----------



## ekmdisney




----------



## RoutemanDan

The Donald


----------



## Mykelogan

This first picture is of the Thumper Topiary outside of the walkway to Le Cellier...





This picture was taken moments later on the lawn behind the Bambi cast topiaries! We decided he was Thumper coming to check his likeness.





A few min later while waiting to go in Le Cellier I noticed some floral bushes moving and upon closer inspection I saw three other rabbits running around! LOL! They came right up to me too, no fear of people. (I of course did not touch them.)

Hot fun in the summertime! 
Mike


----------



## tinkerbellmom31

WDW1st-timers said:
			
		

> could you tell me please what the green mix drink is called?  It looks so good.


Thats a Blue Lagoon at Planet Hollywood. Good stuff !


----------



## DisneyDame

Is this room actually stretching?...or is it your imagination...






Living with the Land






This was taken while going through the line for Kali River Rapids at AK


----------



## ekmdisney

Hey! I have that picture as well!


----------



## Yellow_Stitch

I love the scenery at Animal Kingdom


----------



## DisneyDame

I don't make a habit of photographing restrooms, but this one was very cool, so I just couldn't resist....it's the ladies room at the Rainforest Cafe at Downtown Disney.


----------



## PixieDust32




----------



## disneyfreakjackie

LOVE this show!!


----------



## disneyfreakjackie

elastigirlfan said:
			
		

>



WOW!!!  GORGEOUS!!!!  What a photographer/camera!!!


----------



## party of 3

disneyfreakjackie said:
			
		

> LOVE this show!!




me too!!!!! it's my favorite. dh actually took me to see the broadway show as well. i just love the beast!!!!!!


----------



## keagansmom

Love everyone's photo's.   Thanks for sharing.  I'll share some of mine when I get this whole photo thing to work.


----------



## purplern




----------



## Jotash

Yeah, mom.  It's the castle.  But look...ducks!!


----------



## keagansmom

Hope this works-- This is at AK




http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a309/benintendi/IMG_0810.jpg


----------



## disgram

pixiedust32...the picture of your daughter(?) shook me a little!! She looks alot like Alice, and she looks ALOT like my granddaughter!! Love the stance!!


----------



## DisneyDame

In line for Kilamangaro Safari






Walt's private plane, featured in the backlot tour back in 2002


----------



## Mickey Fanatic

Looking throught this thread I realized something! 

Other people out there seem to take as many pictures as I do and of things that others would think weird!   

I always come back with rolls and rolls of film.   

I think my family is getting sick of sitting through them all.


----------



## Mykelogan

Everything Pop!


----------



## wizzytoon

he wouldn't let go


----------



## Mykelogan

Very cute pic Wizzytoon! hehe


----------



## PixieDust32

disgram said:
			
		

> pixiedust32...the picture of your daughter(?) shook me a little!! She looks alot like Alice, and she looks ALOT like my granddaughter!! Love the stance!!




Yes, she is my DD8.

Lots of CM and people told us that, she was standing watching the parade, and the characters come to her and hug her, she was SO happy.
Really? How old is your GDD?

Thanks


----------



## PixieDust32

Mickey Fanatic said:
			
		

> Looking throught this thread I realized something!
> 
> Other people out there seem to take as many pictures as I do and of things that others would think weird!
> 
> I always come back with rolls and rolls of film.
> 
> I think my family is getting sick of sitting through them all.




LOL!!! You're right! Others think is weird because they aren't Disney Lovers like us! They wouldn't never understand.

I'd taked so many pics, i lost count.


----------



## PixieDust32




----------



## elastigirlfan

disneyfreakjackie said:
			
		

> WOW!!!  GORGEOUS!!!!  What a photographer/camera!!!




Thank you!!!


----------



## disneyfreakjackie




----------



## Yellow_Stitch




----------



## Yellow_Stitch

This lizard-woman came over at DS and he sure didn't want her that close, and his reaction startled her I guess.


----------



## sleepyone

*Look at the ducks!*


----------



## PixieDust32




----------



## sleepyone

PixieDust32 said:
			
		

>


OOOooooo, Aaaaaahhhhhhh!  How did you get that picture; what settings did you use on your camera?  I like how the reflection on the water looks like glitter.  Pretty, pretty!


----------



## Stitch Inside




----------



## PixieDust32

sleepyone said:
			
		

> OOOooooo, Aaaaaahhhhhhh!  How did you get that picture; what settings did you use on your camera?  I like how the reflection on the water looks like glitter.  Pretty, pretty!




Thank You! Glad you like it.
OK, I used my 35mm Nikon N65 on auto and auto focus, i took about 4 diff shots, and i just wait until the fireworks get brighter to shoot, bcs the camera will focus better and it wont flash. Also the area from where we were it was perfect, no trees. THe reflection on the water is like pixie dust.


----------



## PixieDust32

Another from Illuminations 8-1-05


----------



## angey77

I miss him in WDW, but it was nice to see him again in DCA.


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## RoutemanDan

Castle Shot


----------



## Sinclare

Here is mine for the day.  The elusive DeVine


----------



## angey77




----------



## purplern




----------



## jfap

austinsmommy said:
			
		

>




I love this shot.

Do you mind if I ask what kind of camera you have???

Thanks, Janet


----------



## keagansmom

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a309/benintendi/IMG_0936.jpg




This is from Epcot this past May.


----------



## keagansmom

My DS at AK.  This was his impression of a dinosaur.


----------



## austinsmommy

jfap~ Thanks for the compliment!! I have the Olympus C-770 Ultra Zoom and I love it!!


----------



## elastigirlfan

King Triton in Spectro....


----------



## ekmdisney

A blast from the past!


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## disneyjunkie

My son in Epcot with Stitch.


----------



## sleepyone

disneyjunkie said:
			
		

> My son in Epcot with Stitch.


awww, I can't see it.


----------



## DisneyDame

Walt's office in One Man's Dream at MGM





Waiting for Impressions de France


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## MistyD

This was taken at Epcot in April 2004 during the flower festival.


----------



## MistyD

DH and I at MK on our Disneymoon, April 2004


----------



## MistyD

One last pic for the evening!  DH (Crow11AD) at MK after a stop at the Main Street Bakery!  Yummm! (DH "advised" me that I had his screen name incorrect...so for the record he is Crow11AD...lol)







I am so excited I finally got some pics posted!


----------



## heaven2dc

Dznefreek said:
			
		

>



This pic is too cool!!!  Am going to use it for my computer background - is that okay?


----------



## crow11ad

MistyD said:
			
		

> One last pic for the evening!  DH (Crow11) at MK after a stop at the Main Street Bakery!  Yummm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited I finally got some pics posted!



Ahhh that was a yummy rice crispy treat. Even though my DW mistyped my user name. I still lover her....  
  Just wait until I get things started....


----------



## PixieDust32




----------



## PixieDust32




----------



## PixieDust32




----------



## Sinclare

Alice took a liking to him...


----------



## keagansmom

My two guys goofin' around at AK


----------



## elastigirlfan




----------



## purplern




----------



## ricktib

This is from 4/91 taken from the USA pavillion.  Notice a few things missing?


----------



## ReneeDisney

This is a great thread!  Thanks for all the pictures.. what a great afternoon break!!!


----------



## disneymom727

my son playing with the ducks at the playground in Mickeys Toontown.


----------



## jcemom

My DD liked those Toontown ducks also...


----------



## WickedWench

Yellow_Stitch said:
			
		

> This lizard-woman came over at DS and he sure didn't want her that close, and his reaction startled her I guess.



That's a scary costume! I'd be afraid of a her too!


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## austinsmommy

The Fairy Godmother in Mickeys Very Merry Christmas Parade...


----------



## Sinclare

Burried in the Boneyard...


----------



## party of 3

PixieDust32 said:
			
		

>




i love this one too!!!!! what a great shot!


----------



## keagansmom

i love this thread!  Everyone takes such amazing photo's and it's fun to see the different perspectives.  Here's mine of the Astro Orbitor.


----------



## Disneygrl36

I am still having trouble with dis board photopost site....so no pics from me.  But I am still loving looking at everyone else's.


----------



## GoofyGirlnPrincessV




----------



## keagansmom

I noticed that the dis boards photo site was down for me also.  Does someone know what's going on?      Anyway, I'm gonna' break the one photo a day rule, but this isn't a photo of Disney World, it's from California Adventure at Disneyland.


----------



## disneymom727

Here's mine for today.  My son in a not so magical meeting.


----------



## angey77

disneymom727 said:
			
		

> Here's mine for today.  My son in a not so magical meeting.



LOL! Love the spectrum of expressions on all.


----------



## donaldbuzz&minnie

Our grandson's first few minutes of his first visit to WDW.  He's feeling the magic!  

(Oops - I've got to figure out how to post this!)


----------



## elastigirlfan

from Fantasmic...


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

Festival of the Lion King


----------



## purplern




----------



## savs

We just returned from California and I thought you might like to see what we found while walking down Hollywood Blvd........Walt and Mickey's stars


----------



## S. C.




----------



## Luvmyfam3

I have had a totally crappy week so far!  And, even though I'm not even going back to Disney until May 2006, I decided to come to this website to brighten my days.  Well, this thread has definitely done that!!  Thank you to everyone for sharing the beautiful, the funny, and the touching moments of your Disney vacations!!  My contribution is in my signature...Thanks again!!

Kim


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Dznefreek

Shot this today . .


----------



## crow11ad

We should all have one of these


----------



## crow11ad

Remember to ask for ketchup and a large coke...


----------



## crow11ad

Our first night on our December trip as we pulled into FW to go to HDDR.


----------



## crow11ad

In case of a fire....


----------



## crow11ad

Dznefreek said:
			
		

> Shot this today . .




now that's cool


----------



## crow11ad

Sometimes you have to wake up early...


----------



## crow11ad

Can you find Nemo...


----------



## party of 3

crow11ad said:
			
		

> We should all have one of these





LOVE THAT SHOT!!!!!


----------



## Dznefreek

The Old West . . .


----------



## purplern

Dznefreek said:
			
		

> The Old West . . .




Very Cool!!!!!!


----------



## disneymom727

Here is another of my son's "not so magical" meetings.  This time with Goofy at AK.


----------



## psar




----------



## purplern




----------



## keagansmom

Sorry this is a little blurry-- had to scan this one in (long story). This is on the family Magic Tour that we took in April.  I just love the look of pure delight on my sons face as he skips with Peter Pan.  Best memory yet!


----------



## Dznefreek

My latest castle shot . . .


----------



## Disneygrl36

DTD-The World of Disney


----------



## ktflisa

That Castle photo is AWESOME!!!  

Here's one I took at Epcot that I've blown up and have on my wall at work. (I cropped it up a bit before I blew it up, this is the original)  We were across the park, and I noticed what a great photo op it would be when a monorail would go by... so we waited for the monorail and SNAP! 
59 more days!!


----------



## wkrider

Hope you don't mind....I am using these photo for my computer wallpaper.


----------



## wkrider

Dznefreek said:
			
		

> The Old West . . .




Guess I should show the photo that I am using


----------



## Carrie772

purplern said:
			
		

>


Where?  Looks lovely!


----------



## milmore104

keagansmom said:
			
		

> Sorry this is a little blurry-- had to scan this one in (long story). This is on the family Magic Tour that we took in April.  I just love the look of pure delight on my sons face as he skips with Peter Pan.  Best memory yet!



I just have to thank you for this photo. My DD is in LOVE w/ Peter Pan. She is currentely "passed out" on the floor w/ joy from seeing the "real" Peter. Thank You. She can't wait to see him!


----------



## elastigirlfan

I took this while on Dumbo...


----------



## crow11ad

purplern said:
			
		

>




I cannot wait for this again in October. This is when you know your about to get a lot of pixie dust spread all over you. Great pic...


----------



## savs

Disneyland:  Walt's apartment above the firehouse.  if you look closely you can see the light on in the window.


----------



## Yellow_Stitch




----------



## Yellow_Stitch

This is DS5 gettting down with his bad self in a Moroccan shop.


----------



## crow11ad

Our leave the legacy tile..


----------



## crow11ad

DW first and last time to ride Mission Space. See how happy she is before getting on the ride....


----------



## purplern

Carrie772 said:
			
		

> Where?  Looks lovely!



Riverboat dock as we are leaving the dock.


----------



## Dznefreek

Can's Best Friend.






Remote can and operator in TL.


----------



## Mermaid02

Dznefreek said:
			
		

>



I LOVE  this picture!! Do you mind if I make it my wallpaper??


----------



## isanda

DS riding his fave ride with his fave character!!!


----------



## daisylove

Dznefreek said:
			
		

> Can's Best Friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remote can and operator in TL.



Oh how funny. I am pretty sure that the best friend is one of my students last year. He does characters as well.


----------



## austinsmommy

My son wearing his favorite character on his head...


----------



## EpcotKilterFan




----------



## SyracuseWolvrine




----------



## cindyfan

austinsmommy said:
			
		

> My son wearing his favorite character on his head...


     
Love it!!!!


----------



## funhouse8

[/IMG]


----------



## Disneygrl36

Disney Mania show....


----------



## smilie

isanda said:
			
		

> DS riding his fave ride with his fave character!!!


That picture is absolutely precious.


----------



## keagansmom

My handsome and amazing husband playing the drums at AK (yes I'm bragging about him, but he deserve's it!)


----------



## purplern




----------



## elastigirlfan




----------



## kathymc

me and DH at CA


----------



## nutsforgolf

How do you get to ride with Goofy?  My daughter would love that!


----------



## Luvmyfam3




----------



## savs

Very jealous, this was still closed when we were just there.  I would have loved to ride this   



			
				funhouse8 said:
			
		

> [/IMG]


----------



## savs

California Adventure: The Hollywood Pictures Backlot


----------



## isanda

DS being Junior Chef of the Day at Boma...he was so proud


----------



## PixieDust32




----------



## PixieDust32




----------



## Yellow_Stitch

My son was yelling, "Don't take it's picture, it will sting you!"


----------



## psar




----------



## party of 3

Yellow_Stitch said:
			
		

> My son was yelling, "Don't take it's picture, it will sting you!"





what a beautiful pic. very clear. what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## PixieDust32




----------



## eeyore45

too cute!


----------



## campinggal

I love seeing all your pics!  Finally have time to add a few of my own...


----------



## campinggal

Saw these guys perform for the first time in May- amazing!


----------



## Yellow_Stitch

*Party of 3*, I have a Sony Cybershot p100 5.1 Mp. I was really pleased with it this last trip.


----------



## Yellow_Stitch




----------



## mhingher




----------



## keagansmom

here's another one from AK.  Just love all those little peaceful spots where you can stop and relax there.  Kind of a nice rest between all the other parks.  Have a good day!


----------



## purplern




----------



## Maloy

DD Wearing the 3D glasses from "Its a Bugs Life"


----------



## Maloy




----------



## Maloy

Rainbow while waiting for "Fantasmic"


----------



## Maloy




----------



## Disneygrl36

In the emporium....


----------



## S. C.

Middle window says Roy  Disney.


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

A look from the future.


----------



## elastigirlfan




----------



## crow11ad

I didn't post yesterday, so I am posting for yesterday and today...






Even Pluto loves the food at LTT or DW....down boy..   






You gotta love the pool at Movies....






Even Goofy can be a goalie...


----------



## crow11ad

Yellow_Stitch said:
			
		

>




When did they put Tink up? I hope it will be there in Oct. DW loves Tink...


----------



## poohangel

I may be wrong, but it is probably from the flower festival


----------



## S. C.




----------



## purplern




----------



## psar




----------



## Boston Tea Party

I hope Disneyland is OK.


----------



## Disneygrl36




----------



## keagansmom

Here is my DS and DH at Epcot.


----------



## nhdisnut




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## crow11ad

Dznefreek said:
			
		

>




DW really like that fountain.


----------



## undertheseas

DzneFreak thanks for posting that picture!  I wanted to look for it this trip and now I know what everyone means about the crown!


----------



## Disneygrl36




----------



## purplern




----------



## wkrider

From the Animal Kingdom...this was taken during the private safari early in the morning, so he was up and moving around.


----------



## crow11ad

Funny thing is that we have yet to see this. We will on this trip..


----------



## angey77

crow11ad said:
			
		

> Funny thing is that we have yet to see this. We will on this trip..



Don't waste your time.   
Just kidding, a lot of people do like it.


----------



## littlelaura

when taking pics of spectromagic do they come out better if you dont/do use a flash.


----------



## littlelaura

funhouse8 said:
			
		

> [/IMG]



ok not wanting to look silly, but what / where is this


----------



## Disneygrl36

WOW Wkrider that is an awesome pic of that old lazy lion.  
Littlelaur---that is California screamin'-a rollercoaster at Disney's California Adventure in Anaheim, CA


----------



## savs

littlelaura said:
			
		

> ok not wanting to look silly, but what / where is this




California Adventure.............In California (Disneylands other park)


----------



## savs

crow11ad said:
			
		

> You gotta love the pool at Sports....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Goofy can be a goalie...



Just to clarify this, this is the pool at "All Star Movies" The Mighty Ducks Pool

The Sports Pools are Surfs Up and Baseball


----------



## IndyJammer

These are awesome - Keep'em coming!


----------



## nhdisnut

The opening ceremony at Epcot this past April.


----------



## austinsmommy

My 16 mth old DD at the Liberty Tree Tavern...


----------



## PixieDust32

HI

Don't know if i had posted this one.






One from Yesterday


----------



## PixieDust32

One from Today!


----------



## Sinclare

Who needs a line?


----------



## Disneygrl36

The Main Street Electrical Parade


----------



## keagansmom

My guys at the 50's Primetime  cafe.   Notice what's on the TV and then look at my son (who at times is my very own real version of Dennis)


----------



## purplern




----------



## savs

While walking in California Adventure my 1 year old saw that dad had a Mickey bar and thought he could reach it from his stroller   







This is him after getting his 1st taste of a Mickey bar


----------



## nhdisnut




----------



## EpcotKilterFan

I can not even begin to tell you how long it took to get this pic


----------



## tci1212

Ferry on the way to Magic Kingdom


----------



## Disneygrl36

Flamingoes on Discovery Island


----------



## keagansmom




----------



## purplern




----------



## Luvmyfam3

PUMBA!!!




TIMON!!!


----------



## jjohnson




----------



## crow11ad

I didn't post yesterday so here is for for then and one for today...






At the Osborne lights....






Even Cpt. Hook doesn't want to be bothered...


----------



## elastigirlfan




----------



## nhdisnut




----------



## EpcotKilterFan




----------



## keagansmom

My son's favorite ride at Disneyland -- Mulhulland Madness!  We rode it at least 20 times!    Finally my husband and I started taking turns riding with him.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Having afternoon tea at the Grand Floridian.


----------



## Luvmyfam3




----------



## purplern




----------



## angey77

Brace yourself for 10 minutes of repititive singing!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan




----------



## purplern

EpcotKilterFan said:
			
		

>




Very nice!


----------



## elastigirlfan




----------



## keagansmom




----------



## Luvmyfam3




----------



## purplern




----------



## Disneygrl36

I love the effect that happened when taking this picture.


----------



## Gooofy-Blade

BUMP.............did the picture of this last guy kill this thread?     
I hope not.......keep it going!


----------



## WDW1st-timers

I want to add all my pictures when we get back towards the end of september.... so yes this thread has to keep going.


----------



## adisneylife4me

I'd love to post a couple of pics.  Can anyone tell me how to do it?  Thank you!


----------



## adisneylife4me

OK. . . I think I figured out how to post pics.  Here goes. . . 

My two sons with one of their favorite characters.  As you can see, my DS on the right can barely contain himself!


----------



## poohangel

adisneylife4me said:
			
		

> OK. . . I think I figured out how to post pics.  Here goes. . .
> 
> My two sons with one of their favorite characters.  As you can see, my DS on the right can barely contain himself!



that is a great pic. They look sooo excited.


----------



## keagansmom

Please keep this thread going!  I'm going to aout of town this week and I can't wait to come back and see everyone's photo's.  It's so much fun to look through everyone's photo's!  Here's my last contribution until I return.  It's my DH being silly at Living Seas.


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## purplern




----------



## Dznefreek

Sleeping Buzz . . .


----------



## Disneygrl36

At Animal Kingdom....


----------



## EpcotKilterFan




----------



## adisneylife4me

DS at MGM!


----------



## nhdisnut

I have a neat program that can stitch together photos to form a panorama.  Here's FW at Epcot...


----------



## Yellow_Stitch




----------



## Disney5Mom

This one is from the Boat.
[


----------



## adisneylife4me

EpcotKilterFan said:
			
		

>


I love this house.  I must have walked by it 5 times before I noticed the roof.  Nice pic!


----------



## Yellow_Stitch




----------



## SharBear4

Where exactly is that "house" with the flowers on the roof?  I don't remember ever seeing it!


----------



## waughzee

Purplern, is there any way you can make your photos smaller?  They never load right for me.


----------



## TwoOldPoohs

They're so much fun to watch!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

SharBear4 said:
			
		

> Where exactly is that "house" with the flowers on the roof?  I don't remember ever seeing it!



It is in Norway.  On top of the building that sells Rice Cream   

Debbie


----------



## purplern




----------



## KIRSTIN'S MOMMY

DD getting ready for the Pirate Cruise:


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

KIRSTIN'S MOMMY said:
			
		

> DD getting ready for the Pirate Cruise:



That's adorable!  I love her "Pirate pose"


----------



## Disneygrl36

Only 33 days until we leave for our Oct trip.  I'm getting excited so I think I'll post some MNSSHP pics.


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

This is a collage I made from our trip to DL a couple years ago.


----------



## Kerlynne

Very creative Kelli! Love it!


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

Kerlynne said:
			
		

> Very creative Kelli! Love it!



Thank you!


----------



## sk8belle

This is the view from the balcony of BWV 4034:


----------



## Disneygrl36

32 days...........more Halloween stuff.


----------



## purplern




----------



## Luvmyfam3




----------



## crow11ad

I didn't post this weekend, so here is a few pics...


----------



## funhouse8

I just love to look at everyones pictures. They are all great! Heres one from the gift shop in DCA


----------



## KIRSTIN'S MOMMY

Here's a not so good one of Illuminations:


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

Brothers on The Barnstormer at Goofy's Wiseacre Farm:


----------



## Steamboat Marti

[/QUOTE]


What year did you take this picture?? That's my friend Brian on the right... I think... but they all kinda look alike!!


----------



## Steamboat Marti

MinnieMouseMom said:
			
		

> This is a collage I made from our trip to DL a couple years ago.




That would make a great t-shirt!!


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

Steamboat Marti said:
			
		

> That would make a great t-shirt!!



LOL  I could try to take my munchkins, husband, me and SIL out for you.


----------



## Steamboat Marti

MinnieMouseMom said:
			
		

> LOL  I could try to take my munchkins, husband, me and SIL out for you.



I've never been west of New York -- so I guess I should wait until I actually CAN go to California!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tink215

This was my Little Princess on her second Birthday!!!


----------



## adisneylife4me

My DS and two of his favorite pirates!


----------



## sk8belle

From EPCOT's Flower and Garden Show this year:


----------



## Disneygrl36

31 days......       
Cindy's coach at MNSSHP


----------



## purplern




----------



## Luvmyfam3




----------



## BostonTink85

Just got back yesterday......let's see if I can get this picture thing down.






Wishes from the beach at Poly, lemme know if you guys can see it?


----------



## dcg0317

DS and I just got back Monday morning from 12 days of Magic, had a great time and took looks of pictures. So here is one from AK taken on Monday 22.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Wow, just saw that I just made my 500th post.


----------



## sk8belle

I have to get my photos from the rest of parks loaded on to Photobucket.  In the meantime, here's another EPCOT photo from this year's Flower and Garden Festival:


----------



## purplern




----------



## crow11ad

purplern said:
			
		

>




Where in AK is this? I don't remember this, so is it new?


----------



## Luvmyfam3




----------



## purplern

crow11ad said:
			
		

> Where in AK is this? I don't remember this, so is it new?




On the way over to Camp Mickey Minnie


----------



## Dznefreek

Ignore. . .


----------



## SplashLover93

an awesome pick my dad took of frontierland had to share   he took a pic of almost everything so it got kinda anoying but they came out great


----------



## dcg0317

Here's one of USA building.


----------



## newchic99




----------



## funhouse8

[/IMG]


----------



## Gooofy-Blade

BUMP!  Gotta keep my fix going...only 3 days left before trip!


----------



## Disneygrl36

So ready for this........29 days until Food & Wine Festival.


----------



## purplern




----------



## sk8belle

Italy in EPCOT:


----------



## Disney's Fab 4

This is a great thread!!! The pix are adorable!!!!


----------



## Luvmyfam3

Dorky butthead!!  (ex-boyfriend)


----------



## ShuisFan584

One of our few good pictures:


----------



## dcg0317

Looking towards The Living Seas from bridge.


----------



## funhouse8

Here is one of me and my kids taken in 1993. My oldest is now 22yrs old and the baby will be 15 next month. Where did the time go?  





[/IMG


----------



## SplashLover93

my poor brother! i forgot we had this pic of him when he fell asleep!


----------



## Luvmyfam3




----------



## Disneygrl36

This was back in February.  They were working on decorating the castle for the happiest celebration, but it was just in the beginning stages.


----------



## ShuisFan584

Imagination pavilion:


----------



## purplern




----------



## dcg0317

AK Lion King show


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## nicdanh

Enjoy!


----------



## Dznefreek

Aiming for Mars. . .


----------



## Disneygrl36

Stars & Motor Cars Parade at MGM


----------



## purplern




----------



## dcg0317




----------



## ShuisFan584

Liberty Square Riverboat with Haunted Mansion in the background:


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## purplern




----------



## wkrider

purplern said:
			
		

>



Just in case you did not know...this island is a hiden mickey...next time you are on the safari look closely and you can see mickey.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Never mind.


----------



## MickeyMouseGal

Here is the Haunted Mansion with storm clouds in the background!


----------



## MickeyMouseGal

Another castle picture:


----------



## MickeyMouseGal

Adventureland:


----------



## dcg0317

Japan


----------



## ShuisFan584

The Land at night:


----------



## Disneygrl36

My other pic was showing up on my screen funny.
Let's try another Cinderella's Surprise Celebration pic.


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## purplern




----------



## purplern

wkrider said:
			
		

> Just in case you did not know...this island is a hiden mickey...next time you are on the safari look closely and you can see mickey.




Cool!! I will have to check it out!


----------



## Disneygrl36

I just love the neat topiaries scattered around WDW.


----------



## dcg0317

POC


----------



## MickeyMouseGal

dcg0317 said:
			
		

> POC




Awesome pic!  How did you get it?  Every time I tried to take a no flash pic in POC, I ended up with a blur.


----------



## dcg0317

MickeyMouseGal said:
			
		

> Awesome pic!  How did you get it?  Every time I tried to take a no flash pic in POC, I ended up with a blur.


A fast lens, and high ISO setting and a steady hand with some luck. I have more and will post latter.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Mini golf anyone???


----------



## dcg0317




----------



## ShuisFan584

Tower of Terror in the mid afternoon on Saturday August 20.  Look at how not crowded it looks!


----------



## purplern




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Texan Mouseketeer

Okay, it's not in a park technically and it's in my signature, but I finally figured out how to do this, so I wanted to show it off!!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Such tourists.....me & Pleakley


----------



## Luvmyfam3




----------



## purplern




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## purplern

Dznefreek said:
			
		

>




VERY NICE!!!


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## dcg0317

Dznefreek said:
			
		

>


Beautiful shoot, thanks for sharing. I ever time I've been there these guys a just sleeping.


----------



## dcg0317

Minnie and Mickey on bus at Epcot


----------



## funhouse8

here is a old one. 






[/IMG]

Can you see my kids in the picture?


----------



## purplern




----------



## Luvmyfam3




----------



## crow11ad

Hey Purplepen great pics. But I have to ask, how come you don't resize your pics?


----------



## purplern

crow11ad said:
			
		

> Hey Purplepen great pics. But I have to ask, how come you don't resize your pics?



Thanks I do resize that one I resized at 75%


----------



## purplern

crow11ad said:
			
		

> Hey Purplepen great pics. But I have to ask, how come you don't resize your pics?



 At 50% they are even bigger.


----------



## crow11ad

Ahh ok. Just a suggestion...try and resize them again...sometimes on larger photos it may take 2 or 3 times...At least that is what I have been noticing...


----------



## purplern

crow11ad said:
			
		

> Ahh ok. Just a suggestion...try and resize them again...sometimes on larger photos it may take 2 or 3 times...At least that is what I have been noticing...



OK Thanks!


----------



## funhouse8

How can I make my picture bigger?  Can anyone help me.


----------



## vascubaguy

Resizing images is handled differently depending on what editing software you are using.  One mistake I have seen people make is that when they change the "VIEW size" they think it changes the picture, but it doesn't.  That's just a zoom-type feature.

To shrink an image make sure you actually select an option that is a physical image resize.  In some programs you can select a percentage, but you'll want to watch the pixel size.  For shrinking, you should try and get the width of the image down to at least 550 pixels.  Just make sure you have it set so that it will automatically adjust the height to maintain the proportions.

As for enlarging pictures, this can be problematic.  If the image is small but has a high resolution, then blowing it up shouldn't be a problem.  But if you have a small image with a 72 resolution, when you blow it up it's going to look bad.  But to do the enlargement, you would do the same as above, but in the reverse.

HTH


----------



## Dznefreek

Inside Mexico:


----------



## Disneygrl36

In honor of the 50th celebration taking place at Disneyland I thought I would post some Disneyland pictures over the next few days.....I have only gotten to go to Disneyland once & I know I was always wondering what it looked like & how it compared to WDW which I have visited numerous times.  I can't wait to go back some day soon.


----------



## safaulk

Here's my all-time favorite pic


----------



## safaulk

I couldn't resist.  I had to post another one.....


----------



## cindyfan

safaulk said:
			
		

> I couldn't resist.  I had to post another one.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles


Where was this taken.... the background isn't familiar to me!


----------



## deedeew80

Everyone on this site takes such wonderful pictures!  I'm jealous!  I just returned from WDW last week & the pics I took turned out horrible.  I only have a 35mm zoom camera.  I really want to get a new good, but inexpensive camera.  Any suggestions?


----------



## ShuisFan584

Me in front of Minnie's house!


----------



## funhouse8

ShuisFan584 - that picture is adorable!  Here is another one from Disneyland: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## sPaRkLeSpAz

I'm lovin' the pic's ya'll!


----------



## crow11ad

deedeew80 said:
			
		

> Everyone on this site takes such wonderful pictures!  I'm jealous!  I just returned from WDW last week & the pics I took turned out horrible.  I only have a 35mm zoom camera.  I really want to get a new good, but inexpensive camera.  Any suggestions?




Go with a digital camera. The prices can range from 100 - on up. It just depends on what your looking for...


----------



## Disneygrl36

Another Disneyland picture.  This is New Orleans Square--oh makes me think of all the people in LA affected by the hurricane.


----------



## vascubaguy

deedeew80 said:
			
		

> Everyone on this site takes such wonderful pictures!  I'm jealous!  I just returned from WDW last week & the pics I took turned out horrible.  I only have a 35mm zoom camera.  I really want to get a new good, but inexpensive camera.  Any suggestions?



I would recommend a digital as well.  
You can get some decently priced Kodak Easyshare cameras around $150 and up.  The sony cybershots are also pretty nice and you can probably find those in the $200-300 range.  If you decide to go with digital, don't get over 5.0 megapixels (3.1-3.2 would be fine but I wouldn't get any less than that).  Also look for "optical zoom", for general use 3x or so would be pretty good.

HTH


----------



## purplern




----------



## sarhenty

purplern, i actually like them big but i know its difficult for some folks to view them that way...


----------



## vascubaguy

sarhenty said:
			
		

> purplern, i actually like them big but i know its difficult for some folks to view them that way...



When I'm at work it isn't bad, I have dual 19" LCD monitors, so I can stretch it out over both and see the whole picture.  However... at home I put my huge 19" CRT monitor in the attic and have started using a 15" LCD (I don't use my computer at home as much) and I have to scroll over a lot to see the whole picture (so the pic loses it's effect).  I like to see the whole pic on 1 screen.

purplern, your pics are 1600 x 1200 pixels, if you could reduce them down to around 550 x 410 pixels it would be GREAT.   
I'm not sure how you are editing those, but if you shrink them down and they appear to be too small, make sure you check your "View" settings and that you are looking at the 100% view.  Sometimes when you open a big picture in a photo editor it shows it at 50% view and when you edit the image size down it is still in the 50% view so it can be really misleading.  BTW, thanks for posting all those photos.  I enjoy checking these out throughout the day.  Keep 'em comin!

Here's that same AK photo at 544 x 408 pixels:


----------



## purplern

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> When I'm at work it isn't bad, I have dual 19" LCD monitors, so I can stretch it out over both and see the whole picture.  However... at home I put my huge 19" CRT monitor in the attic and have started using a 15" LCD (I don't use my computer at home as much) and I have to scroll over a lot to see the whole picture (so the pic loses it's effect).  I like to see the whole pic on 1 screen.
> 
> purplern, your pics are 1600 x 1200 pixels, if you could reduce them down to around 550 x 410 pixels it would be GREAT.
> I'm not sure how you are editing those, but if you shrink them down and they appear to be too small, make sure you check your "View" settings and that you are looking at the 100% view.
> 
> Here's that same AK photo at 544 x 408 pixels:




Thanks I tried again and it worked! It ended up being 600x450


----------



## purplern

sarhenty said:
			
		

> purplern, i actually like them big but i know its difficult for some folks to view them that way...



Thanks


----------



## vascubaguy

purplern said:
			
		

> Thanks I tried again and it worked! It ended up being 600x450



Cool and thanks for taking the time to post all of these!


----------



## purplern

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Cool and thanks for taking the time to post all of these!


----------



## sarhenty

what would you suggest is a good photo editing software? thanks in advance


----------



## vascubaguy

sarhenty said:
			
		

> what would you suggest is a good photo editing software? thanks in advance



If you are looking for just a pretty basic editor, the Microsoft Photo Editor is fine and pretty easy for resizing, cropping, rotating, etc.  If you want to do some more creative things with the pics, Adobe Photoshop, Macromedia Fireworks are pretty nice. there are a ton of them out there.


----------



## sarhenty

thanks vascubaguy,


btw, i like the new ssr sig pic you have, more than the other one, although that one is nice too!


----------



## declansdad

My picture for the day!


----------



## ShuisFan584

funhouse8 said:
			
		

> ShuisFan584 - that picture is adorable!



Aww, thank you!

Here's the other half of that picture.  I made the boyfriend take a picture in front of Mickey's house:


----------



## safaulk

cindyfan said:
			
		

> Where was this taken.... the background isn't familiar to me!



We took it at Mickey's Toon Town in the Fair Tent.  I think that's what it is called.  They had Cinderella and her friends there.


----------



## dcg0317




----------



## funhouse8

ShuisFan584 - That is even cuter. I hope you have them in  side by side frames.  Here is another, it's 11:56 so by the time I post it will be tomorrow:






[/IMG]


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Disneygrl36

Tarzans Treehouse at Disneyland.


----------



## purplern




----------



## sarhenty

purplern said:
			
		

>


 
how pretty, where is this?


----------



## purplern

sarhenty said:
			
		

> how pretty, where is this?




Animal Kingdom in Asia I think.


----------



## adisneylife4me

For some reason, this picture just makes me smile!


----------



## Kerlynne

adisneylife4me said:
			
		

> For some reason, this picture just makes me smile!




 Yeah, it's almost like he *just* made that grin for you;like that he was able to change his face, and smile at will.


----------



## WendyMichaelJohn

Oh, nevermind.  Don't mind me.  Just carry on.


----------



## Yellow_Stitch




----------



## McDisney

sarhenty said:
			
		

> what would you suggest is a good photo editing software? thanks in advance



If you want to stay away from micro$oft products HP image zone, and Kodak's software is not bad and free.  Or you can get adobe photoshop elements for around $80.00 (u.s.), or Photoshop CS for like $600.00.


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

Here is one DH took of the Castle on the last night of our childless     vacation in May. I actually want to print this and frame it.


----------



## dcg0317

We-Luv-Disney that is one beautiful picture your DH took.


----------



## dcg0317

Mr. Potato Head anyone.


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> Here is one DH took of the Castle on the last night of our childless     vacation in May. I actually want to print this and frame it.



WOW!!!


----------



## ctrabada

Yacht Club lighthouse


----------



## purplern




----------



## ely3857

DF on way into AK.

 

Jodie


----------



## ely3857

I have had lots of compliments for this picture, We saw the 7 Dwarfs on way into MK. We had just gone through baggage check and they came out. Photos only, no autographs. It wasnt even at opening, we got there about 11am.

 

Jodie


----------



## ely3857

I am very pleased with this picture, our friends only managed to get fire in thiers and no car.

 

Jodie


----------



## ely3857

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> Here is one DH took of the Castle on the last night of our childless     vacation in May. I actually want to print this and frame it.




This is a fantasic picture, Disney should ask to use it in their adverts!

 

Jodie


----------



## Mickey&Co

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> Here is one DH took of the Castle on the last night of our childless     vacation in May. I actually want to print this and frame it.



That was a great picture!  Thanks for sharing!   

Mickey&Co


----------



## Margaret West

OK, Here it goes....


----------



## Margaret West

but it is so small.  I resized it according to the guidelines(500 pixels wide x 200 pixels high) but it is still small.  Any suggestions?

never mind...still have work to do


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> Here is one DH took of the Castle on the last night of our childless     vacation in May. I actually want to print this and frame it.



Would you mind if I used this as my wallpaper on my computer?  My youngest daughter saw it and said, "Oooooh, pretty castle!!!  I want to go there!"


----------



## dcg0317

Giraffes on Kilimanjaro Safaris


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

DH said sure, he does not mind. Thanks for the compliments guys. 


dcg0317, you take nice pics. I love the giraffes!


----------



## Yellow_Stitch




----------



## Margaret West

and Disney Studios


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Dznefreek

Asia aviary - wall detail:


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> DH said sure, he does not mind. Thanks for the compliments guys.
> 
> 
> dcg0317, you take nice pics. I love the giraffes!



Thank you, thank you, thank you!!


----------



## party of 3

dcg0317 said:
			
		

> Giraffes on Kilimanjaro Safaris




ooooooh i love this one too!!!!! i just love the jeffrey's (that's what my ds3 calls them!!!) what a beautiful picture. 

ok dcg0317 you take the most beautiful pics. is it just a hobby for you?


----------



## safaulk

That castle does make a pretty desktop background, minnimousemom!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Afternoon parade at Disneyland


----------



## purplern




----------



## dcg0317

party of 3 said:
			
		

> ooooooh i love this one too!!!!! i just love the jeffrey's (that's what my ds3 calls them!!!) what a beautiful picture.
> 
> ok dcg0317 you take the most beautiful pics. is it just a hobby for you?


Thank you very much, yes it's just a hobby I love doing since high school.
Here's one from MGM The Great Movie Ridee.


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## We-Luv-Disney

Timeless landmark...........


----------



## party of 3

dcg0317 said:
			
		

> Thank you very much, yes it's just a hobby I love doing since high school.
> Here's one from MGM The Great Movie Ridee.




ok don,
can you just follow my family around with us next time and take pics for us!!!!!!   
you make my pics look terrible, and i thought they were nice until i seen yours.


----------



## brack

My lovely DW and I this past June 2005.


----------



## brack

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> Timeless landmark...........



Great picture! One of the best I have ever seen. Thanks.


----------



## CBear

funhouse8 said:
			
		

> [/IMG]



Where is this?


----------



## crow11ad

sarhenty said:
			
		

> what would you suggest is a good photo editing software? thanks in advance




There are a couple different ones that are good. I used to use FX until they did the upgrade and the cool features you now have to pay for. I don't know if you use Comcast as your ISP, but for being a member you get to have a photo editing software for free that usually cost 80.00. We have an HP pc and they had one, and if you don't want to pay for Adobe, you could always use the equilevent which would be GIMP. Fun to say, fun to type, but much better because it's free compared to Adobe and the same features...


----------



## cindyfan

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> Timeless landmark...........


OMG...... WOW!!
I am speechless!


----------



## funhouse8

CBEAR it's in Paradise Pier at California Adventure.  
here is one from ESPN Zone :






[/IMG]


----------



## TheDisneyBunch

We finally got to go to Disney!  lol  Now I have tons of pics to share.. hmm.  let me pick a few..


----------



## TheDisneyBunch

*
and I will stop there....    *


----------



## party of 3

the disney bunch,
     nice pics. did you have a good time? and what about your ds, he must of had a blast!!! i sure you came home with tons of memories.
keep sharing.....


----------



## Disneygrl36

Toontown at Disneyland


----------



## Debs5angels

These pictures are great. Keep them coming.


----------



## dcg0317

party of 3 said:
			
		

> ok don,
> can you just follow my family around with us next time and take pics for us!!!!!!
> 
> Sure all expensive paid for and I'll take all the pictures you want for free.


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## Mickey&Co

DISNEYBUNCH...I love your pictures!  Thanks for sharing!

Mickey&Co


----------



## purplern




----------



## k5thbeatle

Cool Pictures!  They make me wish my vacation countdown counter below had a fast forward button!


----------



## CBear

[/IMG]


----------



## CBear

[/IMG]


----------



## sarhenty

thedisneybunch,


PLEASE don't stop there! Your pics are soo nice!


----------



## TheDisneyBunch

party of 3 said:
			
		

> the disney bunch,
> nice pics. did you have a good time? and what about your ds, he must of had a blast!!! i sure you came home with tons of memories.
> keep sharing.....



Oh yes we all had a blast! We are just dying to get back there now.  Ethan LOVED it!  He just got so excited everytime he saw a character.  I so wish we were going back now!  Definately tons of memories..and tons of pics!


----------



## Dznefreek

I was at MGM today and everything was a walk-on. They are also well under way to having the Christmas lights up.


----------



## angey77

Dznefreek said:
			
		

> I was at MGM today and everything was a walk-on. They are also well under way to having the Christmas lights up.



Yeah, yeah, yeah. Rub it in as I sit at my desk at work wishing I had less than 89 days!


----------



## nhdisnut

On Test Track last April - love my DD hair!


----------



## brack

The Castle June 2005


----------



## MickeyMouseGal

Totally off topic question here...
Does anyone know if the changes to the Castle are permanant?  Unlike that horrible birthday cake thing, I really like these new changes to the Castle.


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

I don't think they are permenant. Just for the Happiest Celebration.


----------



## safaulk

CBear said:
			
		

> [/IMG]




That is one awesome pic, cbear!


----------



## HeatherinVT

safaulk said:
			
		

> That is one awesome pic, cbear!



I second that,  I might use it as my wallpaper for awhile if you dont mind?


----------



## TheDisneyBunch

Mickey&Co said:
			
		

> DISNEYBUNCH...I love your pictures!  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Mickey&Co



Well if you insist..lol    

Here are some more that I just loaded up to have printed.  I hope I do not post any of the ones I already posted..I can not remember what I have shared already..


----------



## TheDisneyBunch

can't resist..lol














































more to come...


----------



## TheDisneyBunch




----------



## TheDisneyBunch

hope this is not too much of an overload...






HERE IS A MAN I FOUND ASLEEP AT THE PARKS?  THIS ANY OF YOU GUYS??  











Guess he thought he could figure the way....  










and here he wanted to just POUT!!  

























Ok, I will really try to stop now!


----------



## Sinclare

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> Timeless landmark...........



Wow, now that is one sweet picture.  What angle was it taken from?  I don't recoginze where the trees are at in respect to the castle.  

Now my desktop Ty


----------



## ricktib

Sinclare said:
			
		

> Wow, now that is one sweet picture.  What angle was it taken from?  I don't recoginze where the trees are at in respect to the castle.


Looks like it's from in front of Crystal Palace, zooming over the water ??


----------



## Disneygrl36

Disneyland Haunted Mansion


----------



## disgram

Even though I am sitting here with Live 365 on and crying my eyes out!! I am so envious of all of you that have been, and those that are going shortly! Our trip is 341 days!!!!


----------



## purplern




----------



## We-Luv-Disney

Sinclare said:
			
		

> Wow, now that is one sweet picture.  What angle was it taken from?  I don't recoginze where the trees are at in respect to the castle.
> 
> 
> Now my desktop Ty


thank you sinclare, this was taken from the area in front of the crystal palace (a secret spot for great castle pictures)


----------



## disneymagic02

this is a test.....I love this picture

IMG]http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b19/beckypwll/CharacterCastle2.jpg[/IMG]

how many posts do I need before I can post a picture?

Thanks


----------



## metsfan11

im so sad   
looking at ALLLLLL of these pictures makes me almost want to cry. i havent been to disney in 2 years and these just made me realize how much i miss it. i miss it SOOOOOOOO MUCH...
who evers going in the next week or so enjoy it as much as you can!


----------



## nhdisnut




----------



## ShuisFan584

Wishes:  (I think this would have come out better if that stupid balloon wasn't there)


----------



## funhouse8

[/IMG]


----------



## brack

EPCOT just before Illuminations


----------



## austinsmommy




----------



## We-Luv-Disney




----------



## bibbidiboo

I was at MGM today and everything was a walk-on. They are also well under way to having the Christmas lights up.[/QUOTE]


Christmas lights already?????  It's only September--oh, are you talking about Osbourne Spectacle.  I don't want Christmas lights--I'm going for Halloween first


----------



## Disneygrl36

Disneyland Fire Station-notice the candle in the window...that is where Walt's apartment was & they keep that light burning all the time.


----------



## funhouse8

Wow - We love Disney that picture is just beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## McDisney

disneymagic02 said:
			
		

> this is a test.....I love this picture
> 
> IMG]http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b19/beckypwll/CharacterCastle2.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> how many posts do I need before I can post a picture?
> 
> Thanks



There's no min. amount of posts, you may want to consult the tech support board.  They have full directions on how to get a pic. posted, sorry I can't help you more but I still have to go there to remind myself how to do it.


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

disneymagic02 said:
			
		

> this is a test.....I love this picture
> 
> IMG]http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b19/beckypwll/CharacterCastle2.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> how many posts do I need before I can post a picture?
> 
> Thanks









You left off this bracket [  at the beginning. Here is your pic, it is great BTW!! You can edit your post to add that at the begining of the url.


----------



## purplern




----------



## Dznefreek

Sleeping giant. . .


----------



## WendyMichaelJohn

funhouse8 said:
			
		

> [/IMG]




Hey funhouse, that looks like fun.  Where is that?

Thanks

Shel


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## sleepyone

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

>


That looks like a post card!  Did you edit it?  It looks great!


----------



## funhouse8

WendyMicheal&John. This is in Ca Adventure. Redwood Creek Challenge Trail is what it is called. All my pictures are from CA because i didn't have the digital till then.


----------



## funhouse8

[/IMG]


----------



## nhdisnut




----------



## Disneygrl36

Disneyland afternoon parade-Ariel with the Matterhorn in the background.


----------



## purplern




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## SamRoc

Snow White Topiary at MGM Studios


----------



## Leota94

OMG! I love all the beautiful pics. Keep them coming.


----------



## EvilinaDM101




----------



## kimwim8

disgram said:
			
		

> Even though I am sitting here with Live 365 on and crying my eyes out!! I am so envious of all of you that have been, and those that are going shortly! Our trip is 341 days!!!!



I was where you are.....and look at me now!! I'm in double digits!!   

It really goes fast....and the DIS helps pass the time! And if you're DISing and listening to Live365 Disney music.......now that's a good time!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Disney's California Adventure Paradise Pier rides


----------



## purplern




----------



## Dznefreek

Hey purplern,

I was working on this last night, then I saw your post. How ironic!


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Yellow_Stitch




----------



## dcg0317




----------



## We-Luv-Disney




----------



## Kanga1

Ok, I had to join in...here's mine.  Caught Mary Poppins, Aurora, and Cinderella in the castle window.


----------



## newcomer52

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

>


 This is a fabulous picture!!  WOW!


----------



## Horizons16

We Luv Disney...... that is one of the most fabulous monorail photos i have ever seen! 

I also like the thunder mountain photo.


----------



## moose4mouse

Is Walt descended from royalty?


----------



## Dznefreek

My postcard shot:


----------



## CBear

This bunny was happily munching just behind Spaceship Earth, near Mission Space. No one noticed him until my 13 yo DD stopped to take photos - then, of course, a crowd gathered round!





[/IMG]


----------



## purplern




----------



## moose4mouse

This has to be one of the biggest hidden Mickeys I've ever found!








It's the shadow of a lamppost just outside the COP in Tomorrowland.


----------



## Yellow_Stitch




----------



## agotta

A little blurry, but that is the kind that Dh takes  





DH


----------



## Disneygrl36

Fireworks over Disney's California Adventure


----------



## penny04

here's one of my favourites!


----------



## purplern




----------



## We-Luv-Disney




----------



## penny04

Here's mine for today!!!


----------



## brack

We-Luv-Disney: great shot! 

How did you process it to look like that?


----------



## brack

Here is a change of pace .... this is me at Disneyland Paris a couple of years ago. 

Three Disney Parks down; now two to go!


----------



## disgram

We-luv-Disney,,,Love the picture of the Monorail!!! Fantastic!! Would you mind if I used it for my backround??? I have a "healthy?" love for Monorails!!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Journey Into Imagination lobby


----------



## Maridw

Here's mine from DL last year:


----------



## purplern




----------



## Disneynut4ever

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

>



Very neat picture!  What is it of and how did you make it look like that?


----------



## SamRoc

This is another one of my favorites.


----------



## cindyfan

SamRoc said:
			
		

> This is another one of my favorites.


Where is this?  it's very pretty, but I can't place it.


----------



## SamRoc

Hi, its right in front of the Crystal Palace Restaurant. This is the bridge that goes over to Adventureland.


----------



## kimmar067

SamRoc said:
			
		

> This is another one of my favorites.



....CBR, but don't quote me on that! 

Edit:
Uhhhh,   never mind....  Guess I got my "threads" mixed up!


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

Disneynut4ever said:
			
		

> Very neat picture!  What is it of and how did you make it look like that?


this is the land at epcot, I shot this in infrared using my Sony camera, here is a link to my WDW infrared gallery 
http://www.pbase.com/catson/walt_disney_world_infrared
thanks, joe


----------



## cindyfan

SamRoc said:
			
		

> Hi, its right in front of the Crystal Palace Restaurant. This is the bridge that goes over to Adventureland.


AHHHHHH yes.....   
Now I know exactly where it is!


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## ryanmilla

Yeah, the DIS techies got the member photos page back up!


----------



## Tinkerbellz

Dznefreek said:
			
		

>


What a lovely picture of the castle.  I like the perspective.  Keep up the great posts.


----------



## moose4mouse

Looks like someone wasn't drinking enough fluids...






in the model train town.


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

LOL, I thought was a real person for a second! I have never seen that before, where in Epcot is it?


----------



## party of 3

moose4mouse said:
			
		

> Looks like someone wasn't drinking enough fluids...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the model train town.




oh my do I *LOVE* that!!! my ds and dh stood there forever checking that all out. it's one of our favorite things....


----------



## zzammmi

Pam66,
Molly is the cutest little witch I've ever seen!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Getting pumped for my Oct trip & MNSSHP...........
Trick or treat balloons.


----------



## purplern




----------



## McDisney

Purplern, what is that on top of the pine tree?
or is it nothing


----------



## purplern

McDisney said:
			
		

> Purplern, what is that on top of the pine tree?
> or is it nothing


I dont know, never saw it before. I found the original picture and tried blowing it up. It looks like a radio tower.Anybody know?


----------



## Tinkerbellz

I'm only guessing, but I would think it's part of the communications system.

BTW Purplern, you take the best pictures.  I love it when I get the email that you have posted to this page.


----------



## dcg0317

From the Great Movie Ride at MGM.


----------



## purplern

Tinkerbellz said:
			
		

> I'm only guessing, but I would think it's part of the communications system.
> 
> BTW Purplern, you take the best pictures.  I love it when I get the email that you have posted to this page.




Thanks!!


----------



## pgowder

This girl had a great time with Minnie.  And Minnie took the time to hug and kiss her.  Love the pose together.  They are both even doing thier feet the same!!


----------



## Dznefreek

Main Street Singers


----------



## Dznefreek

The Old West Part 2


----------



## moose4mouse

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> LOL, I thought was a real person for a second! I have never seen that before, where in Epcot is it?



It's a model town with model trains running throughout, and if I remember correctly it's between Germany and Italy.  There were several characters that seemed to be "under the weather". Lol.


----------



## moose4mouse




----------



## Kanga1

Co-piloting the monorail...


----------



## Disneygrl36

Another MNSSHP pic.......Goliath from the Gargoyles behind Cindy's castle.


----------



## purplern




----------



## Dznefreek

Castle shot, part . . . . . ?


----------



## xoxpluto88

love these pictures........keep them coming


----------



## Horizons16

another good one from the photopost addict


----------



## Dznefreek

Thanks!


----------



## brack

One of my favorite things to do is take pictures of the unusual things and angles. Here we were waiting for Wishes to start.


----------



## Alacrity

One of the characters I run into recently...


----------



## Horizons16

Looks like my old man


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

Monorail, coming through!


----------



## CA Disney Fans

moose4mouse said:
			
		

> It's a model town with model trains running throughout, and if I remember correctly it's between Germany and Italy.  There were several characters that seemed to be "under the weather". Lol.



And there's a couple of hidden Mickeys.


----------



## moose4mouse

CA Disney Fans said:
			
		

> And there's a couple of hidden Mickeys.




Good eye!  I didn't even notice.


----------



## Laurajean1014

CA Disney Fans said:
			
		

> And there's a couple of hidden Mickeys.




Yes, I see them!  How cool is that????


----------



## moose4mouse




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## We-Luv-Disney

CA Disney Fans said:
			
		

> And there's a couple of hidden Mickeys.


Ha, great capture. all of the times I have looked at this and I now i see the hidden mickeys.


----------



## CA Disney Fans

It took standing in the August heat and humidity with my DS to find it when we were there.


----------



## disgram

I found them!!!    Cannot wait to show them to my DD when we get there!!!


----------



## pgowder

Wow, nice find!!


----------



## dcg0317




----------



## Disneygrl36

MNSSHP parade


----------



## purplern




----------



## SamRoc

Downtown Disney


----------



## Alacrity




----------



## carolfoy

Can I just thank everyone of you who has posted on this board, it makes my day to see new posts here and it certainly helps to keep the magic alive


----------



## Horizons16

This is my father and I... hes the short one.


----------



## Snoopymom

It was a cool uncrowded quiet morning at AK, and it was as if Baloo had stepped write out of the movie to see DS, no handlers or anyone around....so magical!!!!


----------



## Alacrity

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> Monorail, coming through!



SOme nice shots! Is it infrared?


----------



## never_enough_pooh

Bump!

Keep these  photos coming!!


----------



## Dznefreek

A familiar outline at USF.


----------



## moose4mouse




----------



## Yellow_Stitch




----------



## Disneygrl36

Main Street USA-MNSSHP


----------



## purplern




----------



## Alacrity




----------



## We-Luv-Disney

Alacrity said:
			
		

>


Great shot


----------



## purplern

It fell to page 4 here's a bump and a pic.    
Someone said this island was a hidden Mickey, it does look like one.


----------



## dcg0317

From Japan


----------



## Alacrity




----------



## Disneygrl36

MNSSHP decorations.....


----------



## Yellow_Stitch




----------



## adisneylife4me

I love seeing this bus!


----------



## moose4mouse




----------



## SamRoc

My favorite place, the Haunted Mansion.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Trick or Treat balloons MNSSHP


----------



## k5thbeatle

SamRoc said:
			
		

> My favorite place, the Haunted Mansion.



Ours too!  I needed to see that pic today starting off the Monday work drag!

Oh well...see below!


----------



## Alacrity




----------



## purplern




----------



## Horizons16

I have tried and tried... everytime it always comes out crooked. I think my head is messed up... well ha whatever.


----------



## Dznefreek

This may be a repeat . . .


----------



## Dznefreek

> I have tried and tried... everytime it always comes out crooked. I think my head is messed up...



Here you go . .


----------



## dcg0317

DS singing in the rain.


----------



## poohangel




----------



## moose4mouse




----------



## Horizons16

very nice, thank you... wish i had some photo edit software here at school...


----------



## hiwaygal

Here's the first Disney pic I can post! We just got back from our first trip on Friday and this was Cindy wishing us congratulations for getting married!!! It was too cool!!!


----------



## MissVesper

I just made it through all of these.  What an amazing trip through memory lane.  Especially the Ninja Turtles.  Can't believe I forgot about them.







Myself and my sister, back when Roger Rabbit just came out.


----------



## SamRoc

Another great ride at MGM


----------



## declansdad

Hope this works.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Last Halloween..pumpking carving contest in lobby of All Star Movies.


----------



## purplern




----------



## poohangel

splash


----------



## poohangel




----------



## Alacrity




----------



## We-Luv-Disney




----------



## poohangel

one for the spectro fans, I know it is supposed to be one a day, but I figured I have alot of catching up to do.


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## poohangel

last one, promise.





I took the guys head out of the pic.


----------



## Mickey&Co

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

>



I love this evening shot of Spaceship Earth!   


Mickey&Co


----------



## funhouse8

[/IMG]


----------



## dcg0317

One of the exhibits at One Mans Dream.


----------



## heaven2dc

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

>


 
What an interesting great photo!  I've never seen this view of the Epcot "golf" ball.


----------



## TwoOldPoohs

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

>



Great minds think alike!


----------



## wkrider

She puts a little color in all our days....


----------



## shellynn24

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

>



This is a wonderful pic!  Epcot is my favorite.  How did you get such a clear nightime shot?


----------



## Disneygrl36

Storyteller telling the story of Ichabod Crane at MNSSHP


----------



## Alacrity




----------



## purplern




----------



## miksad

Hi!

Just a word of thanks to all who posted their pictures on this thread - I can't tell you the pleasure they've given me, and how they've helped to make my day go quicker (I work on a child abuse hotline and the pictures have been a welcome "filler" to my day.

 242 days until our 35th WDW trip!  Can't wait! Thanks again.


----------



## MissVesper

miksad said:
			
		

> Just a word of thanks to all who posted their pictures on this thread - I can't tell you the pleasure they've given me, and how they've helped to make my day go quicker (I work on a child abuse hotline and the pictures have been a welcome "filler" to my day.



I work a DV Hotline.  Good to see more social service folks out and about.


----------



## dcg0317




----------



## Horizons16

Its not so much the picture, rather what happened 5 minutes later when we were on the ride. The skies opened up and I thought I was going to drown. We could hardly keep our eyes open. It was a blast


----------



## krismas




----------



## Disneygrl36

Krismas your Tink is adorable!!!!


----------



## ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

wkrider said:
			
		

> She puts a little color in all our days....



what a great great great photo!


----------



## keahgirl8

krismas said:
			
		

>




Well that is just the cutest thing I have ever seen!


----------



## Diabolicdesire




----------



## Disneygrl36

MNSSHP parade....this was the Haunted Mansion float.  It's a little bit unclear because of the "fog".


----------



## keagansmom

My DS told me that this is the car he was going to drive when he is a teenager    I told him no problem as long as is doesn't go over 20 miles per hour!  Have a good day!


----------



## purplern




----------



## Alacrity




----------



## dcg0317




----------



## Ride Junkie

Here we are at MK on our honeymoon in June.  We are just a couple of big kids!


----------



## starrock77

Picture taken in 2004


----------



## MissVesper

starrock77 said:
			
		

> Picture taken in 2004




What is your connection to Doombugies.com, if you don't mind my asking?  I <3 that site!


----------



## starrock77

Nothing other then being a member. I'm into all of the technical aspects of the ride. How things are done.


----------



## FFerret

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> Monorail, coming through!



this was awesome--had to print it out 
where is it taken at?


----------



## ryanmilla




----------



## We-Luv-Disney

Thanks, I was standind near the fountain in front of the Honey I shrunk the audiance building (not sure of the true name) in epcot. How did the print come out?


----------



## Alacrity

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> Thanks, I was standind near the fountain in front of the Honey I shrunk the audiance building (not sure of the true name) in epcot. How did the print come out?



Ahha! Just took a look at your homepage. Thought your shots must be IR. Striking. And many other beautiful shots on your homepage. 

I keep looking. Wow. Thanks for sharing your images and imagination!


----------



## disneymama73

DD1 at age 2 1/2 enjoying Epcot!


----------



## ktflisa

Hope this works!


----------



## ktflisa




----------



## We-Luv-Disney

Alacrity said:
			
		

> Ahha! Just took a look at your homepage. Thought your shots must be IR. Striking. And many other beautiful shots on your homepage.
> 
> I keep looking. Wow. Thanks for sharing your images and imagination!


thank you! I add new photos almost daily, of late mostly macro shots of butterflies, dragonflies and the like. But I can't wait to add more wdw photos!!


----------



## Disneygrl36

The scenery/landscaping in Animal Kingdom never ceases to amaze me at how lush & beautiful it is.......We will be there tommorrow-enjoying that beauty.


----------



## Alacrity




----------



## purplern




----------



## SamRoc

Here's my nephew behind Mickeys house. He looks like he wants to go Pumpkin picking!


----------



## disneymama73

This is why I tell people they don't have to wait until their children are 5 to take them to WDW!


----------



## disneymama73

Can anyone see my pics?  They were up a minute ago, but now they are just red X's.


----------



## Alacrity

disneymama73 said:
			
		

> Can anyone see my pics?  They were up a minute ago, but now they are just red X's.



Nope, afraid not, I'm getting the X's too.

But I can get to them pasting the link direct into my browser.


----------



## Horizons16

might be posting from someplace that doesnt allow hot linking like i was...


----------



## wkrider

My DW and Goofy.  She went to get a picture with him and he started to dance with her.  It was cute.


----------



## Tinkerbellz

wkrider said:
			
		

> My DW and Goofy.  She went to get a picture with him and he started to dance with her.  It was cute.




What photo editing software do you use?  I love the black & white with color pics.


----------



## brack

Tinkerbellz said:
			
		

> What photo editing software do you use?  I love the black & white with color pics.



I know that Adobe Photoshop will do this but most people do not want to spend the $600+ for this program. Maybe Photoshop Elements can do it.


----------



## ryanmilla




----------



## brack

I took several shots before I finally got this one that I really like.


----------



## wkrider

I use Paint Shop Pro 7.  I start with the color photo then overlay the black and white then erase the black and white parts where I want the color to show.  If you want I can give step by step...it was hard for me to figure out and I got frustrated.


----------



## hiwaygal

I am a civil engineer...so seeing this really got me! I'm going to blow it up and hang it on my office wall!!!


----------



## Alacrity

hiwaygal said:
			
		

> I am a civil engineer...so seeing this really got me! I'm going to blow it up and hang it on my office wall!!!
> 
> I noticed several of these a couple weeks ago. I do geocaching and benchmarks but hadn't noticed them before.  This one is along the walkway between the boardwalk and MGM, across the water from the Swan:


----------



## Iluvthemouse

Finally I can participate in this thread..LOL


----------



## Iluvthemouse

Heres another one because this thread is 132 pages long and I only have 1 reply on it..LOL


----------



## Dznefreek

MNSSHP Space Mountain lighting effect:


----------



## TheDisneyBunch

Mine for today...my signature.  My little pouter!!!  lol


----------



## PixieDust32

Hello again!

Here is my DD looking at her favorite view!


----------



## PixieDust32

DD's with Prince Charming.


----------



## PixieDust32

DD's and Cindy.


----------



## Iluvthemouse

Pixie--your DD's look like they love him.
Here is my oh, so shy DD not wanting anything to do with Prince Charming.


----------



## HueyDewey&LouiesMom

Caught this one of Devine with my camcorder.  Wish I had caught it on camera.  Hope you like my first picture post.


----------



## poohangel

krismas said:
			
		

>



ssooo adorable, I love it.


----------



## hiwaygal

Alacrity

I noticed several of these a couple weeks ago. I do geocaching and benchmarks but hadn't noticed them before.  This one is along the walkway between the boardwalk and MGM said:


> OHHHH!!! Thanks for posting this one! We saw this one too but I didn't think about taking a pic until I found the other one...then we didn't get back to that walkway (although we were staying at the Boardwalk) to take a pic...hope you don't mind if I "borrow" it to hang on my wall as well!!


----------



## purplern




----------



## disneymama73

DD's 1 and 2


----------



## SamRoc

wkrider said:
			
		

> I use Paint Shop Pro 7.  I start with the color photo then overlay the black and white then erase the black and white parts where I want the color to show.  If you want I can give step by step...it was hard for me to figure out and I got frustrated.



I would love to know how you did your pictures. That would be great if you could show how they were done. I know what you mean about being frustrated, I just taught myself how to use the HP movie writer to make a movie for my daughters Sweet Sixteen, i drove me nuts til i finally figured it out!


----------



## PixieDust32

Iluvthemouse said:
			
		

> Pixie--your DD's look like they love him.
> Here is my oh, so shy DD not wanting anything to do with Prince Charming.






Ohhh!! How funny, she was like, go away! 

Yes, my girls loved him.


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

a view from japan at epcot, I think we were the last people in the park!


----------



## Iluvthemouse

Picture from DD's favorite ride. We rode and rode it over and over again. LOL


----------



## cindyfan

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> a view from japan at epcot, I think we were the last people in the park!


WOW..... that is quite an impressive shot!!!  
We always take a picture of Spacship Earth from that exact spot, but we are usually standing at the railing!  Never thought to take it framed like that!!
Just beautiful!!!


----------



## Yellow_Stitch




----------



## edingerc

A little lighteninging at MK


----------



## disneymama73

DD1 with Tigger in 2000 at 17 mos. old


----------



## S. C.

disneymama73 said:
			
		

> DD1 at age 2 1/2 enjoying Epcot!


Adorable....What a great pic.


----------



## purplern




----------



## dcg0317




----------



## GreatWhiteNorth

I figured out how to get a picture on my post  
This one is of my 2 DD's in Animal kingdom, 2003. They loved it and it lasted till we got to our hotel. My youngest fell asleep before she could take it off and it was still on in the morning.  
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a251/Ringettemom/faces2.jpg


----------



## MonkeyPants

disneymama73 said:
			
		

> DD's 1 and 2


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

A thunderstorm building over the magic kingdom


----------



## Iluvthemouse




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## MonkeyPants

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> A thunderstorm building over the magic kingdom




I really like that one


----------



## willis37862

Some really nice pictures on here. Iluvthemouse and we-lov-Disney did you guys take this pics? They are amazing. So beautiful!!


----------



## willis37862

Gotta love the attitude. Priceless photo!  



			
				disneymama73 said:
			
		

> DD's 1 and 2


----------



## willis37862

Ahhhhhhhhh....how sweet!




			
				disneymama73 said:
			
		

> DD1 with Tigger in 2000 at 17 mos. old


----------



## ktflisa

One of my faves from our January trip - A little blurry, but makes me want to be there right now!!!
DH, Me, and friend (his better 1/2 opted out, so she took the photo!)


----------



## Alacrity

Some locals...


----------



## Princess Mckenna

You take the most AMAZING pictures!! If you don't mind....what camera do you use?  I read in another post that you use a sony...which one?

Thank you!!

Keep your pictures coming...they are beautiful!!!


----------



## SamRoc

Mary Poppins


----------



## dcg0317

From Honey I shrunk The Kids playground.


----------



## purplern




----------



## Alacrity




----------



## wkrider

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> A thunderstorm building over the magic kingdom


Nice shot!!!


----------



## SeaShelley

To all who have taken the time to post their pictures....THANK YOU!

What a super way to get a quick Dinsey fix.  I hope I'll have some great ones to share when I get back!


----------



## disgram

Cannot get over the many pictures of the castle that are here!  I thought that I had seen the castle every way there was until I found this Board!! These are just wonderful!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## ryanmilla




----------



## Iluvthemouse

From Snow White's ride.


----------



## ely3857

My DF on way into Dusney Studios

 

Jodie


----------



## SamRoc




----------



## kimmar067

SamRoc said:
			
		

>



...looks like a cathedral!


----------



## ctrabada




----------



## dcg0317

A mask from AK


----------



## Alacrity

Yep, all the stuff that can eat me is out there...I''ll just keep a sharp lookout...


----------



## Alacrity

Uh oh...


----------



## Horizons16

TIMON! 

 I love those little guys!!!


----------



## purplern




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Dznefreek, loved your picture! The castle looks like it has a golden glow to it. Speaking of Magic Kingdom, here's one I love. I call it "Honey, can you hold my Dole float while I take a picture?" Nice, I guess I learned my lesson. Next time I'll skip the pictures and eat the Dole float  first.


----------



## willis37862

Dznefreek awesome pictures of the castle!!!


----------



## dsneygirl

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> a view from japan at epcot, I think we were the last people in the park!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Tinkerbellz

Love the neat perspective on the castle.  Can't wait to be there.  Just 2 more days.


----------



## Carrie772

How fun Tinkerbellz!  3 more days for us!  My DD6 has even made up a countdown song.  So cute.


----------



## Tinkerbellz

We are beside ourselves Carrie.  DD17 and I are going on a girls only trip. MNSSHP thursday nite and fun for the rest of the weekend.  I will have my green mickey ears on my backpack that said Tinkerbellz.  If you see us, be sure to say "hi"

Love the song thing.  Makes me wish DD was still little.

Pixie dust all around


----------



## Iluvthemouse

not sure where my picture went.


----------



## ryanmilla

That's my little Linnea (pink shirt, blonde hair), front and center playing first drum. "Oh, excuse me...is this how I hit this thing?"


----------



## goin2disneyagain

The castle taken taken July 2005.


----------



## starrock77

Dirty ceiling fan at the GF. Castle view room on our honeymoon for 10 days. Close to 7 big ones paid for the trip. Picture taken in September 2004.


----------



## psiprez

Our DD Rebecca on her 4th Birthday at Chef Mickey's, patiently waiting for Mom to take the picture
 (so she can dive into that cupcake!)


----------



## disneymama73

I love all of your pictures!  Can't wait to see even more!


----------



## disneymama73

DD1 at 2 1/2


----------



## BeckyEsq

Here's one from our honeymoon six years ago.  I love the lighting, and I think we look so happy!


----------



## dcg0317




----------



## disneymama73

BeckyEsq:  Love your picture!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## purplern

I think this is pretty cool. The boat is going over the road


----------



## nitsirk987

that's really neat!!   do you remember where you were coming/going from?  i have never seen such a thing~!


----------



## purplern

nitsirk987 said:
			
		

> that's really neat!!   do you remember where you were coming/going from?  i have never seen such a thing~!



We were coming from Bay lake over by the Wilderness lodge and Contemporary going to the Seven Sea lagoon in front of Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Alacrity




----------



## AndyMcV

Hi Gang

This is inside the Pirates Of The Caribbean ride in WDW.  It's just after you get in the boats and head around the first corner.  I brightened it a bit so you can actually see.


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

dcg0317, that's a very nice picture of the Ankole cattle.

And adding one of my pictures:


----------



## psiprez

As we were leaving MK at the end of our trip, I turned and took one final photo of the castle.


----------



## ryanmilla

It is hard to believe that was a year ago. The little guy is now walking around and getting ready for his second trip.


----------



## Iluvthemouse

Before the rope drop.


----------



## party of 3

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> a view from japan at epcot, I think we were the last people in the park!





oooooooooooooooooooh do i looooooooooooooooove that one!!!!!!! has to be one of my all time favorites. 
thanks for sharing.


----------



## kupperman

BeckyEsq said:
			
		

> Here's one from our honeymoon six years ago.  I love the lighting, and I think we look so happy!



You guys are glowing you look so happy!  Nice picture.


----------



## kimmar067

starrock77 said:
			
		

> Dirty ceiling fan at the GF. Castle view room on our honeymoon for 10 days. Close to 7 big ones paid for the trip. Picture taken in September 2004.



....is that a balloon in the background??


----------



## dcg0317

SyracuseWolvrine said:
			
		

> dcg0317, that's a very nice picture of the Ankole cattle.



Thank you, so that's what they are called, I couldn't remember. This one is from Pangani Forest Trail.


----------



## AndyMcV

psiprez said:
			
		

> As we were leaving MK on the end of our trip, I turned and took one final photo of the castle.



Hey, pisprez

This is a great shot!  Can you post or point me to a larger version of your picture???


----------



## Alacrity




----------



## purplern

Here's the road going under the boat bridge


----------



## starrock77

> ....is that a balloon in the background??




Yes it is. Up in the peak of the ceiling. We had alot of ballons delivered from various people, since it was our honeymoon.


----------



## crow11ad

AndyMcV said:
			
		

> Hi Gang
> 
> This is inside the Pirates Of The Caribbean ride in WDW.  It's just after you get in the boats and head around the first corner.  I brightened it a bit so you can actually see.




That is so cool. I need to post more. I finally got all our pictures off of the cd's. Can't wait to share.


----------



## WendyMichaelJohn

starrock77 said:
			
		

> Dirty ceiling fan at the GF. Castle view room on our honeymoon for 10 days. Close to 7 big ones paid for the trip. Picture taken in September 2004.




Strange, I'm not able to view any photobucket pictures.  Anyone else having this problem?  

Shel


----------



## mgkkgdm

WendyMichaelJohn said:
			
		

> Strange, I'm not able to view any photobucket pictures.  Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> Shel




You are not alone, there is some sort of problem with their site.  It is a regional problem from what I read on the TECH Board.


----------



## cindyfan

WendyMichaelJohn said:
			
		

> Strange, I'm not able to view any photobucket pictures.  Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> Shel


Yep, same here.... haven't been able to all day.


----------



## Dznefreek

They are down or gone. . . .


----------



## WendyMichaelJohn

They're showing up now!    I was just dying to see the dusty ceiling fan, lol!

Shel


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

One from Epcot last May,


----------



## psiprez

AndyMcV said:
			
		

> Hey, pisprez
> 
> This is a great shot!  Can you post or point me to a larger version of your picture???



Ahh...wish I could.  But, since I used 35mm, I just scanned the photo in! 

(I actually tried to enlarge it before I posted it, but then resolution got messed up.  Any suggestions?)


----------



## psiprez

Not from the world, but here is my favorite photo of our very own "Mickey"!

Our other doggie is named "Kimmi Possible", and she DOES have a Hidden Mickey on her side (gotta look for good photo of that).


----------



## funhouse8

Gift shop fun!  






[/IMG]


----------



## psiprez

Alacrity said:
			
		

>



Love this shot - it looks so green and lush and humid and jungly (and real)!


----------



## cindyfan

I am still not seeing any of the photos that were missing yesterday. 
Anyone else?


----------



## smfritz03

Heres the kids first sight of the castle!!!


----------



## MonkeyPants

dcg0317 said:
			
		

> Thank you, so that's what they are called, I couldn't remember. This one is from Pangani Forest Trail.





I really like that pic, the color is awesome


----------



## Dznefreek

> I am still not seeing any of the photos that were missing yesterday.


 I can see my pix from Photobucket again. The website is up again as well.


----------



## Alacrity

psiprez said:
			
		

> Love this shot - it looks so green and lush and humid and jungly (and real)!



Thanks! It was early in the morning...and it was certainly hot and humid!   

Let's just hang out a bit more in AK for todays shot...


----------



## purplern




----------



## Horizons16

I like the kids first look at the castle


----------



## Iluvthemouse

Heres two since I cant post any tomorrow.
Illuminations


----------



## Iluvthemouse

Epcot at night taken from in front of Germany and cropped.


----------



## dcg0317

MonkeyPants said:
			
		

> I really like that pic, the color is awesome


Thank you, here's another one from AK.


----------



## dcg0317

Iluvthemouse said:
			
		

> Heres two since I cant post any tomorrow.
> Illuminations


Thats one beautiful picture Iluvthemouse, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dznefreek

Gone but not forgotten . . .


----------



## Dznefreek

Tiki Birds . . .


----------



## AndyMcV

Just after loading into a boat in the Pirates Of The Caribbean.  Woooooo.... scary.


----------



## ctrabada

Cinderella and her prince smooching...


----------



## HarryLeg

My son Jonah at the Main St. Barbershop.


----------



## kimmar067

HarryLeg said:
			
		

> My son Jonah at the Main St. Barbershop.



...by the looks of your user name, YOU shoulda gotten a "hair" cut, too


----------



## ctrabada

Plane behind Lights, Motor, Action! theater


----------



## purplern




----------



## dcg0317

Here's one from AK, notice the one in the bushes, right after I took this picture the other one went after him.


----------



## ctrabada

Main Street early in the morning


----------



## purplern




----------



## purplern




----------



## Alacrity




----------



## susan137

Purplern....You pictures are just amazing. Do you use a digital camera?   Please share what you use!

Susan


----------



## willis37862

I love to see everyones photos.   I know I will have tons to post when I get back from our trip.


----------



## purplern

susan137 said:
			
		

> Purplern....You pictures are just amazing. Do you use a digital camera?   Please share what you use!
> 
> Susan




Thanks! Yes I use a digital, its a Canon Powershot A40.


----------



## hiwaygal

In Italy...


----------



## Iluvthemouse




----------



## Iluvthemouse

Another fireworks one.


----------



## Skylarr29

Me and hubby on dumbo!!!!


----------



## dcg0317




----------



## pxlbarrel




----------



## ctrabada

Crystal Palace


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

BTMRR from Tom Sawyers Island


----------



## jorodopo

To tell the story I had to post two


----------



## PixieDust32

I haven't post in a while, so here a couple.....

*Beauty and the Beast Show at MGM*


----------



## PixieDust32

*Stunt Show at MGM*


----------



## PixieDust32




----------



## PixieDust32




----------



## PixieDust32




----------



## Alacrity




----------



## purplern




----------



## tinknme

MNSSHP Oct. 6th


----------



## dcg0317




----------



## disgram

Iluvthemouse,  Fantastic picture!!!!   May I use this for my backround? I just love the fireworks at Disney and this has got to be the best I have seen in quite a while!! Centered and everything~!!  Mine are from disaster so cannot use my own!!


----------



## willis37862

Skylarr29 said:
			
		

> Me and hubby on dumbo!!!!




Great shot on Dumbo!! I love that.


----------



## Skylarr29




----------



## ctrabada

I haven't seen a castle picture in a while....


----------



## Iluvthemouse

disgram said:
			
		

> Iluvthemouse,  Fantastic picture!!!!   May I use this for my backround? I just love the fireworks at Disney and this has got to be the best I have seen in quite a while!! Centered and everything~!!  Mine are from disaster so cannot use my own!!





Of course you can. We had gotten a new camera and had only a week to play with it. With the fireworks it was mostly hit and miss on the shots since the shutter stays open so long. Our first few pix were of the black sky because the fireworks had already gone off when the camera took the picture.


----------



## PixieDust32




----------



## PixieDust32

The Magic of Disney never ends, not even with the rain..........


----------



## PixieDust32




----------



## Alacrity

Like your "Alice and the Carousel" shot PixieDust32. Someone is photogenic!    Can't let a little rain stop the show!


----------



## shellynn24

I've been lurking on this thread for awhile now, and in 2 weeks I'll finally have my own pictures to post      I can't wait!


----------



## miss missy

Can't wait to join! I am getting back 13 rolls this week from last trip in JAN!!! Yikes, cant wait!


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

PixieDust32 said:
			
		

>


your photos are so heart melting! this is whats its all about. thanks for posting


----------



## PixieDust32

Alacrity said:
			
		

> Like your "Alice and the Carousel" shot PixieDust32. Someone is photogenic!    Can't let a little rain stop the show!




Thank you! She sure is.   

The rain didn't stop us at all, we watched the parade and rode the carousel, she was having so much fun.

Every time she see these pics her eyes and face just glows.


----------



## PixieDust32

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> your photos are so heart melting! this is whats its all about. thanks for posting




Exactly!! This is what the people that ask me all the time "are you going to WDW again"??? Just don't understand! This is whats its all about!

Thank You for your comments and glad your like my pics.


----------



## purplern




----------



## Alacrity




----------



## ely3857

The elephants on the Safari

 

Jodie


----------



## SamRoc

At Epcot this past weekend


----------



## disneymama73

Beautiful pic, SamRoc!  Hope you had a lovely trip and that your dd was healthy.  Two of mine became ill the morning we left.    Just allergies, but still!

Hope the crowds & heat didn't get to ya!


----------



## dcg0317




----------



## disneymama73

dcg0317- Wow!  That is awesome!!!


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

I thought I was actually in Africa, but it was just AK


----------



## miss missy

declansdad said:
			
		

> Hope this works.



what is this picture from?


----------



## k5thbeatle

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> I thought I was actually in Africa, but it was just AK


 
Yeah, the palm trees kinda give it away!


----------



## SamRoc

disneymama73 said:
			
		

> Beautiful pic, SamRoc!  Hope you had a lovely trip and that your dd was healthy.  Two of mine became ill the morning we left.    Just allergies, but still!
> 
> Hope the crowds & heat didn't get to ya!


 

Hi! My daughter ended up with a sinus infection and she was antibiotics the whole time we were in Disney, along with her nose spray! But being in the warm climate made her feel much better. But going from 90 degrees to 60 here at home just stinks!  Hope your family is feeling better!


----------



## LoriMistress

And this picture is actually at Disneyland in September of this year.


----------



## shannon1219




----------



## SamRoc

Another one from Epcot this past weekend, boy do I miss the sunshine!


----------



## ricktib

View from our table at Ohana this past Saturday:


----------



## purplern




----------



## wkrider

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> I thought I was actually in Africa, but it was just AK


Nice Picture


----------



## Alacrity




----------



## heaven2dc

Alacrity said:
			
		

>



Just was looking at your pic posted and wondered what that little girl (?) was doing standing up in the log?  yikes - shouldn't she be sitting down? (or is it a lady - can't tell   )


----------



## miss missy

heaven2dc said:
			
		

> Just was looking at your pic posted and wondered what that little girl (?) was doing standing up in the log?  yikes - shouldn't she be sitting down? (or is it a lady - can't tell   )



Can't tell LOL  but wow


----------



## Alacrity

heaven2dc said:
			
		

> Just was looking at your pic posted and wondered what that little girl (?) was doing standing up in the log?  yikes - shouldn't she be sitting down? (or is it a lady - can't tell   )



Heh...she should but I think the "rough stuff" is yet to come. Wearing the fusia outfit I hope some one notices and gets her to set down!

Whew...was afraid I killed off the thread with that "Aloha" shot!  (Not really I think there are folks with pleaty of shots to post)


----------



## dcg0317




----------



## wkrider

Before...




After...




I like them both..."Before" has nice colors and I like the way Mickey stands out in "After".


----------



## Alacrity




----------



## We-Luv-Disney

a beautiful day at epcot


----------



## poohangel

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> a beautiful day at epcot




OMG, that is the most beautiful pic I have seen. I love it!!!!!!


----------



## purplern




----------



## ryanmilla

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> a beautiful day at epcot



This is absolutely beautiful! The colors are fantastic!


----------



## willis37862

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> a beautiful day at epcot




Where did you take this picture from? Thanks it is very pretty!


----------



## ekmdisney

May I ask, what softwear are you using to do that?



			
				wkrider said:
			
		

> After...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them both..."Before" has nice colors and I like the way Mickey stands out in "After".


----------



## Horizons16

We-Luv-Disney
you take some very good photos!


----------



## Disneynut4ever

oops.  How do you delete?


----------



## Disneynut4ever

Skylarr29 said:
			
		

> Me and hubby on dumbo!!!!


 How did you get the background to look like you were going really fast?


----------



## Disneynut4ever

pxlbarrel said:
			
		

>



Those pictures are super cool.  Are they edited?


----------



## Disneynut4ever

HarryLeg said:
			
		

> My son Jonah at the Main St. Barbershop.



Did they make your son's hair like that at the barber shop?


----------



## ricktib

DTD:


----------



## DisneyFreq

Alright dcg0317! I have to ask...what kind of camera are you using and can the average camera toting tourist work it without an advanced physics lesson and a manual the size of a phonebook?


----------



## mgkkgdm

Disneynut4ever said:
			
		

> Did they make your son's hair like that at the barber shop?



Nope, that happened in the Main Street Bakery.


----------



## wkrider

ekmdisney said:
			
		

> May I ask, what softwear are you using to do that?


Paint shop Pro 7


----------



## dcg0317

DisneyFreq said:
			
		

> Alright dcg0317! I have to ask...what kind of camera are you using and can the average camera toting tourist work it without an advanced physics lesson and a manual the size of a phonebook?


I have a Canon 20D DSLR camera, as for the ease of use, yes, but knowing how to use a camera like this is not like using a Point and Shoot camera. Many setting options, if you are going to just set it to Auto you might as well stick with a PS camera. They take amazing pictures but remember it's not the camera it's the person behind the camera as well.


----------



## DisneyFreq

I had a canon sure shot which took the most amazing photos. But as a gift to myself, I went out and bought a pentax with lots of bells and whistles that cost about 4 times as much. I gave the s.s. to my MIL b/c she was using a disposable. OH how I miss it. I can never get crystal clear pictures from this new camera. I'm very good at finding interesting angles and compositions...always have been. However I never know what settings are best...so as you say...I stick to auto focus.


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

dcg0317 said:
			
		

> I have a Canon 20D DSLR camera, as for the ease of use, yes, but knowing how to use a camera like this is not like using a Point and Shoot camera. Many setting options, if you are going to just set it to Auto you might as well stick with a PS camera. They take amazing pictures but remember it's not the camera it's the person behind the camera as well
> 
> I 100 % agree with dcg0317. You can have the most expensive equipment and still take ho hum photos! But give an expert a cheap camera and they can do amazing things. I also have the 20D and while it dose give you all the tools you need to produce great pictures, you must know how to use those tools. By the way dcg0317 love your photos, you make us Canon users proud!


----------



## poohangel

mgkkgdm said:
			
		

> Nope, that happened in the Main Street Bakery.


----------



## purplern




----------



## DisneyDame

This is from a couple of weeks ago at the MK:


----------



## DisneyDame

MGM


----------



## S. C.

bump.


----------



## miss missy

Finally developed 13 rolls! Yikes!  Here is one... Kermit and DD


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

a magic sunset at the kingdom


----------



## miss missy

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> a magic sunset at the kingdom



AWESOME PIC!!!! I love that one!


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## purplern




----------



## dcg0317

Tree of Life


----------



## nrsldy




----------



## ottawa-newbie

Just subscribing!  Great pics all


----------



## MonkeyPants

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> a magic sunset at the kingdom




that really is a great shot, love colors of the sky


----------



## dcg0317

Splash Mt.


----------



## Alacrity

Hallerweens on the way!


----------



## Horizons16

dcg0317   

like the splash pic


----------



## purplern




----------



## Horizons16

purplern
look out for those giant birds, you get them angry its all over. I have seen some mad ostriches. Its not good news.


----------



## goofydad621




----------



## JCTurner

I thought it was time I posted some of mine from last December.






































Colin


----------



## JCTurner

And here are a few of the gorillas from Animal Kingdom:-






























And my fave one !






And a couple of another inhabitant of the park:-














For the camera lovers out there all were taken with my now departed Olympus 5050uz with a Tcon 1.7 lense attatched


----------



## ainmama2001

They are BEAUTIFUL!  That one of the castle looks like a the front of a card!


----------



## miss missy

JCTurner Great pics !!!! I loved them all! Thanks


----------



## miss missy

Here is one of all of DD's "stuff" she got on the trip... keep in mind this was right after christmas and she had a pile of Disney dollars to use! I am not THAT bad at spoiling her! LOL   

p.s. the paper with the penguin on it says something about go to WWW.DISBOARDS.COM for great info on WDW! DD just thought of it and put it there


----------



## party of 3

jcturner
GREAT pics. loved them all!!!!!
thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## disneymama73

@ OKW


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

miss missy said:
			
		

> Here is one of all of DD's "stuff" she got on the trip... keep in mind this was right after christmas and she had a pile of Disney dollars to use! I am not THAT bad at spoiling her! LOL
> 
> p.s. the paper with the penguin on it says something about go to WWW.DISBOARDS.COM for great info on WDW! DD just thought of it and put it there


wow, great decorating, I love when they do this. what a great memory you have captured


----------



## miss missy

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> wow, great decorating, I love when they do this. what a great memory you have captured



DD did the decorating on that window! Cool huh!


----------



## Alacrity




----------



## dcg0317

Here's one from Epcot, China.


----------



## jajuan

I pray that this works.

http://images.kodakgallery.com/photos1347/1/83/37/12/28/6/628123783106_0_ALB.jpg


----------



## purplern




----------



## jajuan

Not sure what I did wrong...any suggestions?


----------



## dcg0317

Here you go jajuan, you had a direct link to your picture, you need to open the picture where you're picture is hosted at, then right click on the full size image and click on properties of the photo, then copy where it says address: URL (http://images.kodakgallery.com/photos1347/1/83/37/12/28/6/628123783106_0_ALB.jpg) This is the info. When you go to post on the boards begin with bracket, like this [image] type image between the brackets, then past the address you copied http://images.kodakgallery.com/photos1347/1/83/37/12/28/6/628123783106_0_ALB.jpg then do a bracket again with a back slash, image,a another bracket. [/image]    so it should look like this    [image]paste here[/image]


----------



## jajuan

Thanks so much...for some reason it still didn't work for me.  At least I can see it on yours...lol.


----------



## jajuan




----------



## smfritz03

Heres a few more!

Dd's having "tea" in Minnie's house!





Cinderellas Fountain





Time out w/ the "blue butt monkey"  (evidently the kids forgot his name)


----------



## smfritz03

We seen quite a few of these things!!!  This happend to be by Splash Mtn--was waiting for dh and the kids to get done and was resting my hand along the wall. Luckily it was just a small one--in AK on our way out--a rather LARGE one slithered across our path less than 8 inches in front of us--we almost stepped on him, but the kids were amazed!!!!


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

smfritz03 said:
			
		

> We seen quite a few of these things!!!  This happend to be by Splash Mtn--was waiting for dh and the kids to get done and was resting my hand along the wall. Luckily it was just a small one--in AK on our way out--a rather LARGE one slithered across our path less than 8 inches in front of us--we almost stepped on him, but the kids were amazed!!!!


Wow, i would have jumped! I defiantly don't expect to see a real snake in WDW, but it is Florida so I guess it is very common to see one


----------



## goofydad621




----------



## vanyel

A close up of the mosaic in Cinderella's castle:


----------



## brack

This picture was taken June 2005 at the Disney Studio in front of the car at the Pooh store and the street heading toward the Tower of Terror. She was one of the street actors doing a skit.

I am looking forward to our Christmas visit in about 45 days


----------



## MickeyAnne

goofydad621 said:
			
		

>





Love it!!!


----------



## Iluvthemouse

goofydad621 said:
			
		

>


 Wow here is our very similar same shot.


----------



## disneymama73

jajuan said:
			
		

> Thanks so much...for some reason it still didn't work for me.  At least I can see it on yours...lol.



I have been unable to link from the kodakgallery, so I'm now hosting my pics at photobucket.com.  

Hope this helps you!


----------



## PIRATEGIRL007

amazing pictures of illuminations. almost seems like i'm there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nrsldy




----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## miss missy

LoriMistress said:
			
		

>



where is that Donald from ? Awesome!


----------



## WDW Poly Princess

Donald looks like it's one of the little statues around the Partners statue at MK

Here's mine for today:


----------



## dcg0317




----------



## Chrissi242

OMG, these pics are the best!! ESP the one with Goofy and Minnie. I am so excited. How will I ever stand to wait until March??!!


----------



## kimmar067

brack said:
			
		

> This picture was taken June 2005 at the Disney Studio in front of the car at the Pooh store and the street heading toward the Tower of Terror. She was one of the street actors doing a skit




....SCARY!!!!


----------



## kimmar067

smfritz03 said:
			
		

> Time out w/ the "blue butt monkey"  (evidently the kids forgot his name)




....Rafiki!  (but, I like YOUR anme BETTER!!!  )


----------



## purplern




----------



## Alacrity




----------



## Buzz2001




----------



## SamRoc

Mickeys hat at MGM Studios.


----------



## disneymagic02

One of my fav pictures   







[/IMG]


----------



## Alacrity




----------



## purplern




----------



## dcg0317

From AK


----------



## Buzz2001




----------



## miss missy

Taking at AK:


----------



## SamRoc




----------



## purplern




----------



## Alacrity




----------



## dcg0317

Say Hi to Sue.


----------



## Alacrity

heh...nice!


----------



## ricktib

Walt's vision for tomorrow:


----------



## disneymagic02

This is one of my fav pictures from June 2003, Spectromagic parade.







[/IMG]


----------



## Cinderella94

Oh....looking at all of these is just making me want to go back to Disneyworld even more!!! I have to wait until May. Oh well....


 Cinderella


----------



## purplern




----------



## Janet100

Learning how to post pics. This one is was taken at MGM Motor Stunt Show. 








[/URL]
[/IMG]


----------



## Horizons16

purplern said:
			
		

>



What happened to all the water?


----------



## purplern

Horizons16 said:
			
		

> What happened to all the water?



I dont know I was wondering that too!


----------



## t2simon

DS (4 yrs old at the time) at MNSSHP in 2003


----------



## miss missy

Janet100 said:
			
		

> Learning how to post pics. This one is was taken at MGM Motor Stunt Show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> [/IMG]


Edit to remove this part:





[/


----------



## S. C.

dcg0317 said:
			
		

>


love it.


----------



## stenogoddess

these are so wonderful!  I can't wait for my trip in Jan!


----------



## purplern




----------



## Oddjob




----------



## Horizons16

lol

DCG i was looking at that for like 3 minutes going what the heck is that thing in the middle of the picture?


----------



## dcg0317

Horizons16 said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> DCG i was looking at that for like 3 minutes going what the heck is that thing in the middle of the picture?


   Hope it doesn't take 3 mins. for this one.


----------



## shannon1219




----------



## shannon1219

DD at Cape May


----------



## Horizons16

Now that i know the angle haha it only took like 2


----------



## ricktib




----------



## miss missy

shannon1219 said:
			
		

> DD at Cape May


 what is Cape May?


----------



## purplern




----------



## Horizons16

miss missy said:
			
		

> what is Cape May?



Cape May is in the Beach Club lobby. Its supposed to be an old style new england clam bake. Has a nice buffet, my family and I enjoy it a lot. It is a little on the expensive side but its Disney so its to be expected.


----------



## whimsey

My Heroes


----------



## Horizons16

Whimsey, this picture can never get old. Its kind of like the Golden Gate Bridge, photographed in many different "moods"


----------



## dcg0317

From DTD


----------



## purplern

dcg0317 VERY NICE!


----------



## kimmar067

purplern said:
			
		

> dcg0317 VERY NICE!



...cool pic!


----------



## Janet100

*Mt. Everest taken at Disney's Animal Kingdom Park.*

This photo was taken yesterday. 






[/URL][/IMG]

Click on the picture to enlarge.


----------



## dcg0317

Thanks purplern and kimmar067.


----------



## brack

This is not WDW but it is the Disney Studio at Disneyland Paris. My DW and I had this picture taken with the French Mickey and Minnie. They were very good and let us take several shots. OOH LA LA!


----------



## TwoOldPoohs

Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, October 20th


----------



## miss missy

Janet100 said:
			
		

> *Mt. Everest taken at Disney's Animal Kingdom Park.*
> 
> This photo was taken yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



AWESOME!

when you post these, can you right click the picture when it is full size on the screen, then copy that link and paste it in the


----------



## miss missy

TwoOldPoohs said:
			
		

> Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, October 20th



Awesome! Is main street lite up like that for the party?


----------



## TwoOldPoohs

miss missy said:
			
		

> Awesome! Is main street lite up like that for the party?


Thanks! Yes, it's really cool. The Haunted Mansion is also lit up, but I don't have any good pictures of it. You can see it ... sort of ... in the background of this one:


----------



## brack

TwoOldPoohs said:
			
		

> Thanks! Yes, it's really cool. The Haunted Mansion is also lit up, but I don't have any good pictures of it. You can see it ... sort of ... in the background of this one:



I thought it was a pretty good picture TwoOldPoohs


----------



## MickeyAnne

TwoOldPoohs said:
			
		

> Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, October 20th




Did you use a tripod for that shot?  If not, what settings did you have your camera on?  thanks - I just love your pictures and I want to learn from you!


----------



## TwoOldPoohs

MickeyAnne said:
			
		

> Did you use a tripod for that shot?  If not, what settings did you have your camera on?  thanks - I just love your pictures and I want to learn from you!


Thank you! I did not use a tripod - I hate carrying one around. I did, however, use a lens with image stabilization and concentrated on being as still as I could. You can view the photo and all its settings on this page: http://www.pbase.com/ilene/image/51188477. Click on the link _full exif_ below the photo to see all the settings. Hope this helps. Let me know if you have any other questions. Glad you enjoyed the photo!


----------



## TwoOldPoohs

brack said:
			
		

> I thought it was a pretty good picture TwoOldPoohs


Hi. Thanks. I guess what I meant was that I don't have a picture of the entire Mansion lit up. Someone who has posted here in the past has a great shot. I don't think he would mind if I included a link to his site, as he has already posted the link on this board. Scroll down a couple of days to see his Haunted Mansion photo, as well as another view of Main Street. Here's the link: http://timdevine-disney.blogspot.com/


----------



## tinknme

MNSSHP Oct. 6th


----------



## tinknme




----------



## SamRoc

Here's one from Spectromagic.


----------



## ricktib




----------



## sleepyone

ricktib said:
			
		

>


It's the rare cotton candy plant in bloom!


----------



## purplern




----------



## SamRoc

sleepyone said:
			
		

> It's the rare cotton candy plant in bloom!



thats so funny! I was thinking the same thing when I was looking at that picture, looks like cotton candy, or as my daughter used to call it when she was 5 "hair in the bag"!


----------



## Alacrity




----------



## whimsey

The Lion King Show


----------



## cindyfan

My first try at this..... let's see if I can do it....


----------



## cindyfan

I just got the hang of this....
So ... hope it's okay for 2 pics from me today!


----------



## dcg0317

cindyfan said:
			
		

> I just got the hang of this....
> So ... hope it's okay for 2 pics from me today!


Very nice, I like the first one alot, go ahead and post another one.


----------



## cindyfan

Thanks dcg0317!  

I have another favorite of the castle I took in 2004....


----------



## DVCajun

sleepyone said:
			
		

> It's the rare cotton candy plant in bloom!


----------



## heaven2dc

cindyfan said:
			
		

> Thanks dcg0317!
> 
> I have another favorite of the castle I took in 2004....



How pretty!!  But what is that a pic of besides the castle?  I'm stumped.



			
				sleepyone said:
			
		

> It's the rare cotton candy plant in bloom!



That is too funny!!


----------



## cindyfan

It's the fountain along the walkway behind and to the right (towards Tomorrowland) of the castle.    
It is a very magical and beautiful spot that not many people notice!


----------



## TYTY

Wow....these are awesome!


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

One of my castle panoramas


----------



## Horizons16

ooooo nice castle one!


----------



## langin

I can seem to post my pics, need help, thanks!


----------



## McDisney

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=826836

Go to this thread, the second post down tells step by step.


----------



## disgram

Cindyfan,,,love the castle picture!!!! must have walked by this a dozen times and never thought to take the picture!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## LovnMickey




----------



## ainmama2001

McDisney said:
			
		

> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=826836
> 
> Go to this thread, the second post down tells step by step.



Okay, I went to the photo section here on the DIS and I can't find WHERE to upload.  Where is the upload section?


----------



## McDisney

http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/showmembers.php

Here ya go, when you get to the page, above where it says sort by: alphabetical order on the right hand side below the header it will read the following: 

  Home · Search · Profile · Upload Photos · Logout   

 click on upload photos, you may have to play with your photo a bit in an editing program as sometimes they come out very big and are hard to see on the screen without panning around (kinda looses the effect).


----------



## ainmama2001

Ahhhh...I see what I was doing wrong.  Duh.  Thanks!


----------



## ainmama2001




----------



## Flanigan

Ainmama not sure but you may need to edit the post and add "http://" to the begining.


----------



## ainmama2001

Flanigan said:
			
		

> Ainmama not sure but you may need to edit the post and add "http://" to the begining.




YEAH!  Thanks!!!!


----------



## brack

TwoOldPoohs said:
			
		

> Thank you! I did not use a tripod - I hate carrying one around. I did, however, use a lens with image stabilization and concentrated on being as still as I could.



Even with image stabilization (my Digital Rebel lens has this) your ability to handhold a shot at 1/5 of a second is pretty remarkable. Good work!

I have two tripods and one is very bulky (read heavy). It is hard to haul around WDW but I have done so occasionally. My last trip though I took a minature tripod that can set on a trash can or other flat surface. I took this shot using it.


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

brack said:
			
		

> Even with image stabilization (my Digital Rebel lens has this) your ability to handhold a shot at 1/5 of a second is pretty remarkable. Good work!
> 
> I have two tripods and one is very bulky (read heavy). It is hard to haul around WDW but I have done so occasionally. My last trip though I took a minature tripod that can set on a trash can or other flat surface. I took this shot using it.


Great shot Brack, I have done trick shots like this before but not at WDW, but you have given me some ideas. I also carry a small tripod, it really comes in handy at WDW.


----------



## brack

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> Great shot Brack, I have done trick shots like this before but not at WDW, but you have given me some ideas. I also carry a small tripod, it really comes in handy at WDW.



Thanks. I love taking pictures and my favorite place is WDW.

I saw your countdown ticker and looks like we will be at WDW during the same time. We are staying from the 8th to the 23rd at Port Orleans this trip. I hope to get lots of good Christmas pictures. Maybe we'll run across each other sometime.


----------



## Alacrity




----------



## dcg0317

From AK


----------



## dsneygirl

France at Epcot


----------



## wkrider

Alacrity said:
			
		

>



I like this shot....I have taken many pics of this Mickey (this is my home resort) but I have not taken it from this angle.......Good One.


----------



## Alacrity

wkrider said:
			
		

> I like this shot....I have taken many pics of this Mickey (this is my home resort) but I have not taken it from this angle.......Good One.



Thank-you! While this isn't my home resort (HHI is) it is my favorite!


----------



## LovnMickey




----------



## Alacrity




----------



## dcg0317

From Hoop de Doo


----------



## newarknut

Looks even more terrifying, huh.........


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

My "old" Cinderellas castle photo


----------



## twins_dad




----------



## LittleKidAtHeart

The pictures are amazing thank you so much to everyone I can tell this site is a great place to be just like WDW! I can't(and can) wait to have my own children someday and be able to share this all with them. Right now I'm a poor college student trying to find a way to get back there asap! I'll post pictures soon. I have been lucky enough in the past to perform in Magic Kingdom dancing and also in Magic Kingdom in a parade with my high school marching band and our orchestra at the Tomorrowland Galaxy Palace Theatre last April! Have fun everyone!


----------



## sarhenty

GMR at MGM


----------



## ainmama2001

Evil!!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellz

Cinderellabration from 10/9


----------



## TwoOldPoohs

brack said:
			
		

> Even with image stabilization (my Digital Rebel lens has this) your ability to handhold a shot at 1/5 of a second is pretty remarkable. Good work!
> 
> I have two tripods and one is very bulky (read heavy). It is hard to haul around WDW but I have done so occasionally. My last trip though I took a minature tripod that can set on a trash can or other flat surface. I took this shot using it.



Very nice! I need to pick up a mini tripod - can you recommend one? Do you also use a remote shutter release?


----------



## TwoOldPoohs

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> My "old" Cinderellas castle photo



Cool!


----------



## TwoOldPoohs




----------



## miss missy

Tinkerbellz said:
			
		

> Cinderellabration from 10/9



nice job to have huh LOL


----------



## SplashLover93

i kinda tweeked it but here it goes.........


----------



## brack

TwoOldPoohs said:
			
		

> Very nice! I need to pick up a mini tripod - can you recommend one? Do you also use a remote shutter release?



The one I have was bought at WalMart and is very inexpensive. It was made for the smaller digital cameras but my Canon Digital Rebel does pretty good even with the bulky power pack and bigger lens I use. Of course I am very careful with it.

I bought the remote trigger for my Rebel but I have never used it. My plan is to test it out before I go back to WDW in December.


----------



## Janet100

Click on picture to enlarge it   

Be our guest, Be our guests.....






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## vascubaguy

Oops... I posted some of these over on the WDW pictures board... I meant to put them here...

So... here they (yes, more than 1) are!


----------



## vascubaguy

miss missy said:
			
		

> nice job to have huh LOL




Unless on your next rotation you were:





  He was actually really good and we were debating that he was Peter Pan too!


----------



## Aliki

First-time poster...


----------



## miss missy

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Oops... I posted some of these over on the WDW pictures board... I meant to put them here...
> 
> So... here they (yes, more than 1) are!



where were these taken? what are these of?

Was that Buzz pic taken on the ride? If so it's so different than WDW's one.


----------



## vascubaguy

miss missy said:
			
		

> where were these taken? what are these of?
> 
> Was that Buzz pic taken on the ride? If so it's so different than WDW's one.



Those pics are from Disney's California Adventure.  The first is the sun fountain that is like the center piece as you walk in the park.  The second is the paradise pier area (also in California Adventure).

The Buzz pic was taken on Disneylands version of Space Ranger Spin.  In DL it is called Astro Blaster.  It is pretty similar except the guns are not stationary.  They are on a cord so you can freely move the guns around (the pods still spin too though).  On the way out of the ride, they have stations where you can locate your pic that was taken on the ride and you can email to yourself (for free).  I love that ride!  I think we rode it 3 or 4 times and we ride it just as much at WDW.


----------



## sleepyone

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Those pics are from Disney's California Adventure. The first is the sun fountain that is like the center piece as you walk in the park. The second is the paradise pier area (also in California Adventure).
> 
> The Buzz pic was taken on Disneylands version of Space Ranger Spin. In DL it is called Astro Blaster. It is pretty similar except the guns are not stationary. They are on a cord so you can freely move the guns around (the pods still spin too though). On the way out of the ride, they have stations where you can locate your pic that was taken on the ride and you can email to yourself (for free). I love that ride! I think we rode it 3 or 4 times and we ride it just as much at WDW.


So, are you the one winning in the Buzz picture?


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

Here's one I took at Epcot back in 2003. I fell in love with infrared photography after I got  back from WDW and saw how good this pic came out.


----------



## vascubaguy

sleepyone said:
			
		

> So, are you the one winning in the Buzz picture?



But of course. 

I do have another one that we emailed where my score is MUCH worse.  I blame it on having a bad gun!


----------



## miss missy

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Those pics are from Disney's California Adventure.  The first is the sun fountain that is like the center piece as you walk in the park.  The second is the paradise pier area (also in California Adventure).
> 
> The Buzz pic was taken on Disneylands version of Space Ranger Spin.  In DL it is called Astro Blaster.  It is pretty similar except the guns are not stationary.  They are on a cord so you can freely move the guns around (the pods still spin too though).  On the way out of the ride, they have stations where you can locate your pic that was taken on the ride and you can email to yourself (for free).  I love that ride!  I think we rode it 3 or 4 times and we ride it just as much at WDW.



Awesome. Buzz in WDW is one of my favs too. It is so bright and fun! Plus I always beat my DD and gets mad about it LOL I wish we could email them too!


----------



## miss missy

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> Here's one I took at Epcot back in 2003. I fell in love with infrared photography after I got  back from WDW and saw how good this pic came out.



I wasn't sure what infrared photography was, so I looked it up ... very interesting! Thanks


----------



## lilpatty19@aol.com

here is one of my fav pictures









If you want to see more of my pics just go to my site...
http://community.webshots.com/user/lilpatty19


----------



## disneyfan61

SplashLover93 said:
			
		

> i kinda tweeked it but here it goes.........


I couldn't see any picture!!


----------



## tone.def

Epcot...






hmmmmmmmm... I seem to be a photo post moron, my pic is too small...


----------



## Epcot Girl

This was just so amazingly beautiful...I was inspired.


----------



## dcg0317

China


----------



## cindyfan

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!
This is from 2003.....


----------



## brack

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> Here's one I took at Epcot back in 2003. I fell in love with infrared photography after I got  back from WDW and saw how good this pic came out.



Did you use film or digital? If digital what camera? My Canon Digital Rebel will not do infrared because they installed a filter in the camera to block it. A version can be bought without the filter for photographing the night sky. I would love to have a second, inexpensive digital just for infrared.


----------



## brack

My lovely DW of 33 years .... with water coming out her head!


----------



## poohangel

disneyfan61 said:
			
		

> I couldn't see any picture!!



me either


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

brack said:
			
		

> Did you use film or digital? If digital what camera? My Canon Digital Rebel will not do infrared because they installed a filter in the camera to block it. A version can be bought without the filter for photographing the night sky. I would love to have a second, inexpensive digital just for infrared.


Hi Brack for this pic I used a Sony DSC-F717 digital camera, I  now use a Sony DSC-V1 digital camera for infrared photography, I have a Canon 20 D for everything else. I use to have the digital rebel and it was close to impossible to do infrared with it. I like the Sony V1 because it is very small and has a mode that makes IR very easy to do.  Infrared is very addictive and I enjoy doing it very much. Hope this helps.


----------



## dcg0317




----------



## purplern




----------



## smfritz03

Here is the ashtray and a no smoking sign!!!  We thought this was funny!






Here is our bus back to the airport!






And Beauty and the Beast


----------



## brack

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> Hi Brack for this pic I used a Sony DSC-F717 digital camera, I  now use a Sony DSC-V1 digital camera for infrared photography, I have a Canon 20 D for everything else. I use to have the digital rebel and it was close to impossible to do infrared with it. I like the Sony V1 because it is very small and has a mode that makes IR very easy to do.  Infrared is very addictive and I enjoy doing it very much. Hope this helps.



Thanks for the info. I am seriously looking for a camera just for infrared. I have taken film infrared pictures with my EOS1 when I had access to a B&W lab. I love it and am ready to get back into it.


----------



## kimmar067

....an oxymoron???!!?!


----------



## vascubaguy

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> ....an oxymoron???!!?!



Kinda like going in the lavatory on an airplane and seeing a sign that says "No Smoking" and right below that is the fold-out ashtray.


----------



## purplern




----------



## dcg0317

Streets of America, MGM


----------



## sleepyone

dcg0317 said:
			
		

> Streets of America, MGM


Okay, where is that?  I've seen New York Street but, not this one.


----------



## dcg0317

sleepyone said:
			
		

> Okay, where is that?  I've seen New York Street but, not this one.


It's past Al's Toy Barn Character meet area, just look to your left and there it is, not much down there, just some buildings.


----------



## sleepyone

dcg0317 said:
			
		

> It's past Al's Toy Barn Character meet area, just look to your left and there it is, not much down there, just some buildings.


Well, I guess I was too distracted by Buzz, Woody, and my little ones to notice.  I'll have to pay more attention this time.


----------



## joeytiffany118

Does everyone know where this is?


----------



## brack

joeytiffany118 said:
			
		

> Does everyone know where this is?



Right above the ice cream shop on Main Street


----------



## brack

How about this apparently favorite bird target? Where is it?


----------



## brack

dcg0317 said:
			
		

> Streets of America, MGM



Here is another view of the same street. It used to lead down to the Hunchback show.


----------



## Disneynut4ever

> Here is another view of the same street. It used to lead down to the Hunchback show



Does anyone know if there will ever be anything put in the theater where the Hunchback used to be?


----------



## SplashLover93

disneyfan61 said:
			
		

> I couldn't see any picture!!


opps lets see if it works now


----------



## disneyfan61

Thanks! I see it now.


----------



## tink22

brack said:
			
		

> How about this apparently favorite bird target? Where is it?



Ha ha. At the Carousel of Progress. I worked there for 3 years and know those gears anywhere!


----------



## Alacrity




----------



## purplern




----------



## Disneygrl36

A favorite sight that lets you know you are finally at WDW.


----------



## miss missy

Disneygrl36 said:
			
		

> A favorite sight that lets you know you are finally at WDW.



I can't even look at this... it is so exciting!


----------



## sarhenty

Peter Pan Ride


----------



## poohangel

I love this picture. How in the world did you get this picture? The ride is so dark all I ever get in this ride is a black screen when I review the pics that I take.




			
				sarhenty said:
			
		

> Peter Pan Ride


----------



## Alacrity




----------



## kupperman

Disneygrl36 said:
			
		

> A favorite sight that lets you know you are finally at WDW.



Love it!!!!


----------



## purplern




----------



## sarhenty

poohangel said:
			
		

> I love this picture. How in the world did you get this picture? The ride is so dark all I ever get in this ride is a black screen when I review the pics that I take.


 
Hey poohangel,

I just used flash. I know we're not supposed to but it was the first ride I did early in the morning and nobody else was on line. Literally, empty queue, so I went for it!


----------



## sarhenty

Entrance to Pirates of the Caribbean Ride


----------



## AndyMcV

The San Angel Inn Restaurant in Epcot - Mexico.  We found this restaurant was really good and the atmosphere was amazing....


----------



## Disneygrl36

Ariel in the Voyage of the Little Mermaid at Disney/MGM---p.s.  my flash was off!!


----------



## poohangel

This is one of my favorite rides, so hopefully I can use my flash this next trip, if there is no one else on the ride of course.



			
				sarhenty said:
			
		

> Hey poohangel,
> 
> I just used flash. I know we're not supposed to but it was the first ride I did early in the morning and nobody else was on line. Literally, empty queue, so I went for it!


----------



## Disneygrl36

The castle without any other people in the pic..


----------



## DisneyMom5

MGM Hat  (and one of my first attempts at digital pics)


----------



## kimmar067

DisneyMom5 said:
			
		

> MGM Hat  (and one of my first attempts at digital pics)



.... :thewave: Well done!


----------



## Alacrity




----------



## purplern




----------



## We-Luv-Disney

Cinderella castle shot with my Infrared camera


----------



## sarhenty

San Angel Inn Restaurant in Mexico


----------



## AndyMcV

sarhenty said:
			
		

> San Angel Inn Restaurant in Mexico[/QUOTE]
> 
> Hey sarhenty
> 
> Nice picture above!  Mine is too dark compared to yours.  I loved the sitting there eating and watching the volcano way off in the distance.  So cool.
> 
> A.


----------



## sarhenty

AndyMcV said:
			
		

> Hey sarhenty
> 
> Nice picture above! Mine is too dark compared to yours. I loved the sitting there eating and watching the volcano way off in the distance. So cool.
> 
> A.


 
Thanks! I love this restaurant too. It's my favorite because of the ambience. It is hard to take indoor shots though.


----------



## lil.disney.princess

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> Cinderella castle shot with my Infrared camera





what a fantastic photo!!


----------



## brer rabbit 28

Disneygrl36 said:
			
		

> A favorite sight that lets you know you are finally at WDW.




this photo gives me goosebumps


----------



## agotta

Sorry it's blurry. That's the only kind dh takes  

2 funny ones...


----------



## miss missy

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> Cinderella castle shot with my Infrared camera



That has got to be one of the BEST pics I have ever seen! thanks!


----------



## TwoOldPoohs




----------



## crzy4mickey

TwoOldPoohs....I just clicked on your photo links...What beautiful pictures you take!  It made me realize how much I actually missed when taking my own photos!  I would love to take a trip just to take photos!  Thanks for sharing those awesome pictures!


----------



## TwoOldPoohs

crzy4mickey said:
			
		

> TwoOldPoohs....I just clicked on your photo links...What beautiful pictures you take!  It made me realize how much I actually missed when taking my own photos!  I would love to take a trip just to take photos!  Thanks for sharing those awesome pictures!


crzy4mickey, Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## Alacrity

Nice pics TwoOldPoohs, agotta and Miss Missy. Gotta look into this infrared thing...striking pics.


----------



## party of 3

TwoOldPoohs said:
			
		

>




oooh my i just love this one!
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Horizons16

Nice shots!


----------



## purplern




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## campinggal

WHEEEEEEE......


----------



## purplern




----------



## MinnieM21




----------



## Horizons16

Now I can get through work today


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

Get your Mickey/Minnie balloons here!


----------



## scrappystamper1

bump to the top


----------



## TwoOldPoohs

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> Get your Mickey/Minnie balloons here!


Love it! Love the smile on the CM's face, too.


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

Thanks Ilene, I enjoy checking your Pbase pages often. You are getting me through till December


----------



## purplern




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## ClermontCAT

Here is scaned copy of an old Pan Pic.


----------



## Horizons16

thanks for the photo of spaceship earth. Its refreshing to see it without a wand or any other giant thing over it.


----------



## dcg0317

Germany


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

dcg0317 said:
			
		

> Germany


Wow, nice one dcg0317. If you don't mind telling, what lens did you use to get this shot?


----------



## dcg0317

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> Wow, nice one dcg0317. If you don't mind telling, what lens did you use to get this shot?



Thank you, I used Canon's 17-40mm @ 17mm f/5.6.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Tree of Life


----------



## MrShiny




----------



## We-Luv-Disney

dcg0317 said:
			
		

> Thank you, I used Canon's 17-40mm @ 17mm f/5.6.


I thought so, either that or the 10-22. I use my 17-40 for most of my disney photos, it realy is a great lens. Thanks for sharing, I enjoy your pictures.


----------



## Alacrity




----------



## purplern




----------



## Tinkerbellz

Wishing I was still there


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## dcg0317

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> I thought so, either that or the 10-22. I use my 17-40 for most of my disney photos, it realy is a great lens. Thanks for sharing, I enjoy your pictures.


Yes I love the 17-40, I'm looking at getting the 10-22, or the 135mm, I'm leaning more towards the 135mm, You too have some beautiful shots, can't wait to see what you bring back from your Dec. trip.
Norway


----------



## campinggal




----------



## purplern




----------



## dcg0317

Rainforest Cafe at AK


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## wkrider

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> Cinderella castle shot with my Infrared camera



What time of day or night was this taken...nice shot.


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

wkrider said:
			
		

> What time of day or night was this taken...nice shot.


Thanks wkrider, this shot was taken in full daylight!


----------



## DiznEeyore

My dh took this picture of the Cinderellabration finale last week:


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

DiznEeyore said:
			
		

> My dh took this picture of the Cinderellabration finale last week:


Wow, brilliant photo!


----------



## athenna

That's a fantastic shot. Great job!


----------



## purplern




----------



## Alacrity




----------



## kupperman

campinggal said:
			
		

>



WoW!!!!!!! Love it!!


----------



## poohangel

BEAUTIFUL!!!!  




			
				DiznEeyore said:
			
		

> My dh took this picture of the Cinderellabration finale last week:


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

twilight castle........I miss WDW...just 35 more days


----------



## sarhenty

delete


----------



## sarhenty

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> twilight castle........I miss WDW...just 35 more days


 
gorgeous shot! can i ask what exposure setting you used for it?


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

sarhenty said:
			
		

> gorgeous shot! can i ask what exposure setting you used for it?


Thanks sarhenty, I will gladly share my settings! This was shot using manuel mode, F4 ,1/15 sec ,ISO 800 handheld. I mostly use manuel mode for night shots, I take test shots untill I get the exposer I like.


----------



## campinggal

Italy!


----------



## campinggal

Nothing beats a beautiful castle shot!!!  You captured a stunning twighlight shot!




			
				We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> twilight castle........I miss WDW...just 35 more days


----------



## Dimk

Alacrity said:
			
		

>



Nice picture.  Is this at Epcot???
Where in Central IL are you?  I am near Galesburg.


----------



## MinnieM21

*Dimk*: The picture is of the Italy pavilion in Epcot.


----------



## ReneeDisney

Great Pictures Everyone! I just got back from 10 glorious days in WDW and am already planning my next trip back!


----------



## Jotash

Look at the otters!!


----------



## purplern




----------



## tinknme




----------



## Alacrity

Dimk said:
			
		

> Nice picture.  Is this at Epcot???
> Where in Central IL are you?  I am near Galesburg.



Dimk,

Yep, the shot is Italy in Epcot. Taken on the Segway tour in the morning when no one else was around. Fun tour by the way!

I'm down 74 a bit in Bloomington/Normal. My folks are in Monmouth.


----------



## Alacrity

Around the world on a Segway Tour. 





(I'm on the left in red.   )


----------



## tinknme

I live in Galesburg    




			
				Alacrity said:
			
		

> I'm down 74 a bit in Bloomington/Normal. My folks are in Monmouth.


----------



## Thumper's Tara

A picture of some bunnies from somewhere in AK...not sure where!


----------



## MrShiny




----------



## ryanmilla

MrShiny said:
			
		

>


----------



## Dznefreek

The Old West Part III . . .


----------



## MinnieM21

My favorite pavilion in Epcot...Italy!


----------



## S. C.

dcg0317 said:
			
		

> Rainforest Cafe at AK


Love this picture. We always eat there.


----------



## LoveMickey

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> twilight castle........I miss WDW...just 35 more days



This is my favorite view of the castle.  thanks for sharing.


----------



## pedro2112

Here are my two daughters at the Yacht Club boat dock!


----------



## Jotash

Otters!!!


----------



## ciera321

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> twilight castle........I miss WDW...just 35 more days



Wow!!! That has got to be the most beautiful picture of the castle I've seen, even on postcards!!!


----------



## dcg0317

S. C. said:
			
		

> Love this picture. We always eat there.


Thank you, here's another one from inside of the fish tanks, only ate there once, I liked it, DS12 did not   . We-Luv-Disney another beautiful shot, can't wait to see what you bring back from your Dec. trip, wouldn't it be fun to setup a trip to WDW just to take shoot pictures, there is so much there, one of these days I will do that and not feel rushed by a 12 year old.


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

dcg0317 said:
			
		

> Thank you, here's another one from inside of the fish tanks, only ate there once, I liked it, DS12 did not   . We-Luv-Disney another beautiful shot, can't wait to see what you bring back from your Dec. trip, wouldn't it be fun to setup a trip to WDW just to take shoot pictures, there is so much there, one of these days I will do that and not feel rushed by a 12 year old.


Wow great shot dcg0317, I tried to get some shots of the same aquarium but there were too many people the day we went. I know what you mean about being pulled around by kids, every time I stop and want to take a picture my DW and DS's give me that look like not again  I am hoping I am lucky enough to get some good shot between riding space mountain 20 times


----------



## dcg0317

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> Wow great shot dcg0317, I tried to get some shots of the same aquarium but there were too many people the day we went. I know what you mean about being pulled around by kids, every time I stop and want to take a picture my DW and DS's give me that look like not again  I am hoping I am lucky enough to get some good shot between riding space mountain 20 times


Thank you We-Luv-Disney, do you mean this look!! I told my DS that I have more pictures with the back of his head then his front   . He's always on the move. Gotta get to the next attraction.


----------



## purplern




----------



## disneymagic02

Our view from our table at Cinderella's Royal Table, while thye cleared the park out for MNSSHP 10/30/05






Just one of our many pics from HalloWishes, by far my fav. thing of MNSSHP.


----------



## party of 3

dcg0317 said:
			
		

> Thank you, here's another one from inside of the fish tanks, only ate there once, I liked it, DS12 did not   . We-Luv-Disney another beautiful shot, can't wait to see what you bring back from your Dec. trip, wouldn't it be fun to setup a trip to WDW just to take shoot pictures, there is so much there, one of these days I will do that and not feel rushed by a 12 year old.





ooooh my god do i love this pic. i also love the one of your son with the look!!!!!! you have the most beautiful pics. always so crystal clear. love them all. thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Yellow_Stitch

Get your napkins out!!


----------



## k5thbeatle

Wishes (2004)


----------



## TwoOldPoohs

Yellow_Stitch said:
			
		

> Get your napkins out!!


Wow! This is a great shot! It really tells a story. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## purplern




----------



## Dustin

Here's a lesser known attraction on mainstreet!!!!!!!!


----------



## disneyfan61

My DS at Epcot


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

Yellow_Stitch said:
			
		

> Get your napkins out!!


Ha Ha great capture, I can taste the fried chicken !!


----------



## sk8belle

DISclaimer: I hate spiders, and there was one lurking out of frame on this web.  I mention this so you know that I did not mess with the web.  The spider created this hidden Mickey all on his own.  This is on the balcony of rm 4031 at the BWV.


----------



## Thumper's Tara

Now, we shall head to Africa...


----------



## stenogoddess

Dustin said:
			
		

> Here's a lesser known attraction on mainstreet!!!!!!!!




I am so jealous!  I never see that many all in one place and I've NEVER seen Briar Rabbit.  That was a load of Pixie Dust for sure that day!   Good for you.


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

I took this infrared shot last may, I can't wait too see this completed.


----------



## AndyMcV

A shot of Space Mountain from the TTA.


----------



## purplern




----------



## AndyMcV

Ok, one more shot for today.  

This one was taken of my son and me while we fed the ducks at MGM.  It's right where you get off the boats (from S/D, BC YC, Boardwalk & Epcot) before you enter the park.


----------



## Alacrity




----------



## disneyfan61

Here's my pic for today. April 2004


----------



## DisneyDame

A ducks-eye view of Cinderella's castle....


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Jotash




----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

One of my favorite pictures of ds who was 4.5 last year watching at the corner of the Main Street Parade


----------



## mtb2005

Dznefreek said:
			
		

>


NICE PIC!


----------



## Margaret West

Diznefreek-- What program do you use to achieve such great pics?  Your pics are just wonderful and make me really homesick for WDW    I have a Nikon D70 and have a few good shots but nothing as good as yours.  Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## party of 3

ILuvTinkerbelle said:
			
		

> One of my favorite pictures of ds who was 4.5 last year watching at the corner of the Main Street Parade




what a great pic!!!!!


----------



## athenna

party of 3 said:
			
		

> what a great pic!!!!!




What a little doll he is!
I was always a sucker for little one's in glasses. Makes them look even cuter.


----------



## Dznefreek

> Diznefreek-- What program do you use to achieve such great pics? Your pics are just wonderful and make me really homesick for WDW  I have a Nikon D70 and have a few good shots but nothing as good as yours. Keep 'em comin'


Adobe Photoshop 7
Paint Shop Pro 9

I use a Kodak CX7430. Most of my pix are just tweaked slightly for sharpness and color. I crop them to shift the focus to the main subject of the photo.


----------



## Thumper's Tara

Not the tradition castle shot in WDW, but still a castle (in my opinion anyway)


----------



## Disneynut4ever

Where is the steak from?


----------



## Disneynut4ever

ILuvTinkerbelle said:
			
		

> One of my favorite pictures of ds who was 4.5 last year watching at the corner of the Main Street Parade


That is a wonderful picture!  His name, the ears, the fascination.  You have captured a wonderful memory.


----------



## Disneynut4ever

Alacrity said:
			
		

>


DisneyLAND?


----------



## stenogoddess

Disneynut4ever said:
			
		

> DisneyLAND?




Nope that looks like WDW.  You can tell from the castle.  Disneyland's castle always looks a little more squatty to me, but still very pretty


----------



## sk8belle

A very content (and sleepy) tiger in AK.


----------



## purplern




----------



## Alacrity

Disneynut4ever said:
			
		

> DisneyLAND?



Nope. MK in Florida. Just at the beginning of Main Street on the square.


----------



## Alacrity

Another view. You can see the statues just in front of the flag pole...


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

Thanks.  I too am a sucker for the glasses!

Great shot of Main Street, were you in the train station up top?

Here is my picture for today!


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## MainStreetFan

Main Street USA, my favorite place


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## scrappystamper1

subscribing to thread


----------



## Dznefreek

Notice how the shrine mimics the profile of E:E . . .


----------



## disneymagic02

my pic for today...............  my DH and I Oct 30th at MNSSHP


----------



## mtb2005

Dznefreek said:
			
		

>


Dang i wish i was one of them......anyway dznefreek you have some great photos, keep posting!


----------



## bettyann29

sk8belle said:
			
		

> A very content (and sleepy) tiger in AK.



Awwww..  Too cute!


----------



## campinggal

*China!*


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

Dznefreek said:
			
		

>


WOW  What a drop, great capture!


----------



## Dznefreek

Thanks! I normally would use the "rapid fire" setting but for this one I just waited since the cars were cycling continuously on the track.


----------



## harvey




----------



## sk8belle

A slightly different perspective of the Castle (WDW)


----------



## Thumper's Tara




----------



## purplern




----------



## shewelch




----------



## kimmar067

...thread...it's the NEXT BEST-EST thing to being there!!


----------



## AndyMcV

Check out this clay model of Expedition Everest from the Imagineering team.


----------



## miss missy

FIRST CASE OF BIRD FLU REPORTED AT WALT DISNEY WORLD!


----------



## tmq2766

Someone sent that to me yesterday.... sick sick sick. HEHE


----------



## Horizons16

Harvey.... nice postioning.... of the heart in the backround not the well.... whatever....


Nice photo


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

Ok I am blonde and am not getting the bird flu thing?   help a girl out?


Here is my photo for today!  And question do you all prefer photos of our families or scenes of Disney?


----------



## Horizons16

Tink, 
The bird flu is over in Asia right now... its like SARS version 2.0, just with birds.


----------



## Tinkerbellz

Horizons16 said:
			
		

> Tink,
> The bird flu is over in Asia right now... its like SARS version 2.0, just with birds.



Which would be why Donald is lying (dead) at the foot of the castle.  I saw the picture in an email yesterday.

Here's my picture for the day!


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

Ok I know what the real bird flu is I am not THAT blonde!  :lol: I meant in relation to the picture!  Didn't even see Donald, had to go and look again!  Thanks for clearing that up!  :lol:


----------



## miss missy

ILuvTinkerbelle said:
			
		

> Ok I know what the real bird flu is I am not THAT blonde!  :lol: I meant in relation to the picture!  Didn't even see Donald, had to go and look again!  Thanks for clearing that up!  :lol:



I got he email too, but it was in  Disney Paris, I had to make my own one for WDW


----------



## LuckySadie

here's my pic...my son Maxwell (get it?)


----------



## cfbarker

Okay!  This is my first try at posting a picture...we'll see what happens!








Christine


----------



## cfbarker

OK!  I think I've got it!   






We loved Chef Mickey's!  Great character interaction!

Well, I guess I don't have it!  I'll have to try again later!



Christine


----------



## poohangel

cute pic.



			
				cfbarker said:
			
		

> Okay!  This is my first try at posting a picture...we'll see what happens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine


----------



## sk8belle




----------



## purplern




----------



## Thumper's Tara

This is a picture from the walkway to the International Gateway in EPCOT.  This beautiful tree was blooming during our trip last March.


----------



## annej

WOW! You guys take amazing phots! Thank you for many hours of enjoyment. I finally reached the end. We are leaving in 7 days and all these shots have made me so excited. I want to leave RIGHT NOW! Again, THANK YOU!


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

Awesome shots and cute kids!  Will post mine for the day soon!


----------



## kathymc




----------



## harvey

Horizons16 said:
			
		

> Harvey.... nice postioning.... of the heart in the backround not the well.... whatever....
> 
> 
> Nice photo



 

Here's one of my goofy dds just outside adventure land.  She was trying to look like a totem pole while waiting to eat at the Crystal Palace:


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

This is the first and only time the boys got their hair cut on Main Street.  We plan to do this again for this visit!


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

Cindy that is so cute!  Love that face!


----------



## Tinkerbellz

Here's another one from our "Girls Only" trip.






DD took this one herself.


----------



## Tony Toon

[/IMG]

1st time I've posted a pic (hope it works) but suspect this view is more obvious (?) than the previous one.

Oops - no photo, just a link.   What did I do wrong?


----------



## cfbarker

Let's see if I got it right this time!

We just loved Chef Mickey's...the food wasn't the best, but the character interaction was great!






Christine


----------



## campinggal




----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

Cute! That Nemo was is in such sharp focus too.  What kind of camera?

Love the Mickey one, we are going there for dinner on our visit this time!


----------



## campinggal

ILuvTinkerbelle said:
			
		

> Cute! That Nemo was is in such sharp focus too.  What kind of camera?
> 
> Love the Mickey one, we are going there for dinner on our visit this time!



That pic was taken with my digital Canon A80.  I've had it for two years and it is a great little camera.  There are newer versions of it out now- A610 for example.

Have fun at Chef Mickey's- it is a fun dinner.


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## dixiedizfan

If you post a picture like the one above, I wish you would state what it's a picture of.  Is that Tom Sawyers Island, or what?


----------



## tink22

It looks like the little bridge in Japan at Epcot.


----------



## sk8belle




----------



## We-Luv-Disney

One from wishes last december, we had a good spot right in front of the crystal palace.


----------



## Thumper's Tara

cfbarker said:
			
		

> Let's see if I got it right this time!
> 
> We just loved Chef Mickey's...the food wasn't the best, but the character interaction was great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine



The smile on your younger son is priceless!  It says it all!


----------



## Thumper's Tara

This isn't best shot...my camera wasn't focusing too well...but I love this picture...


----------



## purplern




----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

That picture of the castle is awesome!  I never seem to get good fireworks pictures.  Can I ask what settings you used?


Here is mine for today.  This is in the fountain in Epcot, my kids LOVE those things, and his hair is green from his haircut on Main Street that day


----------



## kathymc

we-luv-disney

WOW! Love that castle shot - hope you dont mind its now my desktop!

heres my shot for today


----------



## athenna

kathymc said:
			
		

> we-luv-disney
> 
> WOW! Love that castle shot - hope you dont mind its now my desktop!
> 
> heres my shot for today



LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## mtb2005

Anymore Everest photo's?


----------



## Wendy1953

sue with wendy & peter SMALL


----------



## crazee4mickey

Don't think I've posted this one yet---taken last year  in December at Wishes during MVMCP





I know its just supposed to be one picture a day but here's another favorite!


----------



## Jotash

Enjoying Pooh's Playful Spot


----------



## wkrider

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> One from wishes last december, we had a good spot right in front of the crystal palace.


AWESOME shot...I hope you don't mind I am using it as my wallpaper on my PC.


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

kathymc said:
			
		

> we-luv-disney
> 
> WOW! Love that castle shot - hope you dont mind its now my desktop!
> 
> heres my shot for today


thanks kathymc, I love the mickey shot, I wished I had not missed the MM 75th, I can kick myself. And I don't mind you you using my images on your desktop, I keep a Disney background on my PC as well


----------



## DiznEeyore

Don't know if a similar picture has been posted yet (I went back a whole bunch of pages and didn't see one .....):

JEDI MICKEY!!


----------



## TwoOldPoohs

mtb2005 said:
			
		

> Anymore Everest photo's?


----------



## sleepyone

TwoOldPoohs said:
			
		

>


Oooooo Aaaaahhhh!!!  I'm so excited!  I hope it's running when we're there in May!


----------



## campinggal

*Krystos Performers at Epcot*


----------



## cfbarker

Here's my pic for the day....







Christine


----------



## brack

My favorite subject at WDW .... my DW! She tolerates it most times.


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

We were lucky enough to be there for the 75th MM thing, and I have shots of SO many of those Mickeys including that one, but our favorite was the Yankee!  Sorry!  


Anyway here is my picture for today.  This is the kids in Epcot once again.  Last year we did a hats around the world, so I have them in every hat that represented each country.  When I make that trips scrapbook, there will be two page spread called Hats Around the World!


----------



## purplern




----------



## MinnieMouseMom

ILuvTinkerbelle said:
			
		

> We were lucky enough to be there for the 75th MM thing, and I have shots of SO many of those Mickeys including that one, but our favorite was the Yankee!  Sorry!
> 
> 
> Anyway here is my picture for today.  This is the kids in Epcot once again.  Last year we did a hats around the world, so I have them in every hat that represented each country.  When I make that trips scrapbook, there will be two page spread called Hats Around the World!



What a great idea!!!


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

Thanks!  I thought to     The boys did get a bit bored with it though, but I told them if they just did this for me this once, I would not do it to them again.  So they did it.  My favorite is the ones with the tri coner hats in American Adventure.  I took them in sepia tone too so they look old


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## disneyaggie

Dznefreek said:
			
		

>


Beautiful! Where was this taken?


----------



## jimmiej

disneyaggie said:
			
		

> Beautiful! Where was this taken?



Downtown Disney Marketplace


----------



## imagineerhopefull

first picture


----------



## Yellow_Stitch




----------



## bettyann29

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> One from wishes last december, we had a good spot right in front of the crystal palace.




Gorgeous!!  I set it as my new background too!!


----------



## poohangel

too cute.  



			
				Yellow_Stitch said:
			
		

>


----------



## purplern




----------



## disneyaggie

jimmiej said:
			
		

> Downtown Disney Marketplace


Thanks, from one Texan to another!


----------



## imagineerhopefull

AK parade


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

imagineerhopefull said:
			
		

> first picture



Where is this pool loacted?  Super cute!


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

Ok here is my picture of the day
This was the boys fooling around after their haircuts.  I just love how they are looking at each other


----------



## Jennifer48

kathymc said:
			
		

> we-luv-disney
> 
> WOW! Love that castle shot - hope you dont mind its now my desktop!
> 
> heres my shot for today



Gotta love Mickey as a Red Sox!


----------



## Yellow_Stitch

He thought this would chase him around like he was Scooby Doo!


----------



## imagineerhopefull

ILuvTinkerbelle said:
			
		

> Where is this pool loacted?  Super cute!




Its at the Boardwalk, had a very good stay there and the location is great being so close to both MGM and Epcot and all the extra stuff there is to do around the area.


----------



## Dznefreek

Boardwalk


----------



## brack

Dznefreek said:
			
		

> pix



Here is another view of the fountain at the Marketplace


----------



## kissy

You all have som great pics! I wanna go back to disney NOW! haha!
Here's one from my trip, this is my 8 yr old Amber and my MIL. I just love how happy they look. This was one of our best nights. We were eating at the garden grill and there was a ton of character interaction!


----------



## gruZ

My first attempt at a picture:


----------



## gruZ

At least it worked.  How do you make the pictures appear bigger?


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

I can't see it unless I right click on the red x and then c&p


----------



## sk8belle

If only the crane weren't there...


----------



## purplern




----------



## Thumper's Tara




----------



## AndyMcV

sk8belle said:
			
		

> If only the crane weren't there...



Hi sk8belle

There you go....  I just modified your pic a bit.


----------



## sk8belle

Hey, cool!  Thanks, AndyMcV!


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

Mickey and pals greeting Epcot's guests


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

Here is mine for the day!  BTW That is awesome that you can edit pictures

Little Dude in Pool


----------



## prestonsmomma

Finally I can post in this section.


----------



## bride03

ILuvTinkerbelle said:
			
		

> Here is mine for the day!  BTW That is awesome that you can edit pictures
> 
> Little Dude in Pool




HEHEHE, he's a cutie.  Was the water too warm/cold for him?!  My little brothers make faces like that when they get it, you got a great shot!!


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## bettyann29

very nice!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tinkerbell81284

PrestonsMomma,

Was that picture of Stitch in a santa hat in Magic Kingdom or another park?


----------



## crazee4mickey

prestonsmomma said:
			
		

> Finally I can post in this section.



Prestonsmomma~What an absolutely gorgeous picture!!
Dznefreek~ I have been admiring your great pictures for sometime now...they are really amazing!
Thanks to everyone for brightening my day!


----------



## Dznefreek

> Dznefreek~ I have been admiring your great pictures for sometime now...they are really amazing!



Thanks!


----------



## gruZ

Big Thunder Mountain through the eyes of Fort Langhorn


----------



## sk8belle

From Lights! Motors! Action! at MGM:


----------



## kathymc

gotta love men in kilts!


----------



## Thumper's Tara

Space Mt from the ferry.


----------



## Thumper's Tara

kathymc said:
			
		

> gotta love men in kilts!



Mmmmmmm....Men in Kilts!


----------



## tzuhouse

Just wanted to say that y'all have the greatest pics.  It's really exciting for me to see these each day, as our trip counts down.

I promise I'll share when I get back.  My Dad decided that, if he was going to get me a new camera for Christmas, he should give it to me before our trip.  Got it yesterday.  Nikon D70s  I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!

Mary


----------



## prestonsmomma

tinkerbell81284 said:
			
		

> PrestonsMomma,
> 
> Was that picture of Stitch in a santa hat in Magic Kingdom or another park?




That was at MGM.


----------



## Horizons16

Dznefreek - always a treat when you post here. Your pictures always have a great color to them. Very bright and alive. Thank you. 

GruZ and Thumper's Tara - those shots are cool. Some angles that you really never think of taking. 

ILuvTinkerbelle - It looks like that little guy just saw a sea monster haha  


Thanks everyone. As soon as Im down there for my CP I'll get a photobucket account and start to post here.


----------



## purplern




----------



## Thumper's Tara

Horizons16 said:
			
		

> GruZ and Thumper's Tara - those shots are cool. Some angles that you really never think of taking.



Thanks!  I have fun doing it...I can't wait to go back and play again - 60 days and counting.


----------



## eeyore45

Notice the street is empty!!  Gotta love those 8 am Breakfast ressies!!


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

Great pics!  I had never seen Sleeping Beauty's Castle before!  I want one of those crowns now!!!  Maybe this trip!

My little guy always makes funny faces.  Since we are from New England the water is never too cold for us in Disney!    

Here is mine for today.  I love how they really thought if they worked together that they would get the thing out!


----------



## dixiedizfan

Okay ... Who is the guy on the bench in the above picture ... the statue holding Minnie's hand?


----------



## MinnieM21

dixiedizfan said:
			
		

> Okay ... Who is the guy on the bench in the above picture ... the statue holding Minnie's hand?




Roy Disney. Walt's brother


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Horizons16

Ok uhhh
has that guitar always been there???


----------



## mtb2005

No . Thats not a real photo he mushed it togther to make it look good. I think it's called a collage,   i could be wrong.


----------



## Dznefreek

That is exactly what I did . . . .

*Here are more that I have done.*


----------



## cleo

ILuvTinkerbelle, that picture is priceless.


----------



## party of 3

ILuvTinkerbelle said:
			
		

> Great pics!  I had never seen Sleeping Beauty's Castle before!  I want one of those crowns now!!!  Maybe this trip!
> 
> My little guy always makes funny faces.  Since we are from New England the water is never too cold for us in Disney!
> 
> Here is mine for today.  I love how they really thought if they worked together that they would get the thing out!





LOOOOOOOOVE IT! what a shot!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

kathymc said:
			
		

> gotta love men in kilts!



Yup    





Debbie


----------



## bride03

As for the men in kilts...

That's hot...(in my best Paris Hilton voice)  LOL!


----------



## prestonsmomma

Here is mine for today.


----------



## Scottwdw

tzuhouse said:
			
		

> I promise I'll share when I get back.  My Dad decided that, if he was going to get me a new camera for Christmas, he should give it to me before our trip.  Got it yesterday.  Nikon D70s  I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!



Great camera, Mary!  I have a D70.  Check out the new Photography Forum here on the DIS if you have any questions before your trip!


----------



## campinggal

*Getting in the holiday spirit with a shot from the MK Holiday Parade...*


----------



## gruZ

This is Tom Sawyer's island a day before Wilma was supposed to hit.  No-one was at MK!


----------



## Dznefreek

Gone but not forgotten . . .


----------



## sk8belle

Snack time at AK:


----------



## party of 3

gruZ said:
			
		

> This is Tom Sawyer's island a day before Wilma was supposed to hit.  No-one was at MK!



what a great pic!


----------



## Alacrity

bride03 said:
			
		

> As for the men in kilts...
> 
> That's hot...(in my best Paris Hilton voice)  LOL!



Hmmm...well I might just have to git me some o' them...  

Hehheh...

Now then...what to wear under 'em?   

hehehehehe...


----------



## kissy

One of my girls on the "Coffee cups" as my 2 yr old calls them! It's her favorite ride and one of the few times I could get her to REALLY smile! The 8 yr old on the other hand is a complete HAM! HAHA!


----------



## purplern




----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

Dznefreek said:
			
		

> Gone but not forgotten . . .



Where and what is this?


Thanks I love that picture of the boys too, they were SO in to it!


Here is mine for today.  Big Brother was so excited to meet Sleeping Beauty!  The kiss she gave him looked so cute!


----------



## 3mickeys&me

Three Cuties


----------



## bride03

ILuvTinkerbelle said:
			
		

> Where and what is this?



It's the Mickey kaleidoscope that used to be...although I thought it was still there...at Downtown Disney!!!


----------



## Horizons16

mtb2005 said:
			
		

> No . Thats not a real photo he mushed it togther to make it look good. I think it's called a collage,   i could be wrong.



So that would explain why there is a faded lady in the bushes... well then im an idiot.


----------



## AndyMcV

A good shot of Mickey in the daily MK parade.


----------



## AndyMcV

Ok, ok... I couldn't stop at just one.  Here's one more.


----------



## AndyMcV

....one last one for today....


----------



## MkUSmile78

WOW!!!!!!!  Everyone has some Great pics!!!


----------



## Jennifer48

3mickeys&me said:
			
		

> Three Cuties




No offense 3mickeys&me, but this picture is a little disturbing to me   especially the little one on the right.


----------



## disneyjunkie

Jennifer48 said:
			
		

> No offense 3mickeys&me, but this picture is a little disturbing to me   especially the little one on the right.



I knew this was coming.  

 I  think it's a cute picture.  It's just three kids having a good time PRETENDING.


----------



## Jennifer48

disneyjunkie said:
			
		

> I knew this was coming.
> 
> I  think it's a cute picture.  It's just three kids having a good time PRETENDING.



I hope I didn't upset anyone.  Obviously I know that they are pretending, just where I live, unfortunately, I've seen kids this age with real guns.  I'm sorry.


----------



## Kimberly815

Bump.


----------



## ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

MEJICO!


----------



## jimmiej




----------



## Got Quattro?

From balcony at BC


----------



## heaven2dc

Jennifer48 said:
			
		

> No offense 3mickeys&me, but this picture is a little disturbing to me   especially the little one on the right.



I agree Jennifer48 - I know it was probably taken at Frontierland intended as a "cute" photo.    Just a little odd to post on here - please take no offense either 3mickeys&me.


----------



## TwoOldPoohs

Streetmosphere!
They are so much fun to watch!


----------



## prestonsmomma

Oh I really need a scanner tonight.  We were over at my Mom's house for Thanksgiving and she dragged out the old photo albums (my brother's new girlfriend came to meet the family).  She had a picture of me as a tiny tiny thing on Main Street.  There was NOTHING there.      I couldn't believe my eyes.


----------



## purplern




----------



## Yellow_Stitch




----------



## tubachick

Its hard to believe that we took this picture in FEB already!!!  But its still one of our favorites of this happy couple!!!


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

A little Epcot with a little watercolor.


----------



## TwoOldPoohs




----------



## AndyMcV

More from the MK day parade.  Here's Mary Poppins...


----------



## AndyMcV

Nice group from the MK day parade.....


----------



## shellface

AndyMcV said:
			
		

> Check out this clay model of Expedition Everest from the Imagineering team.





where was this taken?

My boyfriend would be interested in seeing models of the rides and stuff...and to be honest I would to


----------



## AndyMcV

shellface said:
			
		

> where was this taken?
> 
> My boyfriend would be interested in seeing models of the rides and stuff...and to be honest I would to



Sorry shellface I'm not sure where it was taken.  Kind of looks like somebody's basement .  I found this picture on wdwinfo.com somewhere.

Andy


----------



## Stitchy_Baby_626

EpcotKilterFan said:
			
		

> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie




ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww nooooooooooooooo!!!!! 

Donna
 xxx


----------



## Jennifer48

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> A little Epcot with a little watercolor.




Fantastic picture!!  I love how the colors all just pop out of the screen.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AndyMcV

Illuminations in June 2003


----------



## Dznefreek

Might be a duplicate. . .


----------



## danny1649

Thanks to all for the great photo's


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

This is one of the many times my ds has been in the parade.  He loves doing this and I love seeing him do it!


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## purplern




----------



## party of 3

TwoOldPoohs said:
			
		

> Streetmosphere!
> They are so much fun to watch!




too old poohs, 
GREAT as usual!!! i always love to see yours. i have to call my dh in to see yours. i talk about you like i know you!!!!! i say,"dave come see ilene's pic that she posted, don't you just love it?" he gets such a kick out of it. 
thanks for sharing. keep them coming.


----------



## gruZ

This is the Beach Club reflected in one of the Boardwalk shop windows.


----------



## never_enough_pooh




----------



## metsfan11

dcg0317 said:
			
		

> Ok I'm joining the fun. love everyones pictures from the world. Here's mine for today.



i just started reading this thread from the begining and i found THIS
its my backround!!!
amazing pic


----------



## Dznefreek

Stone Dragon marker at DAK . . .


----------



## LovePug




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## campinggal

*Holiday Decorations 2004 *


----------



## campinggal

I'm so not worthy to be posting my pics on this thread!!!  LOL!!

*Dznefreek* I love your pics.  At some point in my life I'll have the time to play around with my digital photos- when I get there- I'll have you in mind!

*Plurplern, TwoOldPoohs and We-luv-Disney* Your photos are inspiring too!!  

Thank you to all who share pics- makes the days between trips more enjoyable!


----------



## TwoOldPoohs

Dznefreek said:
			
		

>


Dznefreek - I love this one! Good job!


----------



## TwoOldPoohs

party of 3 said:
			
		

> too old poohs,
> GREAT as usual!!! i always love to see yours. i have to call my dh in to see yours. i talk about you like i know you!!!!! i say,"dave come see irene's pic that she posted, don't you just love it?" he gets such a kick out of it.
> thanks for sharing. keep them coming.





			
				campinggal said:
			
		

> *Plurplern, TwoOldPoohs and We-luv-Disney* Your photos are inspiring too!!



party of 3 and campinggal,
Thank you so much! You just made my day ... um ... my week!
Ilene


----------



## TwoOldPoohs

Hope you don't mind two today.


----------



## party of 3

Dznefreek said:
			
		

>




i love this one too!!!

thanks for sharing!


----------



## gruZ




----------



## purplern

*Purplern, TwoOldPoohs and We-luv-Disney* Your photos are inspiring too!!  

Thank you to all who share pics- makes the days between trips more enjoyable![/QUOTE]


Thanks!  Here's mine for today: La Bafana


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

Dznefreek said:
			
		

>




WOW!!! I really love this, I am saving as my desktop!!

Here is mine for today The boys climbing on the Xs and Os at the All Star Sports Hotel.  They LOVED doing this!


----------



## NC State

Bump!  I love looking at this post a couple times a day!


----------



## Dznefreek

How I spent my Saturday night . . .


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

Love both of those posts Dznefreek!!!  What program do you use again to make those castle ones?


----------



## inthemood

Just made my day!!!


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

Letting Tinkerbelle out of her box!


----------



## campinggal

*'Characters on Holiday' Bus decked out for the Holidays at Epcot*


----------



## Kimberly815

I love all these photos!!!


----------



## purplern




----------



## Dznefreek

> Love both of those posts Dznefreek!!! What program do you use again to make those castle ones?


 It is a seamless tile effect from Corel Paint shop Pro 9.0


----------



## gruZ




----------



## Disney5Mom




----------



## metsfan11

gruZ said:
			
		

>




this is the statue of minnie and roy disney right?


----------



## gruZ

this is the statue of minnie and roy disney right?

Yes, at the beginning of Main Street.


----------



## bubba73

My signature line has one of my favorites. I will add a couple more as soon as I can figure photobucket out totally.


----------



## Yellow_Stitch




----------



## disneyfan61

My DS in 2004.


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

Fantasmic Mickey


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> Fantasmic Mickey




That's a great shot!  I just got a new camera so I am hoping to get some good ones this year!


----------



## Stitch Inside




----------



## Hades

an early morning shot at epcot on the way to the princess breakfast.






ruler of the underground


----------



## Horizons16

mmmm Lime


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

Hades said:
			
		

> an early morning shot at epcot on the way to the princess breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruler of the underground


Great shot Hades! I could watch the monorail at epcot all day long.


----------



## DisneyMom5

Dznefreek said:
			
		

> Stone Dragon marker at DAK . . .



I can't believe we've never seen this.  Where is it located at AK?  My son LOVES dragon stuff.


----------



## Dznefreek

As you cross the bridge into Camp Minnie-Mickey look in the trees to the right, along the water.


----------



## cindyfan

I love this shot.....


----------



## Thumper's Tara

I love AK - I could spend all day taking pictures of animals.  Here is today's shot - a picture of a parrot in AK!


----------



## purplern




----------



## kimmar067

Stitch Inside said:
			
		

>




Christmas AND Disney ~ doesn't get much better'n this, except MAYBE if ya throw in some CHOCOLATES!!!


----------



## harvey




----------



## gruZ




----------



## Stitch Inside

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> Christmas AND Disney ~ doesn't get much better'n this, except MAYBE if ya throw in some CHOCOLATES!!!


Funny thing is, that picture was taken November 12th of this year.


----------



## Stitch Inside

What's missing?


----------



## metsfan11

Stitch Inside said:
			
		

> What's missing?


 


the crouds i believe

it looks EMPTY!!!


lucky...


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

Stitch Inside said:
			
		

> What's missing?


Maybe the crowds of people


----------



## cindyfan

Stitch Inside said:
			
		

> What's missing?


ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

I have the best photo, unfortunately it is on regular film and I don't have a scanner.  But it is the boys running down Main Street MK, holding hands and the place is deserted!  It is my all time favorite.  I love when you have the whole park to yourself!


----------



## miss missy

gruZ said:
			
		

>



I love these guys!


----------



## jlowejd5

I dug through my old pre-digital photo albums this evening.  Here's one from the Spring Break trip, senior year of undergrad.  We're in the Studios, and I see this guy that looks awfully familiar.  I knew I'd seen him someplace, and so I took a picture, just in case he got famous later.  It was later that night at the hotel I remembered where I'd seen him.  That's the man, Ahchoo from Men In Tights himself...

Dave Chappelle.

My only guess is that he was there promoting that awful "Buddies" sitcom that lasted about a month.  But it was on ABC, and produced by Buena Vista, so it makes sense.

Now, let's see if I remember how to post pix...


----------



## jlowejd5

Since I really only have one more good one to post, and it's technically a resort...

This was the view out of our hotel room at the BC on our 2001 trip.  We were a little thrown, but the construction guys gave us a big smile and a wave any time we looked out.  Apparently the Disney magic extends to plumbers and pipefitters.  

BCV, under construction, spring of 2001


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

Another one from All-Star Sports!


----------



## Thumper's Tara

ILuvTinkerbelle said:
			
		

> Another one from All-Star Sports!



I love it!  The little boy on the left - his face is priceless!  Ah, the joy of Disney


----------



## Thumper's Tara

Here is a shot of Dad and me golfing!  I think that this was at the Palm.  Gosh, I am horrible, I can't remember where we golfed!


----------



## stenogoddess

Thumper's Tara said:
			
		

> Here is a shot of Dad and me golfing!  I think that this was at the Palm.  Gosh, I am horrible, I can't remember where we golfed!




That is the best golf cart ever!  I want one!


----------



## purplern




----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

Thumper's Tara said:
			
		

> Here is a shot of Dad and me golfing!  I think that this was at the Palm.  Gosh, I am horrible, I can't remember where we golfed!




OMG that is so freaking cool!  I want to go golfing just to ride in that!


----------



## kimmar067

ILuvTinkerbelle said:
			
		

> OMG that is so freaking cool!  I want to go golfing just to ride in that!




Who saya ya gotta play golf to ride that thing????


----------



## gruZ




----------



## kimmar067

gruZ said:
			
		

>



WAHHHHHH!!!!   Nuttin' sadder'n an EMPTY RIDE!!!!


----------



## ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

its funny to see that and then see a 60 minute wait on certain days...


----------



## Horizons16

60 minutes? 

I remember when it was first opened and the line reached towards Pirates.... 200 something minutes.


----------



## kimmar067

Horizons16 said:
			
		

> 60 minutes?
> 
> I remember when it was first opened and the line reached towards Pirates.... 200 something minutes.




....Fast Pass!!!


----------



## Dznefreek

A New "The many Faces of Divine" . . .


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## We-Luv-Disney

Dznefreek said:
			
		

> A New "The many Faces of Divine" . . .


Very cool photo merge Dznefreek!


----------



## gruZ

Wow...kind of looks like some sci-fi movie poster...


----------



## gruZ

My daughter spotted this one...


----------



## Scottwdw

There was a misty rain out and this is the best I've gotten of the search lights.




For my Photography board buddies, this was done with my old Coolpix 995 camera and hand held.


----------



## kimmar067

Dznefreek said:
			
		

> A New "The many Faces of Divine" . . .
> 
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/wdw4me1/WDW%20Collage%
> 20Pictures/Untitled-Stitched-06CustomMedium.jpg



....what a cool picture!!


----------



## Thumper's Tara

ILuvTinkerbelle said:
			
		

> OMG that is so freaking cool!  I want to go golfing just to ride in that!



I wish that we actually got to drive it around while we golfed, but we had a plain old golf cart


----------



## stenogoddess

Thumper's Tara said:
			
		

> I wish that we actually got to drive it around while we golfed, but we had a plain old golf cart




Really?  Well, what's the point in that?  They should all look like that in my opinion.  Oh, well, at least you got a great shot anyway.


----------



## Thumper's Tara

stenogoddess said:
			
		

> Really?  Well, what's the point in that?  They should all look like that in my opinion.  Oh, well, at least you got a great shot anyway.



Well, it did have this really cool tracking devise in the golf course.  It told you how far it was to the hole, allowed you to call the beverage lady, and talk to golf center.  I wish they all had giant Mickey heads.


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

the liberty belle shot in infrared


----------



## AndyMcV

For those of you who travel to Disney via the air this shot might bring back some memories.  A little off topic but cute none the less.  This is our little guy on the plane after a week and a half at Disney.  Poor little guy is exhausted. 

BTW he got the crown from the Burger King in the Orlando airport.


----------



## kimmar067

AndyMcV said:
			
		

> For those of you who travel to Disney via the air this shot might bring back some memories.  A little off topic but cute none the less.  This is our little guy on the plane after a week and a half at Disney.  Poor little guy is exhausted.
> 
> BTW he got the crown from the Burger King in the Orlando airport.



...awwwww!! (I feel that way after a WDW vaca!)


----------



## Thumper's Tara




----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

Awesome pics!  I have yet to see Divine!  That is on my must do list this time, if I ask where she is will someone tell us?


----------



## Disneynut4ever

Dznefreek said:
			
		

> A New "The many Faces of Divine" . . .


I know this is a stupid question, but where is this at?


----------



## Dznefreek

She can be found on the path between Asia and Africa generally between 10am-1pm (I believe).


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

Thanks we plan to look for her this time


----------



## eeyore45

Dancing with Prince Charming at 1900 Park Fare Dinner


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

OMG that is too cute!  I bet she was thrilled!


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## We-Luv-Disney

A cloudy day at epcot


----------



## kimmar067

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> A cloudy day at epcot




....clouds, it's STILL better'n being stuck HERE....


----------



## Scottwdw

My DDs comparing their hands to a gorillas.


----------



## Thumper's Tara




----------



## purplern




----------



## dcg0317

Epcot


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

dcg0317 said:
			
		

> Epcot


Great shot dcg0317, hey where have you been, I was starting to worry about you


----------



## dcg0317

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> Great shot dcg0317, hey where have you been, I was starting to worry about you


Thank you We-Luv-Disney. Very busy time at work and sick.


----------



## Horizons16

purplern said:
			
		

>


 
Is this from Disneyland?


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

dcg0317 said:
			
		

> Thank you We-Luv-Disney. Very busy time at work and sick.


glad your feeling better! sometimes work can make you feel even sicker  I know mine dose


----------



## gruZ




----------



## purplern

Horizons16 said:
			
		

> Is this from Disneyland?


 No WDW. It was taken from the Liberty boat, towards Big Thunder Mountain


----------



## purplern

dcg0317 said:
			
		

> Epcot



This is beautiful. Where in Canada is it?


----------



## campinggal




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## barrie

I finally got caught up on this thread. I love looking at everyone's pictures! Here's one from my trip last month. This is a picture of Illuminations from a bench at the International Gateway. You can't really tell it's Disney but I like how different it is. Kind of reminds me of some of the pix I've seen of the Fountains at Bellagion in Vegas - my other most favorite place to play!


----------



## TwoOldPoohs

Last year:


----------



## LoriMistress

DH and I on our HM in 2003.


----------



## declansdad

Here is a shot of Wishes from Liberty Square.


----------



## dcg0317

purplern said:
			
		

> This is beautiful. Where in Canada is it?


Thanks purlern, it's the view from the walkway as you head into "Le Cellier" StaekHouse.


----------



## gruZ

Beach Club Villa Sunset


----------



## purplern




----------



## We-Luv-Disney

Kilimanjaro Safari, a lazy lion day


----------



## barrie

Wishes over Beach Club


----------



## PieInYourEye

[/IMG]


----------



## PieInYourEye

This was at this years Flower and Garden Festival in the Butterfly Garden.


----------



## PieInYourEye

My Buzz Lightyear Score


----------



## bride03

PieInYourEye said:
			
		

> My Buzz Lightyear Score




hahaha that's a great one!  Don't you just love that ride??!!!  Only 13 more days for me!


----------



## party of 3

gruZ said:
			
		

> Beach Club Villa Sunset




wow,great pic!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## campinggal

*More Osborne Lights from MGM!*


----------



## TwoOldPoohs

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> Kilimanjaro Safari, a lazy lion day


Great capture! What lens did you use?


----------



## purplern




----------



## micks




----------



## We-Luv-Disney

TwoOldPoohs said:
			
		

> Great capture! What lens did you use?


Thanks TwoOldPoohs, I used my Canon 70-200F4 with 1.4 teleconverter attached. I love this combo, but there did not seem to be many animals out the day we went on the safari, maybe they were on break


----------



## eeyore45

Since someone posted the lion, I have to post my favorite Giraffe Picture - the Safari driver said it was rare to see the Giraffe getting a drink of water, because they are so "vulnerable"... I was surprised I captured it with the Cannon 200 Digital camera - only 2megapixals!!!


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> Since someone posted the lion, I have to post my favorite Giraffe Picture - the Safari driver said it was rare to see the Giraffe getting a drink of water, because they are so "vulnerable"... I was surprised I captured it with the Cannon 200 Digital camera - only 2megapixals!!!


Greta capture eeyore45, I have never seen a Giraffe it such a weird stance


----------



## purplern




----------



## campinggal

*I'm in the holiday spirit today as we set up our Christmas tree so a pic from Crystal Palace with Pooh Friends decked out...*


----------



## nicdanh

This photo was taking last week in MGM.


----------



## gruZ

Don't drop the camera!


----------



## Dznefreek

A Chorus Line . . .


----------



## ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

that test track shot is brilllliant!


----------



## S. C.

purplern said:
			
		

>


Love this pic. Makes me want to go to WDW now.


----------



## S. C.

nicdanh said:
			
		

> This photo was taking last week in MGM.


What a great picture. & I love the picture of all three kids sleeping in the car.


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

gruZ said:
			
		

> Don't drop the camera!


wow, very cool shot! I fell like I'm on the ride


----------



## willis37862

Photo taken at All Star Movies Resort


----------



## gruZ




----------



## purplern

S. C. said:
			
		

> Love this pic. Makes me want to go to WDW now.



Thanks!!! Here's today's:


----------



## nicdanh

Animal Kingdom's Vine Lady.


----------



## Dznefreek

Today . . .


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

Dznefreek said:
			
		

> Today . . .


WOW  Beautiful, I can't wait untill we get there.


----------



## WendyMichaelJohn

Oops!  Didn't work.  Gotta figure this out later this evening.

Shel


----------



## Dznefreek

Another one from today . . .


----------



## willis37862

Dh and I about three weeks ago. Wish I was still there.....


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## campinggal

*Cool!!! I like the color/b&w combo!!*


----------



## TwoOldPoohs

In honor of Walt Disney's birthday, a not very good photo of his birthday cake December 5, 2001. We were eating lunch and totally missed the ceremony.


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

TwoOldPoohs said:
			
		

> In honor of Walt Disney's birthday, a not very good photo of his birthday cake December 5, 2001. We were eating lunch and totally missed the ceremony.


Very cool ilene, thats one huge birthday cake.


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## MinnieMouseMom

I took this one yesterday


----------



## Scottwdw

Dznefreek said:
			
		

> Today . . .



Gotta ask...did you use a polarizer on this one?  The sky is beautiful and the flowers just pop!


----------



## declansdad

Here is one from this past July.  I would love to see Christmas pictures if anyone has them.


----------



## purplern




----------



## nicdanh

Magic Kingdom November 2005


----------



## bride03

declansdad said:
			
		

> I would love to see Christmas pictures if anyone has them.



Hey declansdad...check out this thread for awesome holiday pics!!!  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=897299


----------



## sleepyone

nicdanh said:
			
		

> Magic Kingdom November 2005


Were you sitting on the ground to get this picture?  It's an interesting perspective.  One I wouldn't have thought of to get the camera still.  My dh is going to think I'm nuts laying on the ground to get pictures this coming trip...LOL.  Also, it looks like the man to the left is video taping you taking this picture...LOL.


----------



## disgram

been away from the site for a while and just caught up!!! Boy I missed alot!!! such wonderful pictures cannot wait to our trip! 257 more days!!!!


----------



## Dznefreek

> Gotta ask...did you use a polarizer on this one? The sky is beautiful and the flowers just pop!


 No. The sun was shining directly on the front of the castle and it was a clear day from noon till about 2pm yesterday.


----------



## Horizons16

nicdanh

that is an awesome shot of the castle!


----------



## gruZ




----------



## sjams

gruZ,
That pic is absolutely beautiful...thanks for sharing..


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## elastigirlfan

gruZ said:
			
		

>





That is a cool pic!!!


----------



## madaboutpooh

*DD fell asleep waiting for the Share a Dream Come True parade*


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

An Animal Kingdom resident


----------



## nicdanh

Look Pooh! Some crumbs.


----------



## purplern




----------



## kimmar067

....that is SOME GET-UP that guy in the doorway has!  I mean EVERYBODY knows you don't mix a white purse with black socks!


----------



## purplern

kimmar067 said:
			
		

> ....that is SOME GET-UP that guy in the doorway has!  I mean EVERYBODY knows you don't mix a white purse with black socks!



What can I say! I guess he doesnt have fashion sense! He probably thinks he looks good!


----------



## declansdad

bride03 said:
			
		

> Hey declansdad...check out this thread for awesome holiday pics!!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=897299


 
Thanks for the link.  Very nice pics.


----------



## woody64

Here's Rita Moreno at the 8:30 show the first night of the Candlelight Processional.  She was great as was the whole program.


----------



## garris3404

nicdanh said:
			
		

> Animal Kingdom's Vine Lady.


Where did you find her?


----------



## nicdanh

garris3404 said:
			
		

> Where did you find her?




Walking through Africa, she was wrapped around a tree and I just happed to notice her & when I did she than started moving along.


----------



## Diznenut

They were testing everest when we were there. I just missed the car going peak to peak. Taken from the entrance to Tarzan Rocks.  The contrast against that super blue sky was gorgeous!!!








And my favorite - taken at the bridge to Africa. I love the reflection in the river.  Pictures don't capture it nearly well enough!


----------



## gruZ

Mr favorite resort...


----------



## nicdanh

gruZ said:
			
		

> Mr favorite resort...




One of our favs also!!


----------



## willis37862

I loved the parade!!


----------



## Dznefreek

B&W with a touch of color. . . .


----------



## nicdanh

Hi Lilo!


----------



## purplern




----------



## wkrider

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> An Animal Kingdom resident


Great shot...I love photographing the animals at AK.


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

A beautiful May afternoon at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

wkrider said:
			
		

> Great shot...I love photographing the animals at AK.


Thanks wkrider, This big guy was posing for everyone at AK


----------



## joeathome167

Goofy!!


----------



## gruZ

View From Tomorrowland


----------



## cindyfan

gruZ said:
			
		

> View From Tomorrowland


NICE shot!!!!!!  
I love so many different perspectives of the castle! 
We-Luv-Disney..... your shot is awesome too!!!!


----------



## WDW Poly Princess

artwork on a building in the little Himilayan area around Everest


----------



## campinggal

*Well, it's going to snow in NH tonight so I'm thinking warm thoughts...the Mexico Pavillion in Epcot!*


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## nicdanh




----------



## gruZ




----------



## disneyfanfamily

Here is my picture.  First time doing this.  Do not know if it will work.....

htpp://i29.photobucket.com


----------



## disneyfanfamily

Okay....that didn't work.  I am computer dumb....Any help out there?  I put my pictures onto the photobucket site.  But after that, I must have done everything else wrong....


----------



## disney kid at heart

Now that I know how to reply to the threads I have got to thank all of you for your awesome pics of the World. We only get to go every 2yrs, but all of you keep me from missing it too much. I can't wait to see the new ones each day. Thank you all and keep em comin'. God Bless


----------



## lucincia

From last week's trip - Toddler pin trader in training.


----------



## disneyfanfamily

see if this works...

I know it is dark.  But I still think my little princess looks precious!


----------



## disneyfanfamily

Okay, I know that we are only to post 1 a day.   But since I got the hang of this, here is just 1 more....

My little Bethany just looks so much in awe....


----------



## We-Luv-Disney

disneyfanfamily said:
			
		

> Okay, I know that we are only to post 1 a day.   But since I got the hang of this, here is just 1 more....
> 
> My little Bethany just looks so much in awe....


That is one of the sweetest pics I have seen...what a wonderful smile


----------



## Minnie824

Just back!  One of my favorite photos:





http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...ort_order=0&albumsperpage=12&navfolderid=2005


----------



## dcg0317

Komodo Dragon at AK


----------



## purplern

How to embarass your teenager


----------



## disneyfanfamily

Thanks We-Luv-Disney!  She was so excited!


----------



## disneyfanfamily

Thanks to dcg0317, I am reposting my daughter's picture.  What a great guy!


----------



## tinknme

Beautiful picture, your dd looks lovely   





			
				disneyfanfamily said:
			
		

> Thanks to dcg0317, I am reposting my daughter's picture.  What a great guy!


----------



## never_enough_pooh

Mickey Soap!


----------



## stenogoddess

I LOVE this one!  Plus, Prince John is one of my favs.  Good shot.    




			
				disneyfanfamily said:
			
		

> Okay, I know that we are only to post 1 a day.   But since I got the hang of this, here is just 1 more....
> 
> My little Bethany just looks so much in awe....


----------



## McDisney

never_enough_pooh said:
			
		

> Mickey Soap!



How big is that?  If it is as big as it looks to me, how would one use it? 
(not that i would try - how cool is that?)


----------



## never_enough_pooh

It was a display only... It was probaby about 3 feet tall. It was roped off, so that nobody could use it (ha ha!!)


----------



## LoriMistress

DH and I on our HM opening MGM.


----------



## disneyfanfamily




----------



## tzuhouse

Here now.  For my pics that I've actually uploaded, go to www.photobucket.com and search for tzuhouse under the album name.  You'll see a sub album for WDW.  Gotta go have breakfast with Mary Poppins.

Mary


----------



## purplern




----------



## nicdanh




----------



## ericafny




----------



## nicdanh




----------



## purplern




----------



## Principessa1284




----------



## ES0412

It looks like the preview area of Tiki Birds.


----------



## Principessa1284

Ding ding ding!! Congrats ES0412, you win the prize!


----------



## Yellow_Stitch




----------



## disneymama73

My DD, Madeline, 17 mos old


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## nicdanh




----------



## purplern




----------



## Principessa1284

See, we thought this was cool because my name is Krystle and DBF calls me Princess (Hense the screen name)


----------



## disneyfanfamily




----------



## willis37862

My Dh enjoying himself!


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## nicdanh




----------



## purplern

Dznefreek Gorgous picture!!!!!

This guy held up the ride as he meandered through


----------



## Dznefreek

> Dznefreek Gorgous picture!!!!!


 Thanks. It is a collage I made.


----------



## willis37862




----------



## disneymama73




----------



## miss missy

We-Luv-Disney said:
			
		

> the liberty belle shot in infrared




Thats awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## miss missy

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> Dancing with Prince Charming at 1900 Park Fare Dinner



I gotta find my pics, cuz this is MY prince fro nmthe other day


----------



## disneyfanfamily




----------



## miss missy

Dznefreek said:
			
		

> Today . . .



I was at AK this day! Cool!


----------



## miss missy

Dznefreek said:
			
		

>



AWESOME!


----------



## never_enough_pooh




----------



## miss missy

Dznefreek said:
			
		

> B&W with a touch of color. . . .




I so love these pics!


----------



## miss missy

disneyfanfamily said:
			
		

> Thanks to dcg0317, I am reposting my daughter's picture.  What a great guy!



Absolultely amazing dcg0317, you fixed this up so nicely! It is a pictures that could go on a post card or wall hanging... its awesome disneyfanfamily!!


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Now that I am back from my WDW trip, I can add new pictures!






Debbie


----------



## disneymama73




----------



## Horizons16

Dznefreek said:
			
		

>




Call Disney, I think they have a new post card possibility.


----------



## purplern




----------



## kimwim8

sorry, pics didn't work


----------



## kimwim8

removed "x's", pics didn't work.


----------



## SamRoc

This is a picture of the Gingerbread house in the Grand Floridian I took on our trip to Disney last Christmas.


----------



## colby&connorsmom

Your daughter is beautiful! What a great photo!


----------



## nicdanh

Results after a Mickey Bar!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

From Holiday Wishes on December 4


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## nicdanh

I think I am in Love!!


----------



## purplern




----------



## poohangel




----------



## willis37862

My new furry friend!


----------



## Tinkerbellz

poohangel said:
			
		

>




Hey Minnie is wearing a Lime Green Jacket...Maybe she hangs out here with us on the DIS


----------



## poohangel

Tinkerbellz said:
			
		

> Hey Minnie is wearing a Lime Green Jacket...Maybe she hangs out here with us on the DIS



thats funny, I had not even noticed


----------



## GoofyNKansas

This was taken during the parade at Magic Kingdom.


----------



## cleo

Willis37862, that's a fabulous picture! You look like you're having the time of your life!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Debbie


----------



## SamRoc

Osborne lights last Christmas. Wish I was there again!


----------



## willis37862

cleo said:
			
		

> Willis37862, that's a fabulous picture! You look like you're having the time of your life!


Yep!!! I loved every minute of it. I was afraid of looking silly at first because it was mostly kids in line. But when I walked up there Sulley grabbed me and gave me the biggest hug. I couldn't help laughing it was great!!  The great people that play the characters make it so magical.


----------



## miss missy

EpcotKilterFan said:
			
		

> From Holiday Wishes on December 4



Hey I was there I was there!!  

I wish we had dates on all our pics so we could look on them for oursleves, that would be FUNNY to see yourself in someone elses pic


----------



## TwoOldPoohs

Kilimanjaro Safari


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## nicdanh

France


----------



## AndyMcV

Awesome picture!!!



			
				EpcotKilterFan said:
			
		

> From Holiday Wishes on December 4


----------



## purplern




----------



## disneyfanfamily

Hey, even 30-somethings love to get their picture taken with Eeyore!


----------



## GoofyNKansas

disneyfanfamily said:
			
		

> Hey, even 30-somethings love to get their picture taken with Eeyore!




No way you're a day over 21!


----------



## disneyfanfamily

nicdanh - loved your little girls picture with the balloon.  Adorable!!!

GoofyNKansas - Yes...Definitely WELL into my 30's...


----------



## Thumper's Tara

TwoOldPoohs said:
			
		

> Kilimanjaro Safari



Wow.  Great photo.


----------



## Dznefreek

They were looking at the top of the MJT buildings because there were CM's up there throwing large hunks of meat to them.


----------



## Mellie2162

Dznefreak you have the most beautiful pictures..thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dznefreek

Thank You very much!!!!!!!


----------



## willis37862

Dh and I at the villians store in MGM.


----------



## Dznefreek

Ahhhhh, the famous triple self portrait . . .You, taking a picture of you, taking a picture of you . . . .


----------



## willis37862

Mellie2162 said:
			
		

> Dznefreak you have the most beautiful pictures..thank you for sharing.



Yes I second that!


----------



## willis37862

Dznefreek said:
			
		

> Ahhhhh, the famous triple self portrait . . .You, taking a picture of you, taking a picture of you . . . .



Yep. I love that. It is one of the themes that you see in my photography. Along with my love of pictures of reflections.


----------



## Dznefreek

Thanks Again!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

AndyMcV said:
			
		

> Awesome picture!!!



Thanks, it was my best fireworks picture this year.  Here is another:






Debbie


----------



## Jennifer48

EpcotKilterFan said:
			
		

> Thanks, it was my best fireworks picture this year.  Here is another:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie



Absolutely amazing!  Great photo!


----------



## mtb2005

Nice pics everyone!


----------



## purplern




----------



## randomprince

Why are they all on one float? I've never seen that before!


----------



## Jennifer48

randomprince said:
			
		

> Why are they all on one float? I've never seen that before!



Thats the Spectromagic parade.


----------



## kimmar067

EpcotKilterFan said:
			
		

> Debbie


...a cool pic!!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Thanks


----------



## nicdanh




----------



## kmkja1

BAck Lot Tour


----------



## Evoulie

Evoulie's Pic of The Day:


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## MelFas

I've been looking at this board for MONTHS!  Now I finally get to add!  Lets see if I got it...

Magic Kingdom 12/6/05


----------



## dcg0317

Fountain at Imagination Epcot


----------



## dcg0317

Dznefreek said:
			
		

>


That's a beautiful picture Dznefreek, nice job.


----------



## tzuhouse

Not sure if this will show up or not.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v418/tzuhouse/Walt Disney World/DSC_3744.jpg


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Oh to be so nimble.....


Debbie


----------

